# The Collective: The TWW is On! 3BFP's so Far!!!



## Dragon_Chaser

:happydance:*Takes a deep breath then lets it out* Alright Ladies. The Two Week Wait is on for you! I got my BFP 3-14-15, but I'm more then happy to keep this group alive for everyone who will get theirs soon!:happydance: 

Below is a list of ladies currently in their TWW who post here, ladies who are waiting to ovulate since the Witch got them, and a List of those who have gotten their BFP's!! 
March BFP's will be turned Green at the end of the month and the counter in the post will be reset for April.

*In the TWW*


1	Gemlou
2	Ladyelle
3	ready4number1
4	Heatherga2015
5	ttcin2012
6 lutz720
7 bananaz88
8 cgr2kbk0
9 willowtree24
10 Petal1
11 zacsgirl
12 AmberDaisyDoo
13 emrhian91
14 shivangi1210
15 HopeLove1
16 MSMonkey9311
17 TTCinDenver
18 Berri
19 Amyamyamy
20 RainingLove
21 Ella10
22 NERVEOUSWRECK
23	sierraecho89
24	mitchnorm
25 5starplus1

*Pre Ov*

26 Sam 10
27	xxemmyxx
28 trea0025

*BFP-ers*

29 Brittahnee:bfp:
30 blinker86:bfp:
31 Ooh_lala:bfp:

*March BFP's*
 
baby09 :bfp:
catmummyof3 :bfp:
MrsA2014 :bfp:
ambernwxo :bfp:
TexMel :bfp:
Nextminute :bfp:
Dragon_Chaser :bfp:
DanteRoman :bfp:
Niksmommy :bfp:
Trying4Bbyboy:bfp:


----------



## mitchnorm

I will join you....it's my 7th cycle ttc....positive ovulation tests on Thursday and Friday this week (day 16/17) so I may be more like 2 dpo I guess.

Hate waiting.....trying to be good and cut down/eliminate wine but gosh I could certainly do with a glass right now:brat::brat:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Welcome to the Collective Mitchnorm. And I completely know what you mean about the wine. However I haven't had a drop in almost 2 months.... I kinda cut all alcohol out of my diet since I'm TTC.... And I've had a bottle chilling since Christmas when I got it... That poor wine is just sitting there all alone.

I hate and love the TWW.... Anticipation is all I have to say.


----------



## TexMel

I'm in! I am 1dpo, too! Had + opk Friday, Saturday, and today, and a possible temp shift this morning.
Not sure if this tww is worse or the waiting to o game is.
And, I definitely drank last night and Friday night, after cutting it last cycle altogether.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Welcome TexMel, The TWW is a time filled with Symptom spotting, what if's, maybes and hope. Oh and then there's the stress we sometimes feel when we've been trying a while, and the fear of it not taking.... So many things you don't think about when your not TTC.. well most of the time. 

I'll be around for any ranting needs, even if just to give encouragement and the occasional IDK. And I'll be ranting myself... it's the nature of things lol


----------



## Ooh_lala

Joining you ladies, first time actively TTC an I am 2 dpo :)

Anyone feel anything yet?


----------



## mitchnorm

Nope nothing...I have one antenatal friend (met when I was pregnant with daughter) who has just announced she is 3-4 weeks and a second who is about 10 weeks. Would be lovely to be pregnant at the same time but trying not to get my hopes up.

Good thing is that one got pregnant after 18 months of trying but literally 3 months after starting acupuncture. The woman said it takes about 3 months to work....I have been seeing her for 6 weeks so I am hoping for the same outcome:wacko:


----------



## Ooh_lala

I have a nasty cold an I'm super tired but those two might just go together.

I know I'll cave 9-10 dpo an test.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Welcome to the newcomers, the Collective is glad to have you. 

I plan on trying to wait to test until after my expected AF.... But I know I'll never make it that far. I'll probably cave in around 10DPO, or if i'm extra stubborn 11 DPO.

FB is my personal enemy ATM. Too many BFP/Birth announcements. And one particular friend from High School who is just gave birth to her fourth child. When we met we bonded over a lot of things, but one of them was the fact that both of us had been told we might have problems conceiving by a Doc. She had had a tumor removed from an ovary and I have scarring from S/A.


----------



## baby09

1dpo &#128515; have a sickness bug right now so feel poo x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Welcome to the Collective Baby09! I'm sorry that you've got a stomach bug, but it's better to have it early on, rather than later in the TWW when we're most likely to experience symptoms I guess. Feel free to Vent, whine, ask what ifs and all the questions you feel like!


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you. Cycles aren't quite regular and haven't been charting so, based on the calendar alone, I'm thinking O was around 28 Feb.

I will test mid-March (the 15th if I can make it that long!).


----------



## TexMel

so, I think I was wrong, I think today was actually my o day. I thought it had passed after yesterday, but I still had a +opk today and lots of ewcm. So, I guess depending on temps tomorrow morning, my tww may start tomorrow.

Either way, I'm happy to be here. Last cycle, I don't know if I ever actually O'd and it turned into a 51 day cycle, so I'm just so glad my body seems to have snapped back into a regular rhythm with a predictable o, or at least very close to what ff predicted.


----------



## Gemlou

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this site but I will be testing on the 14th! Can I join you in the wait? :) GL to you all! Xx


----------



## Ooh_lala

3 dpo today.

Random low backache and did cervical swipe with milky cm with slight pink tint.


----------



## xxemmyxx

1dpo here! I had cramps last night that I hope was ovulation, had a positive opk on Saturday. I am going to try and not test till 15th march but I know I will probably start around 7dpo lol

I have a cold and feel poo too baby09 we are twins!! I think mine is just because my son is ill and I have had no sleep since Friday!


----------



## catmummyof4

Can i join u ladies? Im 3dpo im pretty sure lol so excited iv had a cramp for past 3 days ahhhh stop symptom spotting i try tell myself doesnt help xx


----------



## blinker86

Jumping in here...I'm brand new and 2 dpo on my second cycle ttc. The waiting game wasn't too bad the first month, but I feel like this time will be harder!


----------



## mitchnorm

I am hoping I got my timing right this month....dtd on both positive opk days plus a couple of times in the run up to it. I am trying the smep bit was too knackered last night (2 days after pos opk) to dtd:cry: but hey ...we'll see.

First month of temping and no rise in temp....it's a bit irratic. Either I have no pattern yet or I didn't ovulate 

Hate waiting


----------



## TexMel

Glad there are so many of us in the same boat! 

Cat mummy, I totally know what you mean! I've felt a little bloated today and my mind immediately wants to start looking for other symptoms, even though I know logically it is waaaay too soon for that!
Looking forward to march 13. I think I will test that day even though it is a little early, but I'm going out of town that day. So, it is either March 13, or wait through my long weekend and not know while I'm gone and test March 17, which I don't think I can handle. Pretty sure we'll be sharing a hotel suite with my in laws so I don't want to risk testing at the hotel.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

So many new faces! ^.^ Welcome all, the Collective is glad to have you! It's kind of exciting to see when everyone is planning on testing, considering we're all around the same area! 
So... 2dpo here, CM is going more and more Creamy in general and there's alot of it (sorry for the TMI)


----------



## Ooh_lala

I don't have any cm in my underwear, but when I check its creamy...

What's that mean?

Also I noticed my Montgomerys tubercles are now white and my areolas are so sore.


----------



## TexMel

Ooh_lala - you taught me something new! I had no idea what montgomery's tubercles were. Upon googling them, it looks like whitehead-looking tubercles and are a common sign, but it's usually 3-4 weeks after o, so probably not this early. But, as with everything else related to ttc, everyone is different and you know your body. If it is different than what you are used to, it is probably a sign that something is happening within your body.

Anyone else notice any changes yet? I know, I know, it is way way way early.


----------



## LadyElle

Can I join? I o'd on/around 2/28. Plan to test 3/15. Waiting alone is killing me. Lol.


----------



## xxemmyxx

2dpo today! Only 12 more till testing day! (I bet I test at 7dpo though my brain plays tricks on me) 

No symptoms here apart from I had a few cramps and an upset tummy last night but that could be anything!


----------



## baby09

Question for you ladies... I had positive ov tests on Friday and negative by Saturday. We bd the Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday (day of positive test) but if I didn't ovulate till sat/sun did we bd enough? Wish we bd on the Saturday!!! xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I bd on the day of the negative too just to be sure but you did bd loads before O day and I didn't. But you will have some little sperm waiting there for the eggy. Don't worry, it is what it is now and it only takes 1 sperm x


----------



## baby09

Really hope so! Hope I ovulated sooner like on the friday or Saturday morning lol x 
What date are you testing Emmy? x


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think I'm just going to be honest and say I'm going to start testing at 7dpo cus I know I will!! So that's on Sunday lol 

It's my birthday night out on Saturday and I'm never get to go out and I'm seeing my friends I havn't seen for ages so now I'm thinking I shouldn't drink, but that will be a shame and I might get a bfn anyway. What do you ladies think? Would you drink? I got so drunk, had sambuca shots and everything when i conceived my son, I didn't know I was 9dpo and that turned out fine lol :haha:


----------



## baby09

I would have a few and enjoy ur evening. If u do fall this month - I think it's too early to affect anything &#128536;


----------



## baby09

Oh I'm testing Sunday too lol x I'll be 8dpo I think x


----------



## mitchnorm

baby09 said:


> Question for you ladies... I had positive ov tests on Friday and negative by Saturday. We bd the Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday (day of positive test) but if I didn't ovulate till sat/sun did we bd enough? Wish we bd on the Saturday!!! xx

Baby09 - same boat as you.....we DTD on day 12, 14 and then 16 and 17 (as I got positives those days) - however I did plan to DTD again on day 19 but didn't manage it:haha:. I have also started temping this month and although it takes a while to work it out it seems to indicate ovulation possibly day 18 grrrrrrrrrrr. I hope we haven't missed out.

Anyone here temping as I have no idea what I am doing :wacko:


----------



## baby09

Fingers crossed for both of us we done enough &#128591;


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry mitchnorm I never got on with temping because I am up too often in the night with my son that I forgot to always take my temp and so my temps were a mess. I gave up. Stick with it though as I heard it takes a few cycles to see a pattern and get used to it.


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah they say it a take month or two to work out a pattern - it told me I probably ovulated late on 3DPO (I used fertility friend app) so that was really helpful for timing dtd ....NOT!!!!!:dohh:

I really hope we hit it this month...if not its back to the doctors for me. My GP just checked my blood last year and seemed unsure if there was much else that they would do....not sure what else I should be asking for???:shrug:


----------



## xxemmyxx

How long have you been trying for mitchnorm? Xx


----------



## DanteRoman

Hi ladies, I ovulated 28/2 too so think that makes me 3dpo not 100% sure though as don't temp so I'm just going off my app, I dtd every other day for the last week sat,sun, tues, thurs, sat, so hoping I've caught he egg! I'm gonna try and hold out until the 15th too :) x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I just started temping this month so I'm not much help there, although from the temps and my research it seems to support My O on the 28th, yay! My DH and I BD'd on Feb 21, 22, 23 got to busy and fell asleep early on two days, then got back to the Bding the 26, 27, and the 28th.... so I hope we managed to catch that slippery egg!

On that Note welcome to the Collective any new Faces! We're glad to have you along for this journey!

@LadyElle We're O Buddies!!! Hehe. I look foward to comparing notes!


----------



## mitchnorm

xxemmyxx said:


> How long have you been trying for mitchnorm? Xx

We started trying last March and I got a positive HPT in April but unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy - gutted! We tried until July then I started a new job so we took a few months off,,this is my 2nd cycle this time. So really only 7 cycles but I am 41 so obviously tick tock :cry:


----------



## xxemmyxx

mitchnorm said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> How long have you been trying for mitchnorm? Xx
> 
> We started trying last March and I got a positive HPT in April but unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy - gutted! We tried until July then I started a new job so we took a few months off,,this is my 2nd cycle this time. So really only 7 cycles but I am 41 so obviously tick tock :cry:Click to expand...

7 cycles isn't that many then, try not to get too worried. If your blood work came back ok then the next step would be a sperm analysis. I only know cus once we has been trying for a year for number one we went to the doctors and asked for help. My bloodworl was normal but they requested a sperm analysis for my OH. He did two and it came back low sperm count and they suggested ici but then we fell naturally anyway! So I think that would be the next step x


----------



## catmummyof4

Oh my god i dont understand all the shortened terms so its like trying to read foreign. Im prob going to annoy someone but i fell so easy with my 3and this is my second month of trying but this is the first iv wanted with all my heart so desperate for it i hav no idea y. Belly was still aching on and off. Had quite bad today and heartburn. Iv just joined slimming world aswell so got so much going on!


----------



## xxemmyxx

catmummyof3 said:


> Oh my god i dont understand all the shortened terms so its like trying to read foreign. Im prob going to annoy someone but i fell so easy with my 3and this is my second month of trying but this is the first iv wanted with all my heart so desperate for it i hav no idea y. Belly was still aching on and off. Had quite bad today and heartburn. Iv just joined slimming world aswell so got so much going on!

Hi catmummy! 

Haha what abbreviations don't you understand? There are a few but you will work them out quickly. I do slimming world too, I have lost 2stone since my son was born but I have hit a bit of a wall and can't seem to get on with it at the moment! Good luck for this month x


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm joining the collective! One day post ovulation! I think, anyway. CM looks the exact same as it always does. =/ But I had cramps yesterday and the day before, and that's day 13/14 of my cycle, so... maybe yes? Eee!

I'm a little disappointed if that's the case--I had a college professor who said some women get tinglies in their breasts at conception. Google doesn't really support this, but I was hoping that maybe, just maybe, I might get some. So maybe I'm just not, or maybe he was full of nonsense! lol

And now, we wait... I'm too cheap to buy most pregnancy tests, so I'm going to wait for AF to not show up before I use a test. 

Anyone else have something they're looking forward to if this month isn't the one? I have a bottle of booze waiting and am dragging my hubby to sushi if not... lol. Trying not to get hopes up, since I feel like this isn't going to be the month.


----------



## catmummyof4

xxemmyxx said:


> catmummyof3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god i dont understand all the shortened terms so its like trying to read foreign. Im prob going to annoy someone but i fell so easy with my 3and this is my second month of trying but this is the first iv wanted with all my heart so desperate for it i hav no idea y. Belly was still aching on and off. Had quite bad today and heartburn. Iv just joined slimming world aswell so got so much going on!
> 
> Hi catmummy!
> 
> Haha what abbreviations don't you understand? There are a few but you will work them out quickly. I do slimming world too, I have lost 2stone since my son was born but I have hit a bit of a wall and can't seem to get on with it at the moment! Good luck for this month xClick to expand...

Lol erm more like how to work out when ovulate and how to work out when to test etc and th abreviations


----------



## xxemmyxx

Catmummy when I was a newbie to TTC someone gave me this book https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0091887585

Taking charge of your fertility explains it all. Temping, cycles, ovulation, cervical mucus, cervix position...everything! With diagrams and pictures! It was really helpful to me and I learnt a lot about my body and the signs of fertility. I hope it helps you x


----------



## catmummyof4

Aww thanks hun would really help me understand a lot lol my belly hurts :( proper cramping but only few days after ovulTing xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

When I was pregnant with my son I had period pains for about a week before I got my bfp and then I had cramps for weeks at the beginning of my pregnancy. It's defo a symptom.


----------



## mitchnorm

xxemmyxx - I am just reading that book - my friend swore by it:thumbup:

Regards further testing hubby has agreed if not successful this month he will go get checked out:happydance: Blokes hate that sort of thing eh....hes pretty cool though.

Dragon chaser - you've been a busy bee this month - wow!!! You should have definitely caught that egg - I have a horrible feeling my timing was off but hey ho.......I shall instead enjoy this glass of sauvignon blanc:haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes mitchnorm it is like the TTC bible!!

Haha yeah bless OH I still think it's funny that he did the business in a doctors office...twice!! Haha

With a low sperm count I fell pregnant twice naturally so part of me wonders whether knowing that helps or not, it did kind of make OH feel like shit. I'm going for it naturally this time, it worked before so there is no reason why I can't now.

And you can too mitchnorm, it seems like forever but 7 months is nothing to worry about xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah it not too long I guess - just at my age I know it might be a struggle. Fell pregnant with my daughter first cycle...always the way. My friend just announced shes pregnant after trying for her second for 18 months......she was 3 months into acupuncture. The acupuncturist actually sad it would take at least 3 months to make a difference.....I have been going to same acupuncturist for 6- weeks. eeeep fingers crossed.:happydance:


----------



## TexMel

3dpo and I'm having lots of dull pressure in my abdomen/uterus, but not gassy or anything. Something is def causing cramping.


----------



## mitchnorm

TexMel said:


> 3dpo and I'm having lots of dull pressure in my abdomen/uterus, but not gassy or anything. Something is def causing cramping.

No symptoms at all here :cry:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Acupuncture is something I would look into, I have done it before for IBS and it was good. It's just pricey this getting pregnant business!


----------



## catmummyof4

Xxemmyxx thank u so much for saying that im trying soooo hard to not get excited lmao!! Xx

mitchnorm i have evrything crossed for you!!

We have dtd every day sometimes more then once so im praying but is it juat me or is everything becoming a symptom???? Lmao


----------



## mitchnorm

xxemmyxx said:


> Acupuncture is something I would look into, I have done it before for IBS and it was good. It's just pricey this getting pregnant business!

Agreed....its not cheap!!!Nearly stopped it last cycle when she increased my cycle to 33 days from 29.....wasn't what she was working towards apparently :haha: Great!!!:dohh: But now carrying on after my friends positive outcome


----------



## Ooh_lala

4 dpo- still sore montgomerys tubercles, breasts even larger than yesterday and veins. Also ate half my bagel this morning and couldn't stomach the rest& very thirsty.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> I'm joining the collective! One day post ovulation! I think, anyway. CM looks the exact same as it always does. =/ But I had cramps yesterday and the day before, and that's day 13/14 of my cycle, so... maybe yes? Eee!
> 
> I'm a little disappointed if that's the case--I had a college professor who said some women get tinglies in their breasts at conception. Google doesn't really support this, but I was hoping that maybe, just maybe, I might get some. So maybe I'm just not, or maybe he was full of nonsense! lol
> 
> And now, we wait... I'm too cheap to buy most pregnancy tests, so I'm going to wait for AF to not show up before I use a test.
> 
> Anyone else have something they're looking forward to if this month isn't the one? I have a bottle of booze waiting and am dragging my hubby to sushi if not... lol. Trying not to get hopes up, since I feel like this isn't going to be the month.

Welcome to the Collective! We look forward to listening to your rants and whining as long as you do the same for us! As for treats if this isn't the cycle for me? IDK. Something greasy. I can't have Sushi because I'm allergic to Fish... and IDK if I want to break my dryspell of alcohol. lol


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

mitchnorm said:


> Dragon chaser - you've been a busy bee this month - wow!!! You should have definitely caught that egg - I have a horrible feeling my timing was off but hey ho.......I shall instead enjoy this glass of sauvignon blanc:haha:

Hehe This month has def. been a little more active in between the sheets, and I'm not complaining lol In fact I have plans to attack the DH tonight just to make sure he knows not every time is just because I want a LO. *Shrugs* We haven't been married for a year yet so I'm pretty sure I can claim some sort of relapse into the honeymoon libido


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

3DPO Log Entry: Light crampy feeling several times today (Nothing painful, just not usually present), CM creamy, some heartburn. Not much more to report


----------



## Ooh_lala

Dragon chaser- as far as CM are you having to actually check for it?


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Dragon chaser- as far as CM are you having to actually check for it?

It's abundant enough that I don't really have to do much to check on it ATM... Sorry if that's a bit TMI


----------



## Ooh_lala

No you're fine! We're all about tmi in tww lol. Mine isn't in huge abundance but def on the outside just not enough to leak if that makes sense.


----------



## blinker86

For me, I feel like trying to identify symptoms would only make me more antsy, so I'm really just working on getting through each day normally without thinking too much about it! I initially wanted to wait until next Friday to test, but I just realized that's Friday the 13th, and I don't want any bad juju!! Realistically though, I probably wouldn't make it until then anyway.


----------



## Ooh_lala

I'm dying already, I just wanna know so that I can either be excited or go on with my life.


----------



## ready4number1

mitchnorm said:


> Nope nothing...I have one antenatal friend (met when I was pregnant with daughter) who has just announced she is 3-4 weeks and a second who is about 10 weeks. Would be lovely to be pregnant at the same time but trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Good thing is that one got pregnant after 18 months of trying but literally 3 months after starting acupuncture. The woman said it takes about 3 months to work....I have been seeing her for 6 weeks so I am hoping for the same outcome:wacko:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Acupuncture is the best. When you are lying there with the needles in you just relax and you MUST breathe deep and slow at a pace that is comfortable for you. I have stumbled and slurred my speech after sessions from being totally relaxed. It's amazing!


----------



## catmummyof4

Dragon chaser thats exactly how i am feeling i had th heartburn yesterday sucks lol

ooh_lala im sure i recognise ur name i was on here with all 3 of my previous kiddies 5, 3, 1 does that match any of yours? Xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Blinker86 im due to test 13th and im the same :/ bad luck do i reeeealy want to push it? X


----------



## DanteRoman

4dpo- nothing really to report.
There's more cm than before I don't check so it's what comes out TMI ! A bit windy too also TMI 
Other than feeling absolutey exhausted but with a 5,3 and 1 old I'm not suprised.
How's everyone else feeling? Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooo there are two of you with a 5,3 and 1 year old TTC! You are brave women! I am scared of having 2 lol


----------



## Berri

Emmy nothing to be scared of with two - you're used to functioning on no sleep!

I'm 4dpo too. Feeling tired and lazy. The tired is nothing new, the lazy is though. 

I was in the chemist today had reached for the hpt but managed to stop myself - I know if they're in the house I won't resist.


----------



## xxemmyxx

True, sleep is for wimps anyway haha!

I'm 3dpo and I'm getting major cramps. I dunno what is wrong it is quite uncomfortable


----------



## MrsA2014

Hi Ladies, 
I'm going to join you, I'm 5 pdo been having cramps on and off since, like a weird pulling about feeling, dull back aches, seem more tired, boobs are tender and I seem to be burping a fair amount!! This waiting is so hard I just want to know!


----------



## ambernwxo

Hello ladies! 

Hoping it's safe to just hop on this TWW train.. :)
This is our first cycle of actively trying, although for the past 3 months we were not trying, not preventing.. We finally sat down and had the talk of if we were ready to really put some effort into it - and now here I am :D
This is also the first time I've ever used OPK's and BBT charting - and I am so glad I did. Right now I'm only 2 dpo and trying to be patient and hold out until 12 dpo to even start testing, but in the back of my mind I know I'll probably give into it around 10 dpo.. lol I have horrible impatience.. 

Wishing everyone good luck!!


----------



## DanteRoman

I caved! 4dpo hoe ridiculous! Obviously it was a bfn, I knew it would be lol :)


----------



## MrsA2014

I'm so impatient it's unreal, I just want to know either way. The waiting is horrible!


----------



## DanteRoman

MrsA2014 said:


> I'm so impatient it's unreal, I just want to know either way. The waiting is horrible!

That's what I thought but 4dpo isn't gonna give you any answers really, well that's what I just found out I'm none the wiser! Xx


----------



## MrsA2014

DanteRoman yeah I know so annoying, I know I shouldn't test yet but it's my husbands birthday tomorrow so would love to surprise him with the news, so think I'll test tomorrow morning just incase I'll be 6 dpo so very doubtful but I'll give it a try! x


----------



## DanteRoman

It's worth a shot! That's what I thought, if I've miscalculated ovulation, I could be more! Good luck for tomorrow! If your testing early is it better to yet with fmu? Xx


----------



## DanteRoman

Cm is really sticky almost like blue tac TMI I know! Is this a good sign or bad? X


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*Looks around and notices the new faces* Welcome to the Collective, it's never too late to join! 

I've noticed that some of you ladies already have a case of POAS. Don't let the BFN's you might get from testing too early get you down. We're not out of this until the Wicked Witch shows her face. Remember that! And If one of you happens to get an early BFP let us know!!!!! We're in this together you know?

4DPO: I had a really vivid dream last night. I was in Labor, and there was a fight to get into the delivery room with me (I won't go into all the details, but it felt so real). -.- I have baby on the brains syndrome. Woke up with my heart pounding and heart burn. The heart burn's still lurking around. That's all for now.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Can i join lol Good morning ladies I'm new to this forum! High fertility dates for me were Feb 26-Mar2. Ovulation day was yesterday Mar 3. Hubby & I bd everyday till ovulation day so were hoping we are successful.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

DanteRoman said:


> Cm is really sticky almost like blue tac TMI I know! Is this a good sign or bad? X

I will not claim to be an expert on CM, but from what I understand As a woman goes through her Cycle her CM changes. The tacky CM is just another stage (not fertilize, normally found after ovulation, and after AF) A lot of forums I've read don't think CM and it's changes are good indicators of pregnancy though. GL and Baby dust to you!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Can i join lol Good morning ladies I'm new to this forum! High fertility dates for me were Feb 26-Mar2. Ovulation day was yesterday Mar 3. Hubby & I bd everyday till ovulation day so were hoping we are successful.

Welcome to the Collective. Feel free to vent, rant, ask questions.... We know we'll be doing the same!


----------



## sierraecho89

When are you all testing do you think? Anyone testing early, or waiting (like me) to see if AF shows up first? Just curious!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> When are you all testing do you think? Anyone testing early, or waiting (like me) to see if AF shows up first? Just curious!

I'm going to try to wait until expected AF (3/15)


----------



## MrsA2014

I'm going to test in the morning, but the only reason is because it's my husbands birthday and I would love to be able to tell him tomorrow, but if it's a BFN (which I'm guessing it will be) I then won't test again until 10th which is when AF is due.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I had silky cm the day before and during ovulation day, I don't see anything today so idk if that's good or bad. I don't want to get my hopes up so I'm waiting to test after missing AF which is due Mar 17th. Do you have to wait two weeks after ovulation day to test?


----------



## TexMel

I'm testing next Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Ooh_lala

So random...

I go out to companies for my job and each one this week that Ive met with has been pregnant, also earlier I was yawning and a stranger I didn't know said don't worry it's just the baby.

I'm hoping that's the universe sending me good karma, lol


----------



## Sam10

First month with OPKs! I'm 10 DPO today. I feel like crap. Anyone ever had cold like symptoms as a symptom? I'm talking like fatigue, sore throat, headache, temp a bit higher than usual. Also have cramps/pulling sensation on and off since last night. Breast tenderness was happening from O up until yesterday afternoon. I don't know if I should give in and test or wait until Friday when AF is due. I don't want to get my hopes up!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Test!!


----------



## sierraecho89

I agree--test, Sam! =)

Arghghgh. I keep checking the forums because I want to write... something... but I don't know what. I'm just so itchy and antsy. I don't feel like this month is the one, you know? No reason for the feeling, just do. Argh. Stupid patience... I do not have this virtue!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> I had silky cm the day before and during ovulation day, I don't see anything today so idk if that's good or bad. I don't want to get my hopes up so I'm waiting to test after missing AF which is due Mar 17th. Do you have to wait two weeks after ovulation day to test?

Some test's can catch the HcG earlier, but the general rule of thumb is that length from my understanding! *Throws Baby Dust at you*


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> I agree--test, Sam! =)
> 
> Arghghgh. I keep checking the forums because I want to write... something... but I don't know what. I'm just so itchy and antsy. I don't feel like this month is the one, you know? No reason for the feeling, just do. Argh. Stupid patience... I do not have this virtue!

Babble at us all you want and we can deal with impatience! I babble quite often and patience is not my strong point either!:shrug: These forums have given me something to focus on though so yay!

*4DPO Log Supplementary*: I seem to have started my symptom spotting Phase (Something normally an internal event that drives me insane). Such a shame, I lasted until 6DPO last time. My BB's are starting to feel odd, kind of bruised but it's not painful yet and heavy. I've experienced a couple more cramp/twingy feelings in my abdomen, but they never stay long... Hmmm.


----------



## mitchnorm

Urgh just typed a big post and lost it :cry:

Hi everyone - lots of chat and new people on here. I am travelling on business so stopping by from my boring hotel room

Symptoms - hmmmmm think I am 4-5 DPO now, slightly more abundant creamy CM, bloated feeling, achey back - nothing that leads me to think I am pregnant :cry: But we shall see - not testing til at least 11th


----------



## catmummyof4

Arrrghhh ladies th most disgusting thing its 1am here and i was just woken by my 1 year old and im drenched with sweat im only wearing a tshirt as it is!! I read that night sweats are a symptom so desperatly trying not to get excited!!! X


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I have three daughters, a 10yr and 4yr old twins <3 Conceiving my eldest was easy but after she turned two and after being on the Depo shot since her birth, I wanted to try for another baby. I tried for two years with no success. Than I was single for a few years so I wasn't really trying to conceive. I started to date my hubby in 2010 and it had been 6 years since I've had a child and 4 years since I tried to conceive. Hubby and i became preggo with the twins naturally in 6 cycles. I wonder if being on the shot for so long somehow effected my ovulation flow or something?. Hubby and i have been bding regularly unprotected since the twins have been born but have not became pregnant even tho we weren't really "trying". Now we've decided we wanted me more, a son <3 So I pray this is our month <3


----------



## sierraecho89

Woo! I had my first "wow I hate myself like a teenager" mood swing!

Couldn't have been the thirteen hour day, or parent teacher conferences, or the super late rehearsal for the play that I'm in and getting stepped on (hard) repeatedly, or having gotten very little sleep last night.. Nope, no way.. Must be babies!

But no, really, I am so exhausted that I don't just hate everyone as normal, but also myself. Methinks I should go to bed. XD Hope you all had better days than me!


----------



## xxemmyxx

sierraecho89 said:


> Woo! I had my first "wow I hate myself like a teenager" mood swing!
> 
> Couldn't have been the thirteen hour day, or parent teacher conferences, or the super late rehearsal for the play that I'm in and getting stepped on (hard) repeatedly, or having gotten very little sleep last night.. Nope, no way.. Must be babies!
> 
> But no, really, I am so exhausted that I don't just hate everyone as normal, but also myself. Methinks I should go to bed. XD Hope you all had better days than me!

Are you a teacher? I am a primary school teacher x


----------



## baby09

Morning x think I'm 5dpo and only thing ive noticed is creamy cm but that could just be my cycle point. Think I will test Sunday x


----------



## MrsA2014

I tested this morning because as I said before its hubby's birthday today but BFN although I'm not surprised I'm only 6 dpo so now I won't test again until about Monday or Tuesday. Still got a constant pulling ache in my stomach and intermittent back ache. Have had moments of dizziness, I'm so thirsty at the moment and starting to need to wee more than normal, feeling a bit icky this morning as well. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## DanteRoman

It's still too early! Would have been lovely though!! Hopefully those pains are implantation. I'm 5 dpo and sick of symptom spotting already! Xx


----------



## MrsA2014

Yeah fingers crossed, I knew it would be too early I just thought I'd give it ago just incase I was lucky enough to get a really early one, but I'll just keep hoping that AF doesn't show up, these two weeks feel so much longer!


----------



## DanteRoman

I agree this is the two longest weeks of my life, other than being 38 weeks pregnant and waiting for baby lol.
I've got the worst backache and I'm sure there's an awful lot of cm. TMI again!! Trying to forget about it but it's consuming my mind! Zx


----------



## ambernwxo

I'm only 3 dpo today but my impatience is terrible. I'm not good at waiting.. ugh.

I don't know if it's only because I actually pay attention to my body now since TTC, but this is the first cycle I actually had ovulation pains. Like I said, they could have happened before and I just didn't really pay attention, but after having my high temps after O day and really feeling something going on there, it made me happy..? Haha. My husband thinks I'm nuts saying having pulling and pinching in my ovaries made me happy all day. He will never understand the strange things that make a woman happy when she's trying to have a baby.. 

Sending lots of good luck to the ladies getting closer to testing day! :)


----------



## MrsA2014

Yeah my stomach ache seems a bit worse today, and only yesterday and today I've started getting more cm (sorry TMI) I've noticed I'm weeing more as well but not drinking anymore than normal even though certain times I'm really thirsty. I feel quite bloated today as well? I'm hoping these are all good signs....


----------



## Ooh_lala

MrsA2014 said:


> I tested this morning because as I said before its hubby's birthday today but BFN although I'm not surprised I'm only 6 dpo so now I won't test again until about Monday or Tuesday. Still got a constant pulling ache in my stomach and intermittent back ache. Have had moments of dizziness, I'm so thirsty at the moment and starting to need to wee more than normal, feeling a bit icky this morning as well. Fingers crossed for us all!

I'm 6 dpo and caved this morning too.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Lots of baby dust to all of us ^_^


----------



## MrsA2014

I'll try and hold off testing until 10-12 dpo but that just feels so far away! When are you ladies going to test again?


----------



## Ooh_lala

MrsA2014 said:


> I'll try and hold off testing until 10-12 dpo but that just feels so far away! When are you ladies going to test again?

I'll test again Saturday at 9dpo and everyday after til bfp or AF.. 

Thank goodness for wondfos!


----------



## TexMel

I'm 5dpo and had a dip below cover line in my temp this morning. I have had constant cramping since o, which is not normal for me. Yesterday, I had a moment of slightly sharper pain like someone was trying to stab the left side of my uterus with a pen or something. But, it's been back to dull cramps ever since. Watery to slightly creamy cm, but more of it than usual. No symptoms other than that. Trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## sierraecho89

xxemmyxx - Yeah, I'm a middle school teacher. =) We had parent-conferences last night... and we have them today... Argh. Didn't really sleep last night after those and rehearsal (kept hearing things I said to people echoing in my head over and over and over again). Ever have those nights?

I don't really have any symptoms, which makes sense since I'm probably only 3 dpo. Can't shake the feeling that it's just not going to work this month. Sigh. But that's probably the three hours of sleep.

Every time I think of testing early, I hear that silly commercial in my head: "Imagine knowing you were pregnant the moment it happens... science is getting close!" And I'm like... science needs to close that gap, yo! 

..I need more sleep.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

@MrsA2014 *Cuddles* A BFN at this point doesn't mean a thing yet. You're still in the race until the Witch Cackles.

*5DPO Log Entry*: Woke up to pee in the middle of the night, which is not my normal MO. Several cramp, nothing too painful. Feeling of over all Blah. 

On a side note after my wonky AF last cycle I am oddly fearful of another one like that. I've been anything if not predictable for the most part since the witch started visiting.


----------



## blinker86

5DPO, and I had a dream last night, which might sound completely normal, but for me it's really strange. I can usually never, ever recall having dreams. Of course, I can't for the life of me remember now what it was actually about, but I know it went on for a while, and my sleep was a little disrupted. Other than that, I had a slight headache a couple days ago, but no real noticeable signs.


----------



## Heatherga2015

I hope the best for you with the anticipation!!!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Not much else to add im afraid and too many comments to reply to... all i can say is that loads of us have the same symptoms so either loada of bfp or bfns lmao xxx im still getti g slight cramps had heartburn and feeling sick lol.. also really tired and had night sweats xx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

catmummyof3 said:


> Not much else to add im afraid and too many comments to reply to... all i can say is that loads of us have the same symptoms so either loada of bfp or bfns lmao xxx im still getti g slight cramps had heartburn and feeling sick lol.. also really tired and had night sweats xx

:haha: We'll see!


----------



## Niksmommy

Such a great thread! I am a little behind most of you. I'm CD 13 and should be O any day now. My cycles are pretty regular 28-29 days. 

Still would like to join you guys tho! My two week wait starts Sunday.


----------



## DanteRoman

Join in! Were all in the same boat give or take a few days :) accidentally bought some tests on amazon earlier. They claim to have a 62% accuracy rate 5 days before missed AF! So we shall see :)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Welcome to the Collective Niksmommy!

*5DPO Log Update*: Just had a sudden poking pain near my belly button. It was a bit of an oucher. I'm having a bit of heartburn ATM too. BB's are sore and I'm hungry- going to forage for something soon.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

DanteRoman said:


> Join in! Were all in the same boat give or take a few days :) accidentally bought some tests on amazon earlier. They claim to have a 62% accuracy rate 5 days before missed AF! So we shall see :)

'Accidentally' Hehehe. I did the same thing... Accidentally of course


----------



## NextMinute

Hi I've been a lurker the past 2 months but sometimes it gets too much symptom spotting and speculating by myself, especially since DH can't relate, so I was thinking it would be great to have some girls who I could symptom spot, rant and hopefully share in the joy of BFP with!

I'm been trying for almost a year come 16 March so really hoping for a BFP this cycle. My current cycle is currently CD38 which is really long and feels like AF is on its way...I've been symptom spotting like crazy, I have sore bbs, slight tummy ache the last 4 days like AF coming, slight back pain, tiredness, increased apetite, and joint pain (not sure if its just age though)


----------



## NextMinute

sierraecho89 said:


> xxemmyxx - Yeah, I'm a middle school teacher. =) We had parent-conferences last night... and we have them today... Argh. Didn't really sleep last night after those and rehearsal (kept hearing things I said to people echoing in my head over and over and over again). Ever have those nights?
> 
> I don't really have any symptoms, which makes sense since I'm probably only 3 dpo. Can't shake the feeling that it's just not going to work this month. Sigh. But that's probably the three hours of sleep.
> 
> Every time I think of testing early, I hear that silly commercial in my head: "Imagine knowing you were pregnant the moment it happens... science is getting close!" And I'm like... science needs to close that gap, yo!
> 
> ..I need more sleep.

Sierra, how long have you been trying for, most cycles I feel like it's not going to happen just because I've been trying for so long and I don't want to get my hopes up.

Science does need to close the gap!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

NextMinute said:


> Hi I've been a lurker the past 2 months but sometimes it gets too much symptom spotting and speculating by myself, especially since DH can't relate, so I was thinking it would be great to have some girls who I could symptom spot, rant and hopefully share in the joy of BFP with!
> 
> I'm been trying for almost a year come 16 March so really hoping for a BFP this cycle. My current cycle is currently CD38 which is really long and feels like AF is on its way...I've been symptom spotting like crazy, I have sore bbs, slight tummy ache the last 4 days like AF coming, slight back pain, tiredness, increased apetite, and joint pain (not sure if its just age though)

Welcome to the Collective, Resistance to Symptom Spotting is Futile.

We welcome all rants, complaints, questions and random comments here. Baby Dust to you Darling!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hello ladies! I'm 2 DPO and im not having any symptoms but I feel this month is my month ^_^


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Hello ladies! I'm 2 DPO and im not having any symptoms but I feel this month is my month ^_^

Welcome to the Collective!


----------



## catmummyof4

Watching old one borns makes me laugh! I really hope we all get bfps xx


----------



## mitchnorm

New One born every minute starts next Tuesday wooooop

No symptoms here....well feel nauseous a little bit think that's psychological:haha:


----------



## Ooh_lala

I may or may not have ordered wondfos on Amazon that'll be here the day I can actually test...


----------



## catmummyof4

Ooh wats wondfos? 

Mitchnorm i no so excited its on my planner haha x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> I may or may not have ordered wondfos on Amazon that'll be here the day I can actually test...

The delivery date of my tests may or may not be an attempt to resist the POAS Syndrome....
Now to resist the stores....


----------



## Ooh_lala

Going in Walmart is SO bad for me right now!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Going in Walmart is SO bad for me right now!!

Walmart, Meijers, Dollar Tree... They are all going to be bad for me as soon as I loose control and start POAS....


----------



## catmummyof4

Watching old one borns makes me laugh! I really hope we all get bfps xx


----------



## sierraecho89

NextMinute, this is cycle # 1--I'm just getting off bcp and there is too much conflicting information out there for me to be certain I'm actually back to my normally scheduled programming, you know? FX that this is your month!

3dpo and I'm nauseous with a headache! Could it be baby? Or could it be the four hours of sleep coupled with a lunch of mac n' cheese, sprite, and chips? We'll find out in twelve exciting days!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*5DPO Log Supplementary*: Nausea. Erg, I don't even want to think about eating. I made the mistake of brewing a cup of Coffee (I know I'm not supposed to have lots of caffeine, but it's the one vice I struggle with letting go) because I'm starting to get a headache and I wanted to try and cut it off before it reached a migraine and normally I use Caffeine to help stop it. -.- I don't feel good and DH is still at work so I can't get cuddles.


----------



## NextMinute

Wish we had a walmart here...I'm considering gettting cheapy test strips on ebay but I'm soo scareed since everytime I've tested in the past I've literally got AF the next minute...

Felt like AF came today so stood in the middle of the lounge and did some panty investigation, DH was like  luckily no sign just very wet discharge(hope not TMI)

All this talk about headaches and feeling sick, I'm starting to feel that that as well hope I'm not over thinking it, it's soo hard playing this game!


----------



## NextMinute

On another note has anyone done saliva testing for ferning? I got a 60x pocket microscope today and had a look at my syliva, no ferning just bubbles, is that a good sign?


----------



## MrsA2014

7 dpo for me today... woke up feeling very sick, it's eased up a bit but still got the feeling there but not actually been sick. Started getting ewcm last night as well, just want to test now!


----------



## DanteRoman

I'm 5or 6 dpo bored of waiting now but also don't want a bfn from testing to early.

Not gonna symptom spot anymore. AF is due the 15 so when can I test I can't wait that long!!! Xx


----------



## MrsA2014

I would say you could start testing a couple of days before that if you wanted to, AF is due 10th but I'm going to test on 9th FX for us all!


----------



## mitchnorm

As much as I hate the TWW I am also not looking forward to testing....it's like when it's bfn I'd rather not know, be in denial....try not to test and still convince myself I still have a chance. Silly I know :cry:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

mitchnorm said:


> As much as I hate the TWW I am also not looking forward to testing....it's like when it's bfn I'd rather not know, be in denial....try not to test and still convince myself I still have a chance. Silly I know :cry:

:hugs: I hate seeing BFN's myself. We'll be here to talk to though, so no matter the outcome you'll have someone to vent or just talk to!


----------



## MrsA2014

When is everyone planning to test?


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I'm going to try and wait to test untill my expected AF (3/15)


----------



## Sam10

Well, I'm out. AF is here. Bright side is I was able to guess today would be the day based on my OPKs. Oh the joys of a irregular cycle.


----------



## blinker86

Sorry to hear that, Sam! Hope you have better luck next cycle!

I think I am going to test on 3/12.


----------



## DanteRoman

Sorry to hear that! Fx next month is your month :) xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry about af Sam x x 

Planning to wait til AF due ...should be the 11th based on my usual 29 day cxyle but last month I got 33 :wacko: so we will see x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Sam10 said:


> Well, I'm out. AF is here. Bright side is I was able to guess today would be the day based on my OPKs. Oh the joys of a irregular cycle.

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that the witch got you, but there is always the next cycle! Those of us who get caught by that rascal will still be here!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Sam10 said:


> Well, I'm out. AF is here. Bright side is I was able to guess today would be the day based on my OPKs. Oh the joys of a irregular cycle.

So sorry to hear!!

On another note my wondfos were due to arrive and didn't and I called Amazon and they're delayed til next Friday, I almost went postal and screamed I'll be 14 dpo you idiot, lol

7 dpo symptoms: acid reflux and so exhausted.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*6DPO Log Entry*: My CM is still Creamy and enough to feel wet (sorry TMI), Headache, Still having Heartburn


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> On another note my wondfos were due to arrive and didn't and I called Amazon and they're delayed til next Friday, I almost went postal and screamed I'll be 14 dpo you idiot, lol
> 
> 7 dpo symptoms: acid reflux and so exhausted.

The POAS Guardians are preventing you from doing so early LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

5dpo I have a weird nipple sensation today. This is so hard to explain but they feel a bit rubbery?! Like they are wet but they aren't wet! Lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Only 'symptom' here is a awful, stinky bad mood all day....really short and angry. Try to take it out on my nearly 3 year old but I was snappy. She had extra cuddles before bed and a sorry from a grumpy mummy :cry:

That's probably just usual hormones I guess:shrug:


----------



## Berri

Sorry Sam. Hope next month is your month. 

I'm 7dpo and trying not to test for another week. AF due 14 or 15. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I know I have a dull ache in my boobs (which could have something to do with 1yo being unwell and increasing feeds). 

I know from being pregnant with DS2 I got a bfn 9dpo but bfp 11dpo. Sooooo long to go!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Berri said:


> Sorry Sam. Hope next month is your month.
> 
> I'm 7dpo and trying not to test for another week. AF due 14 or 15. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I know I have a dull ache in my boobs (which could have something to do with 1yo being unwell and increasing feeds).
> 
> I know from being pregnant with DS2 I got a bfn 9dpo but bfp 11dpo. Sooooo long to go!!

Welcome to the Collective! There are quite a few of us who are supposed to get a visit from the Witch the 15th and are hope she misses us and a little bean sticks.


----------



## Ooh_lala

Ok so I may or may not have bought two FRER and 3 .88 cents tests at Walmart.

I'm ashamed.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Ok so I may or may not have bought two FRER and 3 .88 cents tests at Walmart.
> 
> I'm ashamed.

Don't be.... It's the curse of POAS! Just don't get down if you don't get a BFP yet. :hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*6DPO Log Supplementary*: Randomly started crying because I had to cancel going to two family events to help my father-in-law this weekend. I am perturbed because I am not a crier.


----------



## Ooh_lala

I won't. Ill do one FRER tomorrow an then .88 cents, then another FRER at 12dpo


----------



## ambernwxo

4 dpo and not feeling too different other than I accidentally took two naps today (I never nap, ever), a slight UTI type feeling when using the bathroom & some cramps that are more like a pulling/pinching, they feel different from the cramping I get with AF.. 

AF isn't due until the 14th, but I'll probably start testing on the 12th (10 dpo) - I might cave in early though just because the curiosity is already killing me, but I'd rather not have to see another negative when I already know even if I did in fact make a baby this time, it most likely wouldn't show up anyways by testing too early..


----------



## MrsA2014

8 dpo feeling quite sick this morning, head aches, boobs tender, dull back ache, very tired. Going to test on Monday (10 dpo) but will probably still be too early just hope AF doesn't show up!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

So confused!! I've been tracking my AF and O days using a app called My Days. It says my O day was Mar 3 but I've recently downloaded the FF app and it says my O day was Mar 5. Hubby and I have bd every other day like normal, so I'm hoping I had a good supply of swimmers whenever it did happen. *Signs* if this isn't our month I'll begin using OPKs next cycle :/

Baby dust to all of us


----------



## TexMel

7dpo: beyond some cramps, I don't have many overt symptoms. I did, however, have a temp dip on 5dpo, and a huge temp spike today, so I guess my chart is triphasic. I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, but it says more pregnant women have triphasic charts than non-pregnant, so I guess my chances are at least increased!


----------



## Ooh_lala

8 dpo: no symptoms so far this morning.

On the plus side the POAS gods willed my favor because my wondfos are out for delivery today instead of next Friday.

Anyone get early bfps on wondfos?


----------



## MrsA2014

So all the symptoms I had this morning seem to have faded away apart from a very dull ache in my tummy, I do feel really tired but not sure if that's just me! Worrying about lack of symptoms now....


----------



## DanteRoman

Obviously a bfn 6-7 dpo! 
Gutted that I caved. Stomach cramps are sending me insane! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsA2014

Don't be upset you tested this waiting around is so so hard, I feel like the wait until Monday is the longest! Never thought I'd be wishing the weekend away lol


----------



## NextMinute

I felt very tired and took a 2hr nap yesterday, I also seemed to be going to the loo a lot which seems a bit unusual as I didn't drink very much...bbs are not as sore this morning but still have slight back ache. 
CD 40 and still no sign of AF. I'm giving it another week and then I'll test if the witch doesn't come. FX


----------



## NextMinute

MrsA, it seems like everyday I'm just wishing the days away.

AF is on-waiting for the days to past til I can try again.
TWW - Counting down the days til testing time.
AF late - wishing everyday to pass without the witch - the more the better & then more testing!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*7DPO Log Entry*: Huge temp spike this morning. I slept well so I'm pretty sure it wasn't because I moved around a ton in my sleep or anything like that. Since this is my first month temping I don't know how normal it is etc. I do know that I actually threw up last night when we were making the three hour drive to the in-laws so maybe I'm coming down with something. -.- This month I'm trying not to attribute every symptom I experience to a possible bean, but I am keeping track of them. 

To all my POAS ladies, Remember we're still too early to see results for the most part so don't let any BFN's get you down!


----------



## mitchnorm

7 dpo and no real symptoms.... acupuncture today, she seemed happy with my progress :shrug:. A bit achey around my lower tummy ..interested what my temperature does tomorrow as it dipped a little today (still above coverline) so wondering if it'll be a triphasic chart and up again tomorrow 

We shall see x


----------



## Ooh_lala

On the plus side, yesterday my mom who has no idea were TTC pulled me aside and asked if i was pregnant because she had a dream about me having a boy and she just has this feeling and every time she has, I've been pregnant.

So who knows.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooh_lala said:


> On the plus side, yesterday my mom who has no idea were TTC pulled me aside and asked if i was pregnant because she had a dream about me having a boy and she just has this feeling and every time she has, I've been pregnant.
> 
> So who knows.

Ooooh exciting!!!! Can you ask her if I am too??:winkwink:


----------



## Ooh_lala

mitchnorm said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> On the plus side, yesterday my mom who has no idea were TTC pulled me aside and asked if i was pregnant because she had a dream about me having a boy and she just has this feeling and every time she has, I've been pregnant.
> 
> So who knows.
> 
> Ooooh exciting!!!! Can you ask her if I am too??:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'll tell her to put everyone on her dream list.:happydance:


----------



## MrsA2014

Ooh_lala said:


> On the plus side, yesterday my mom who has no idea were TTC pulled me aside and asked if i was pregnant because she had a dream about me having a boy and she just has this feeling and every time she has, I've been pregnant.
> 
> So who knows.

How amazing would that be! Massive fingers crossed for us all, so exciting but so nerve wracking all at the same time!


----------



## ambernwxo

Ooh_lala said:


> On the plus side, yesterday my mom who has no idea were TTC pulled me aside and asked if i was pregnant because she had a dream about me having a boy and she just has this feeling and every time she has, I've been pregnant.
> 
> So who knows.

My grandmother knew my older cousin was pregnant before she even went to the doctor (my cousin didn't think she was pregnant at all). They actually had a $10 bet she would come back from the Dr with news of a little one.. My cousin walked through the door and immediately said, "...I owe her $10.. I'm 9 weeks.." My mother in law said she always had a feeling and kind of just knew when her daughters were pregnant too.

Guess who has called and asked if I was having a baby? Both of them. Within two days of each other. 

I normally don't read into those kind of things too much, but I think I've lost my sanity once we started trying, so I guess I'll hold on to the hope that they are possibly psychic and hope for the best, hahaha.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

So I'm going to add my coincidence in. My father in law tossed two fortune cookies at my husband and I. When I opened and ate mine the fortune read _"You will be sharing great news with all the people you love."_ 
My mother in law immediately went to the baby route going "Oh maybe your pregnant" and she rubbed my stomach. Hehe. Here's to hoping the cookie's right.


----------



## Ooh_lala

This is our first time ever actively TTC, I'll take coincidence over heart break for now.


----------



## sierraecho89

I am jealous of you all. I have no symptoms of anything. Bah!


----------



## Ooh_lala

9 dpo and BFN.

Looking back though my last positive OPK was the 28th so I may be off on dates an be closer to 7 dpo.

Hopeful thinking!


----------



## DanteRoman

I'm also 7dpo and I had a bfn today too. :( xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Dragon_Chaser said:


> So I'm going to add my coincidence in. My father in law tossed two fortune cookies at my husband and I. When I opened and ate mine the fortune read _"You will be sharing great news with all the people you love."_
> My mother in law immediately went to the baby route going "Oh maybe your pregnant" and she rubbed my stomach. Hehe. Here's to hoping the cookie's right.

My fortune cookie said "good things will come to you in due course" I hope that means in 7 days I will get a bfp lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am 7dpo and got a bfn today. I am testing every day till AF now. Only symptom I have is achey boobs. Every now and then I feel a bit crampy but I don't know if that's in my head or not x


----------



## TexMel

I feel like all of my symptoms have gone away. Just waiting for Tuesday to start testing.....


----------



## catmummyof4

My af is due the 13th.. friday 13th o great :/ my symptoms hav pretty much vanished i could cry... . Good news tho i lost 6lb yesterday at my slimming world first weigh in so proud eek...

random question how do i put a profile pic up?? Xx


----------



## ttcin2012

Can i join the Collective? I am 7 dpo (Ovulation day was Mar 1). Hubby & I bd-ed ov day and the previous two days. So I am hoping we got some in there on time to catch the eggy. Will be waiting it out till AF is here (due Mar 16). Hope I dont see her face for some time now.

Symptoms (or lack of it) so far - Cramps/ pain for just over a minute on 5 dpo, followed by stinging back pain. Smelly gas (sorry TMI, I know). Trouble is, I have had these even in previous BFN cycles.

Catmommy - to upload a profile pic, you just have to click on your username that appears on the top right corner of this page. Then click on "User CP" that will come up on the left. Then click on "edit profile pic' that comes up on the left again. Hope this helps!
Btw, congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## sierraecho89

Ttcin2012, we'll be testing around the same time! Woo!

Okay, so I had some cramps last night that were so intense that they woke me up from sleep. That's not something that happens often! A little nervous though, they were on my left side rather than where I think my uterus would be... Who knows. Eee!


----------



## Ooh_lala

I just want to say kudos to everyone whose been trying, this is my first active trying and it is so hard. You are strong, and brave and so deserving!! If we don't get a bfp this cycle in my mind idk how I can continue, the TWW causes a lot of heartache.


Now yall hurry up and post yalls BFPs! :happy dance:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Can i join the Collective? I am 7 dpo (Ovulation day was Mar 1). Hubby & I bd-ed ov day and the previous two days. So I am hoping we got some in there on time to catch the eggy. Will be waiting it out till AF is here (due Mar 16). Hope I dont see her face for some time now.
> 
> Symptoms (or lack of it) so far - Cramps/ pain for just over a minute on 5 dpo, followed by stinging back pain. Smelly gas (sorry TMI, I know). Trouble is, I have had these even in previous BFN cycles.
> 
> Catmommy - to upload a profile pic, you just have to click on your username that appears on the top right corner of this page. Then click on "User CP" that will come up on the left. Then click on "edit profile pic' that comes up on the left again. Hope this helps!
> Btw, congratulations on the weight loss!

Welcome to the Collective! Your witch is scheduled to arrive around the time most of our are, so join the wait with us!

As for anyone lacking symptoms: I wouldn't worry too much, not everyone experiences the same things in early pregnancy/or in our case the TWW. Although we are the Collective we are still individuals and each of our bodies like to behave in different ways!

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> I am jealous of you all. I have no symptoms of anything. Bah!


You could be one of the lucky ones who gets a BFP and goes "But I was sure I wasn't, there were no signs!!!" I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

*Tosses Baby Dust at you*


----------



## baby09

I just tested ladies!! .... I think it's positive!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

xxemmyxx said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> So I'm going to add my coincidence in. My father in law tossed two fortune cookies at my husband and I. When I opened and ate mine the fortune read _"You will be sharing great news with all the people you love."_
> My mother in law immediately went to the baby route going "Oh maybe your pregnant" and she rubbed my stomach. Hehe. Here's to hoping the cookie's right.
> 
> My fortune cookie said "good things will come to you in due course" I hope that means in 7 days I will get a bfp lolClick to expand...

^.^ Maybe it does!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> I just want to say kudos to everyone whose been trying, this is my first active trying and it is so hard. You are strong, and brave and so deserving!! If we don't get a bfp this cycle in my mind idk how I can continue, the TWW causes a lot of heartache.
> 
> 
> Now yall hurry up and post yalls BFPs! :happy dance:

:hugs: You're deserving, brave and strong too Sweets! Never forget that. The TWW is a hard time for anyone. It's full of ups and downs and moments where you just want to tear your hair out. I'm loving the fact that I can interact with other people who are TTC during this time. 

What I'm saying is, even if you don't get your BFP this time, don't give up. That sticky little bean is stubborn, like most of us. We're all going to be around to talk to, even if we get our BFP's. That's the great part of this site. And the longer you stay around the more people you get to know.

Stay strong hun! :flower:


----------



## MrsA2014

Wow baby09 that's fantastic can you post a pic of BFP?


----------



## ambernwxo

Ooh_lala said:


> I just want to say kudos to everyone whose been trying, this is my first active trying and it is so hard. You are strong, and brave and so deserving!! If we don't get a bfp this cycle in my mind idk how I can continue, the TWW causes a lot of heartache.
> 
> 
> Now yall hurry up and post yalls BFPs! :happy dance:

I am right there with you, this is my first cycle really putting effort into trying - I'm already so emotional about it, and a little obsessive too. I see some ladies on here that have tried for years, it just shows how strong some of us are and that you never stop going after what your heart wants.. 

Good luck to you & everyone else in the dreadful TWW - crossing my fingers for us all! :hugs:


----------



## baby09

I tried but it wouldn't upload I'll try again x so excited but don't want to get my hopes up x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Baby09!!!!!! Post a pic!!! How many dpo are you now? I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

baby09 said:


> I just tested ladies!! .... I think it's positive!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

WOOT!!! Keep us updated! Once your completely sure I'll make a note of it in the Original Post! *Thows Sticky Baby Dust on you*


----------



## baby09

I think I'm 8dpo which is super early but I just couldn't help myself lol x


----------



## baby09

??? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## MrsA2014

I can definitely see a line congratulations!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes a definite line!! Congrats! :hugs:

What brand of tests is it? I'm 8dpo tomorrow and your making me excited to test!!


----------



## TexMel

Congrats Baby09!!! The first BFP in what I hope is a whole string of happy announcements on this thread!!! Only a couple more days, ladies! Good luck!


----------



## xxemmyxx

And what are your symptoms?


----------



## baby09

I still think it's not real! Will take another in the morning x 
It's a superdrug one hun - I bought some today on the off chance as I was getting mascara lol x


----------



## mitchnorm

Baby09....wow really clear bfp for only 8dpo wooop congratulations x

Today 8dpo approx ...feeling really nauseous, exactly how I felt last year before my bfp (ended in chemical). Not getting hopes up....had a triphasic temp dip whiich is encouraging and very angry on Friday ha ha. So it's 9.10pm here too late to test I guess as I need fmu this early yes???


----------



## baby09

Nothing really stands out to be honest! I have no sore boobs. I was sick last week but that was a sickness bug I think. I feel a bit wet down there. Few cramps and sharo twinges. 
Ooh actually the main thing! Spots!!! And where I wouldn't usually get them like my chest! Xxx


----------



## MrsA2014

I'm going to test tomorrow I'm really scared!


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg congrats hun!!! I soo want a bfp so bad!! Was it a sperdrug own test hun? X


----------



## baby09

It's a shop that sells cosmetics and toiletries and their omen brand pregnancy tests are good x I think asda/Walmart are the same x


----------



## blinker86

Congrats baby09, that's so exciting! I also definitely see a line! Hopefully your good luck will rub off on the rest of us as well!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think I may need to visit superdrug, it must be super sensitive to get a BFP like that at 8dpo!! Your so lucky you only had a 1ww lol

I have got cramps I hope it's not AF :nope: had them all evening!


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg thank u so so much baby09 i just tested cos i like to wind myself up i just got bfp!!!! I cant believe it!!! Its th faintest ever so trying not to get too excited but cant help it!!!


----------



## blinker86

Catmummy, that's great news!! Congrats on your BFP! You ladies are making it really hard for me to hold out and test later this week as planned!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Catmummy post a pic! I wanna see!! Congrats xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Lol im waiting for my phone to charge arrrhhhh lol im only 7dpo so in guessing thats y its soo faint but deffo there x


----------



## baby09

Wow congratulations!! 
Emmy positive thinking x you're not out xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Baby09....wow really clear bfp for only 8dpo wooop congratulations x

Today 8dpo approx ...feeling really nauseous, exactly how I felt last year before my bfp (ended in chemical). Not getting hopes up....had a triphasic temp dip whiich is encouraging and very angry on Friday ha ha. So it's 9.10pm here too late to test I guess as I need fmu this early yes???


----------



## baby09

Depends how many tests you have lol x you could test tonight and tomorrow x


----------



## catmummyof4

I wish i had another test for th morning my camera wont focus enough arghhh now i cnt sleep lmao x


----------



## baby09

Maybe wee and leave it whilst you go to the shop to buy one &#128513;


----------



## Ooh_lala

Random question..

Other than pregnancy, are nipples typically darker than areolas?


----------



## sierraecho89

Wow, this thread is lucky so far!! I went to the dollar store to see if they had any tests, but nope, Nada. Blah. Congratulations to two bfps so far!


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Ladies! Just checking in. I am officially in the tww.. 1 dpo today. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ttcin2012

Oh my God congratulations Baby09 and catmommy! 

I am so glad I landed up in this lucky thread. Throw some baby dust our way, please?! I am so, so desperate for a BFP this cycle! 

AFM - Boring 8 dpo. Too scared to test. Anyone else gassy ? (Eww, I know). 
Also having throat pain / start of a cold. But I doubt if thats a symptom. DH had the sniffles a couple of days ago and may have passed it on to me.

Who's testing next?


----------



## ttcin2012

Oh my God congratulations Baby09 and catmommy! 

I am so glad I landed up in this lucky thread. Throw some baby dust our way, please?! I am so, so desperate for a BFP this cycle! 

AFM - Boring 8 dpo. Too scared to test. Anyone else gassy ? (Eww, I know). 
Also having throat pain / start of a cold. But I doubt if thats a symptom. DH had the sniffles a couple of days ago and may have passed it on to me.

Who's testing next?


----------



## ttcin2012

Sorry girls, how do you delete double posts?


----------



## ttcin2012

So,.... I made a list of us ... (just killing time, ladies). Dragon chaser - maybe you could use this to update the original post ! I think I am too lazy to keep updating this as we go, so this is just for funsakes!

In case I have missed out anyone, please post in. 

In the TWW

1	Dragon_Chaser
2	mitchnorm
3	TexMel
4	Ooh_lala
5	Berri
6	Gemlou
7	xxemmyxx
8	blinker86
9	Ladyelle
10	DanteRoman
11	sierraecho89
12	ready4number1
13	MrsA2014
14	ambernwxo
15	Trying4Bbyboy
16	Heatherga2015
17	Niksmommy
18	Nextminute
19	ttcin2012

Pre Ov
20 Sam 10

BFP-ers (?)
21 baby09
22 catmummyof3


----------



## catmummyof4

baby09 said:


> Maybe wee and leave it whilst you go to the shop to buy one &#128513;

Wouldnt it go off lmao! i already had to get up and pee (weird th thimgs we get excited about haha) xx


----------



## catmummyof4

ttcin2012 said:


> Oh my God congratulations Baby09 and catmommy!
> 
> I am so glad I landed up in this lucky thread. Throw some baby dust our way, please?! I am so, so desperate for a BFP this cycle!
> 
> AFM - Boring 8 dpo. Too scared to test. Anyone else gassy ? (Eww, I know).
> Also having throat pain / start of a cold. But I doubt if thats a symptom. DH had the sniffles a couple of days ago and may have passed it on to me.
> 
> Who's testing next?

I have been soooo gassy haha i get so embarasd lol have some baby dust everyone xxxx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

baby09 said:


> ??? Xxx

:hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TY TTCin2012!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

catmummyof3 said:


> Omg thank u so so much baby09 i just tested cos i like to wind myself up i just got bfp!!!! I cant believe it!!! Its th faintest ever so trying not to get too excited but cant help it!!!

Congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*8DPO Log Entry(Posted early 9DPO due to traveling)*: Nausea ending in vomiting. If it's not a symptom of a little bean then I'm getting sick or psyching myself out here ladies. I'm burping up acid atm. Erg. BB's sore on the sides, it's still is at a bruised soreness. No cramping. Still plenty of creamy CM- no sign of my typical drying up after O.


Good Luck and Baby Dust to everyone, and Congrats to our two early testers who have thier BFP's already! I'm hoping to see more!


----------



## baby09

Good symptoms &#128513; 
I tested again this morning - I still have a line &#128522; but a faint one, I i know its early so not feeling too discouraged yet x


----------



## baby09

Catmummy I think it'll be ok left for a little while x


----------



## xxemmyxx

8dpo bfn this morning. I am crampy and have very sore breasts and hard sensitive nipples today. I am really hoping I get a bfp soon or my body is playing 2ww tricks on me!!


----------



## MrsA2014

I tested this morning, at first I thought it was another BFN but I'm just not sure, one time I'd look and see a very faint line then I'd look again and couldn't see anything! I'm not good at spotting early BFPs so I'm not going to give up hope I'm going to test again tomorrow morning and hope that if it was the beginning of something the line may get darker? 

Congratulations baby09 and catmommy so exciting for you!!


----------



## ttcin2012

Dragon, Xxemmyxx - I am so envious of your symptoms! 
Dragon - Vomiting is too good a symptom to just let it be! Hope you are not sick. When can you test?

Baby09 - the line is here to stay! 

Mrs A - so exciting! Can you post a pic? What dpo are you?


----------



## ttcin2012

catmummyof3 said:


> I have been soooo gassy haha i get so embarasd lol have some baby dust everyone xxxx

Wow you made my day!


----------



## baby09

Mrs A thats a good sign tho x
Emmy test tomorrow your symptoms sound so promising x


----------



## baby09

Top one yesterday's bottom one this morning x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 18


----------



## baby09

I'm still uncertain x think a digi will convince me lol x


----------



## MrsA2014

ttcin2012 said:


> Dragon, Xxemmyxx - I am so envious of your symptoms!
> Dragon - Vomiting is too good a symptom to just let it be! Hope you are not sick. When can you test?
> 
> Baby09 - the line is here to stay!
> 
> Mrs A - so exciting! Can you post a pic? What dpo are you?

I'm at work now so I won't be able to get a picture of it now, I'm 10 dpo today if I'm right of when I o'd I'm going to test again tomorrow morning so if I'm having trouble with whether I can see a line or not I'll take a picture because as I said I'm not good at spotting these lines!


----------



## TexMel

Ok this is what I was worried about!!! I need your help! I caved and used a wondfo today! There is a definite line, but it is way back at the start, like where the red dye normally comes from, if that makes any sense. Please analyze - is this a positive or just a mistake?!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 21


----------



## xxemmyxx

baby09 said:


> I'm still uncertain x think a digi will convince me lol x

The bottom one from today is definitely darker you Wally!! You are defo pregnant! But get a digi cus it's always nice to see the words "pregnant"


----------



## xxemmyxx

TexMel said:


> Ok this is what I was worried about!!! I need your help! I caved and used a wondfo today! There is a definite line, but it is way back at the start, like where the red dye normally comes from, if that makes any sense. Please analyze - is this a positive or just a mistake?!?!

I don't know that brand of test well but there is often dye build up on my ic's back at the start when it is still wet. I think this is just dye. It usually goes once the test dries xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

So excited for everyone!!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

8-9 dpo and BFN.

I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

MrsA2014 said:


> I tested this morning, at first I thought it was another BFN but I'm just not sure, one time I'd look and see a very faint line then I'd look again and couldn't see anything! I'm not good at spotting early BFPs so I'm not going to give up hope I'm going to test again tomorrow morning and hope that if it was the beginning of something the line may get darker?
> 
> Congratulations baby09 and catmommy so exciting for you!!


I'm crossing my fingers for you! Let's hope that you're our third BFP Luv! Keep us updated and I'll move your name on the list!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Dragon, Xxemmyxx - I am so envious of your symptoms!
> Dragon - Vomiting is too good a symptom to just let it be! Hope you are not sick. When can you test?
> 
> Baby09 - the line is here to stay!
> 
> Mrs A - so exciting! Can you post a pic? What dpo are you?

I'm going to give it a couple more days before I test, just so if it is a bean that line is nice and dark. HPT's and I don't play well together when I test early.


----------



## DanteRoman

Does anyone see the faint line on this or am I imagining. I've only just done the bottom test, like 1 minute before the photo was took :) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> 8-9 dpo and BFN.
> 
> I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.


Most implantation occurs on the average of 9DPO sweets, but it can happen earlier, like with out BFP Ladies so far or later depending on a lot of things. Symptoms also differ from lady to lady. I wouldn't say you're out till the witch cackles!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

DanteRoman said:


> Does anyone see the faint line on this or am I imagining. I've only just done the bottom test, like 1 minute before the photo was took :) xx

I freely admit I am not good at telling if there is a second line in pics hun so I'm not much help to you there. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I think I have 10 more days to test lol


----------



## MrsA2014

Ok so I couldn't wait any longer and tested again once I got in from work I think I can see a faint line but I need you ladies to have a look for me I don't want to get ahead of myself! But I don't know how to send the picture off my phone...


----------



## MrsA2014

Right so I think I've managed to attach a picture let me know what you think please..... I'm not very good at spotting the very faint lines!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Ooh_lala

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 8-9 dpo and BFN.
> 
> I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.
> 
> 
> Most implantation occurs on the average of 9DPO sweets, but it can happen earlier, like with out BFP Ladies so far or later depending on a lot of things. Symptoms also differ from lady to lady. I wouldn't say you're out till the witch cackles!!!Click to expand...

Ok so this is my OPK on 2/28 but by that evening it was negative. And it looked the same on 2-27. So when do you think I actually Oed?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sierraecho89

Mrs. A, I don't see anything yet--but I have bad eyes too. =/

Ooh-lala--I'd imagine the morning of the 28th maybe? I dunno, I'm bad at this!

I've been kind of bloated lately too, but that's more due to what I've been eating... breasts are a little sore, but again, nothing out of the ordinary. Just seems like normal cycle stuff. Eight days until AF! I'm so busy I barely have time to think.. =/


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I agree with Sierra Ooh Lala, the 28th. So you and I are both at the same DPO. But like I mentioned before Implantation times vary from woman to woman and so does the symptoms we experience. Wait a couple days before testing again. You still might get your BFP!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> I've been kind of bloated lately too, but that's more due to what I've been eating... breasts are a little sore, but again, nothing out of the ordinary. Just seems like normal cycle stuff. Eight days until AF! I'm so busy I barely have time to think.. =/

The little beans are sneaky things. Sometimes they don't like to show themselves to us with symptoms, so don't give up on that BFP! As for being busy... that helps pass the time in the TWW!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*9DPO Log Entry*: My hips ache today. No change in my CM (still creamy) or the amount present(still a lot). No cramping. Nausea has abated for the moment, heart burn still in full swing.

I'm insanely paranoid ATM. Last cycle 9DPO was the day that AF decided she was going to surprise me and come a week early. But she doesn't seem to be interested showing her ugly face this time thankfully enough. We'll see how long that stays true though


----------



## xxemmyxx

MrsA2014 said:


> Right so I think I've managed to attach a picture let me know what you think please..... I'm not very good at spotting the very faint lines!

Mrs A I think I see a faint line and I don't usually see them when everyone else does! Those blue line tests are a bit notorious for evaps I think?? Test again tomorrow or in 2 days to be sure xx


----------



## MrsA2014

xxemmyxx said:


> MrsA2014 said:
> 
> 
> Right so I think I've managed to attach a picture let me know what you think please..... I'm not very good at spotting the very faint lines!
> 
> Mrs A I think I see a faint line and I don't usually see them when everyone else does! Those blue line tests are a bit notorious for evaps I think?? Test again tomorrow or in 2 days to be sure xxClick to expand...

Thanks for replying Emmy I'm out of first response ones I only have the clear blue ones until I finish work tomorrow, ill test again in the morning and buy another first response pack after work for Wednesday morning!


----------



## NextMinute

Wow two BFPs already, congrats baby and catmummy!


----------



## NextMinute

DanteRoman said:


> Does anyone see the faint line on this or am I imagining. I've only just done the bottom test, like 1 minute before the photo was took :) xx

I think I see a faint line on the bottom one, FX


----------



## NextMinute

Ooh_lala said:


> 8-9 dpo and BFN.
> 
> I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.

Don't give up until the witch shows her face. 
My symptoms also seem to be disappearing but as long as that :witch: doesn't show her face we're still in for a shot. *throws baby dust your way*


----------



## Ooh_lala

NextMinute said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 8-9 dpo and BFN.
> 
> I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.
> 
> Don't give up until the witch shows her face.
> My symptoms also seem to be disappearing but as long as that :witch: doesn't show her face we're still in for a shot. *throws baby dust your way*Click to expand...

I know, I'm trying!

On the plus side, I dreamt of a positive pregnancy test last night.


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm so busy that I'm kind of stressed out about it, actually. =( In general, I work about 50-60 hours a week on average (YAY TEACHING WOO) but it's getting close to the end of the quarter, so I SHOULD be grading the 100 essays, 35 research projects, and 70 reading analyses turned in... but I can't.. because:

1. I'm in a show that is rehearsing four days a week (they told me it'd be one..)
2. I'm in a church choir that meets on Thursday and has TWO additional performances outside of actual CHURCH time (Friday and Sunday)
3. I'm running a singing club after school on Mondays
4. I have to go to a rally tonight because my school district is tryiing to pull some really not-okay things with our union.
5. I have FOUR meetings already scheduled this week at work.
and 6. The show I'm in is being run SO poorly that we barely even managed to practice what we needed to in our FIVE AND A HALF hour rehearsal yesterday, so I have to find time to figure out my steps so I don't embarrass myself in front of everyone. =(

Doesn't stress interfere with conception? Ugh...


----------



## NextMinute

sierraecho89 said:


> I'm so busy that I'm kind of stressed out about it, actually. =( In general, I work about 50-60 hours a week on average (YAY TEACHING WOO) but it's getting close to the end of the quarter, so I SHOULD be grading the 100 essays, 35 research projects, and 70 reading analyses turned in... but I can't.. because:
> 
> 1. I'm in a show that is rehearsing four days a week (they told me it'd be one..)
> 2. I'm in a church choir that meets on Thursday and has TWO additional performances outside of actual CHURCH time (Friday and Sunday)
> 3. I'm running a singing club after school on Mondays
> 4. I have to go to a rally tonight because my school district is tryiing to pull some really not-okay things with our union.
> 5. I have FOUR meetings already scheduled this week at work.
> and 6. The show I'm in is being run SO poorly that we barely even managed to practice what we needed to in our FIVE AND A HALF hour rehearsal yesterday, so I have to find time to figure out my steps so I don't embarrass myself in front of everyone. =(
> 
> Doesn't stress interfere with conception? Ugh...

Woah! I don't know how you do it all.

Stress can interfere with it, but my sister in law conceived when she was very busy stressing about other things, so really it's a case by case. take some time to yourself an hour a day perhaps.


----------



## catmummyof4

hers my faint bfp had loads people say they see it what about you ladies ??? x:wacko: :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







11039429_881326815263867_1033044164_n.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## baby09

Yes I def see it! Same as mine was &#128522;


----------



## baby09

Frer from 5pm this evening &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

catmummyof3 said:


> hers my faint bfp had loads people say they see it what about you ladies ??? x:wacko: :wacko:

I see a faint line!!!!:happydance::hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

baby09 said:


> Frer from 5pm this evening &#128522;

Another Faint line!!!!! Woot!~!!:happydance::hugs: Congrats and here's t those lines getting darker ladies!


----------



## catmummyof4

Wooo baby09 want to be bump buddies?? Thanks ladies iv been doubting it because i did a clearblue digital that said not pregnant but had 2 of these lol im retesting with first pee again lol im only 8dpo today so not sure if to wait for docs or just go lol xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes cat mummy defo a bfp! Digi's aren't as sensitive so I am sure that will say pregnant soon! 

Nice line in the frer baby09 xx


----------



## Ooh_lala

And you know what else sucks. I had mirena removed 02/24 then instantly O'ed four days later... Haven't had a period in four months because of the IUD so it's in limbo.


----------



## TexMel

Ooh_lala said:


> NextMinute said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 8-9 dpo and BFN.
> 
> I have 0 symptoms now. I've given up this cycle.
> 
> Don't give up until the witch shows her face.
> My symptoms also seem to be disappearing but as long as that :witch: doesn't show her face we're still in for a shot. *throws baby dust your way*Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm trying!
> 
> On the plus side, I dreamt of a positive pregnancy test last night.Click to expand...

Ooh_lala: I had a dream I got a BFP last night, too! That's why I changed my mind and POAS this morning in stead of waiting until tomorrow, like I had said all along I'd do!! Fx that it means we will both get ours soon!


----------



## trea0025

Don't know when I ovulated since I don't check, but I'm currently on CD #21, planning to take the test on Friday! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

trea0025 said:


> Don't know when I ovulated since I don't check, but I'm currently on CD #21, planning to take the test on Friday! Best of luck to everyone!

Welcome to the Collective!


----------



## Berri

Wow some big news here!! Congrats baby09 and catmummy (and anyone else I missed trying to play catch-up).

I caved and tested this morning (9/10 dpo) BFN. Not surprised, even if I am I don't usually test positive until 11dpo min. Anyway, no tests left so leave it until Friday (though not sure I want to test on Friday the 13th!).

Symptom wise I have had some minor cramping that I've noticed at night and since yesterday afternoon a few pimples (which is highly unusual for me).

Anyway, it will be what it will be so driving myself crazy with guessing games won't do me any favours (that's not to say I won't be playing though :winkwink: )

:dust: to all


----------



## ambernwxo

Congrats on the BFPs ladies!!

As for me, I still have 3 days until I'll start testing.. I'll be 10dpo then. 

Crossing my fingers for everyone getting ready to test soon! 
*Throwing outrageous amounts of baby dust your way* <3 :dance:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*9DPO Log Supplementary (I still count it as 9DPO even if it is after 12am)*: My Areolas are slightly darker I think, and I have very noticeable blue veins on my BB's (More so then normal, I have large BB's so there's always a couple veins that show)

Welcome to my intense symptom spotting days. I have to say this is the first time outside of my m/c's I've noticed the darkening Areolas though. After both losses the pigments lightened back to their normal tones. But I'll stop obsessing before I convince myself there's a BFP in my future.


----------



## lutz720

Can I join you guys?? First I want to congratulate the ladies on their BFP! Am 9dpo today .will test 10dpo that will be on Wednesday .symptoms so far is mild cramps with tingling nipples. Not so much symptoms to be honest .my tummy feels sore a little bit achy.thats all! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## catmummyof4

Ooo good luck to all u ladies so excited for you all!! 

Had 2 more very faint bfps one i hav to search for shouldnt thy b getting darker???


----------



## MrsA2014

Hi ladies,

I tested again this morning, couldn't bare to wait any longer, I'm pretty sure I can see a very faint line on both of the tests this morning, not so sure if the picture is good enough for you ladies to see?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## angelbaby33

congratulations - those are two BFPS for sure!


----------



## MrsA2014

angelbaby33 said:


> congratulations - those are two BFPS for sure!

Oh my god angelbaby do you think so?! I thought it was maybe just me seeing things!


----------



## xxemmyxx

MrsA2014 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tested again this morning, couldn't bare to wait any longer, I'm pretty sure I can see a very faint line on both of the tests this morning, not so sure if the picture is good enough for you ladies to see?

Yep 2 bfp's!! Start believing it!! Lol xxx


----------



## ttcin2012

Omg, everytime I check in, there is a new BFP! Congrats Mrs A - I totally see the lines (though faint). How many dpo are you? Sorry, I didnt keep track!

Lutz720 - We are cycle buddies ... I am 9 dpo too (10 dpo on Wednesday). Good luck with testing tomorrow!
I wont be testing till I am late. I hate BFNs and I am super desperate this cycle. Wont be able to handle a BFN.

Anyone else 9 dpo today (Tuesday)?


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats MesA...definately a line on second one so yay!!!!! :happydance:

Well I am feeling a bit crap...today is supposedly 10dpo based on my normal 29 day cycle I should be due AF tomorrow ish....but last month went to 33 days so might not be due on til Sunday. Not sure when to test...had one test knocking around at home and peed on it yesterday morning....not surprisingly a bfp.

Fast forward to Sunday please I shall know for definate by then. anyone else wishing their life away...it's not really good:wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Just had a little bit of pink when I wiped......implantation spotting or AF coming :wacko:


----------



## bananaz88

Is it too late to join?

This is my first time TTC. Congrats to those who already got their BFP!

So...I ovulated Mar. 3rd. 
Can't figure out if my symptoms are in my head, but I swear I've already developed the "super smell". Gagged over a tiny bit of crusted milk left in a cup lol

No tender breasts. No cramps except on O day (which felt more heightened than usual). Mild nausea. REALLY tired the last 3-4 days. I've taken a nap the last 2 days, and that's not normal for me. 

Are these symptoms promising?

-Shanna


----------



## ttcin2012

Mitch - hope that is IB and not AF (Keep away, witch!)

Banana - hey your symptoms seem good! When do you plan to test?


----------



## bananaz88

ttcin2012- That makes me feel better! Going to test this weekend. It's early, but I bought lots of cheapie dollar store tests. 

I forgot to add that everything I eat tastes too salty. Weird, right?


----------



## lutz720

Ttcin 2012-i will applaud you if you can wait till you late.as much as I want to hold on i can't do it.i hate BFN too. But I always say it is what it! Gdluck hun! Will update though


----------



## baby09

Congrats &#128513;


----------



## MrsA2014

Thank you ladies, it definitely hasn't sunk in yet! I'm so excited to tell hubby tonight! I'm going to buy a first response one after work then POS just before he gets home! Good luck to all you ladies :)


----------



## ttcin2012

MrsA2014 said:


> Thank you ladies, it definitely hasn't sunk in yet! I'm so excited to tell hubby tonight! I'm going to buy a first response one after work then POS just before he gets home! Good luck to all you ladies :)

Thanks... pls blow some baby dust our way! Btw how many dpo are you?


----------



## mitchnorm

Suspiciously like AF feeling so i think I'm out. ICs arrived today...it wasn't quite fmu but definitely bfn. I am 99% sure I am out. crap


----------



## MrsA2014

ttcin2012 said:


> MrsA2014 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, it definitely hasn't sunk in yet! I'm so excited to tell hubby tonight! I'm going to buy a first response one after work then POS just before he gets home! Good luck to all you ladies :)
> 
> Thanks... pls blow some baby dust our way! Btw how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Sending lots of baby dust out to all of you! Today I am 11 dpo


----------



## ttcin2012

Mitch dont give up till she really shows... I hope you are one of those BFPers who feel they are definitely out before the bfp!!!

Afm - sudden gush of EWCM today! Normally dont get it even during ov! Is this a good sign?


----------



## Ooh_lala

10 dpo and another BFN..


----------



## mitchnorm

ttcin2012 said:


> Mitch dont give up till she really shows... I hope you are one of those BFPers who feel they are definitely out before the bfp!!!
> 
> Afm - sudden gush of EWCM today! Normally dont get it even during ov! Is this a good sign?

Lets hope so but not likely. Not sure what to do differently next month...anyone want to provide some recommendations. I have tried:

Preseed - only one month last year so might recruit this again
Soft cups - have tried a couple of cycle - might recruit again :haha:
Acupuncture - 7 weeks in - have started 3 x day Mindfulness/mediation under instruction from her
OPKs - will carry on
Temping - will be my second month so may nail the timing better this time round
Caffiene - I only have one coffee a day typically - cut out??
Alcohol - this is my vice but last couple of months have really cut back - around 6-7 units a week and typically none in TWW

Help...


----------



## ttcin2012

Plan sounds good, Mitch ... I would cut way back on the alcohol, though.

Do you remember what worked last time around with your LO? She looks adorable, btw.


----------



## mitchnorm

ttcin2012 said:


> Plan sounds good, Mitch ... I would cut way back on the alcohol, though.
> 
> Do you remember what worked last time around with your LO? She looks adorable, btw.

Thank you - she was only a year old there :kiss: 3 next week eeeeep

I fell pregnant first month of actively TTC last time (3 months off long term pill) ad was drinking alcohol normally (in fact half bottle of Rioja the night before BFP). It was the first month of using OPKs and that's all - just pin pointing my fertile window.

I must add I am 41 (42 in May) and was 38 when I conceived her - so a big difference I am sure in number of available eggs. Have had a couple of blood tests and temp seems to indicate ovulation but......


----------



## xxemmyxx

ttcin2012 said:


> Omg, everytime I check in, there is a new BFP! Congrats Mrs A - I totally see the lines (though faint). How many dpo are you? Sorry, I didnt keep track!
> 
> Lutz720 - We are cycle buddies ... I am 9 dpo too (10 dpo on Wednesday). Good luck with testing tomorrow!
> I wont be testing till I am late. I hate BFNs and I am super desperate this cycle. Wont be able to handle a BFN.
> 
> Anyone else 9 dpo today (Tuesday)?

I am 9dpo today (Tuesday)


----------



## xxemmyxx

mitchnorm said:


> ttcin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Plan sounds good, Mitch ... I would cut way back on the alcohol, though.
> 
> Do you remember what worked last time around with your LO? She looks adorable, btw.
> 
> Thank you - she was only a year old there :kiss: 3 next week eeeeep
> 
> I fell pregnant first month of actively TTC last time (3 months off long term pill) ad was drinking alcohol normally (in fact half bottle of Rioja the night before BFP). It was the first month of using OPKs and that's all - just pin pointing my fertile window.
> 
> I must add I am 41 (42 in May) and was 38 when I conceived her - so a big difference I am sure in number of available eggs. Have had a couple of blood tests and temp seems to indicate ovulation but......Click to expand...

Your not out yet, try not to get too down. I had pink or brown discharge everyday till I was 14 weeks with my son. Your not out till she comes full flow!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks - you know when you sort of just know...I have a pre AF type feeling in my belly.

x


----------



## ttcin2012

Emmy - yeay, cycle buddies! Have you started testing? (Sorry, this thread is on fire so I just cant keep track)

Mitch - hope you have a bfp present for your LO next week... Dont give up, hon! Btw, my mom had me when she was 41 and I too, am the second child in the family :)

Anyone has an answer for my EWCM question? For those who dont want to scroll back - I had EWCM (lots, actually) today - 9 dpo. I didnt have it even during O. Anyone got this during the tww? I am confused coz Dr. Google doesnt seem to have a straight answer :(


----------



## MrsA2014

ttcin2012 said:


> Emmy - yeay, cycle buddies! Have you started testing? (Sorry, this thread is on fire so I just cant keep track)
> 
> Mitch - hope you have a bfp present for your LO next week... Dont give up, hon! Btw, my mom had me when she was 41 and I too, am the second child in the family :)
> 
> Anyone has an answer for my EWCM question? For those who dont want to scroll back - I had EWCM (lots, actually) today - 9 dpo. I didnt have it even during O. Anyone got this during the tww? I am confused coz Dr. Google doesnt seem to have a straight answer :(

I've had some EWCM but not a massive amount!


----------



## blinker86

10DPO today, and I'm just now starting to get antsy about POAS. I still feel like I haven't really had many symptoms at all. I've been gassy and a little bloated with upset stomach the last couple days, but I feel like that could easily be related to something I ate. Still trying to hold out until the 12th to test. I think that if we're unsuccessful this cycle, I may start temping next.


----------



## sierraecho89

ttcin2012 - I'm 8 dpo... so I'm close! You'll get to test a day sooner, eh? =)

Mitch - My mom had me when she was 42--it could still happen easily! Additionally, my best friend texted me, telling me she felt like AF was coming on, a little bit of dark brown discharge, etc... and then it turned out she was totally pregnant. She just had her baby last week. No giving up yet! 

I woke up positively EXHAUSTED this morning. Raising my coffee cup to my mouth was a herculean effort. Could it be baby?! Or could it be the six hours of sleep after a jam-packed day (teaching + two meetings after school + teaching thirteen year olds singing lessons + going to a rally to support teacher's union + rehearsal until ten thirty p.m.)? Couldn't be daylight savings! ...Anyway... Growl. I might cave and test early...


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks everyone....I don't feel so old but obviously the eggs don't lie :winkwink::haha:

Love reading everyone's symptoms ....with the AF type twinges I am not inclined to spot anymore. this morning's bfn didn't even have a sniff of a line...but only 10dpo and maybe the bit of pink and twinges are bean getting settled in. I can but hope x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

lutz720 said:


> Can I join you guys?? First I want to congratulate the ladies on their BFP! Am 9dpo today .will test 10dpo that will be on Wednesday .symptoms so far is mild cramps with tingling nipples. Not so much symptoms to be honest .my tummy feels sore a little bit achy.thats all! Baby dust to you all!

Welcome to the Collective! *Tosses Baby Dust back at you.*


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

MrsA2014 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tested again this morning, couldn't bare to wait any longer, I'm pretty sure I can see a very faint line on both of the tests this morning, not so sure if the picture is good enough for you ladies to see?

I See faint Lines!!!! Test in again in another couple days, but Congrats!!!! I'm moving your name!


----------



## sierraecho89

Mitch, you're only 10 DPO? Yeah, that sounds EXACTLY like my friend's implantation bleeding... just a thought! =)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

bananaz88 said:


> Is it too late to join?
> 
> This is my first time TTC. Congrats to those who already got their BFP!
> 
> So...I ovulated Mar. 3rd.
> Can't figure out if my symptoms are in my head, but I swear I've already developed the "super smell". Gagged over a tiny bit of crusted milk left in a cup lol
> 
> No tender breasts. No cramps except on O day (which felt more heightened than usual). Mild nausea. REALLY tired the last 3-4 days. I've taken a nap the last 2 days, and that's not normal for me.
> 
> Are these symptoms promising?
> 
> -Shanna

Welcome to the Collective!!! *Tosses baby dust at you*


----------



## baby09

I heard ewcm in tww is a preggo symptom x


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks everyone....I don't feel so old but obviously the eggs don't lie :winkwink::haha:

Love reading everyone's symptoms ....with the AF type twinges I am not inclined to spot anymore. this morning's bfn didn't even have a sniff of a line...but only 10dpo and maybe the bit of pink and twinges are bean getting settled in. I can but hope x


----------



## ttcin2012

baby09 said:


> I heard ewcm in tww is a preggo symptom x

I can only hope!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

mitchnorm said:


> Thanks everyone....I don't feel so old but obviously the eggs don't lie :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Love reading everyone's symptoms ....with the AF type twinges I am not inclined to spot anymore. this morning's bfn didn't even have a sniff of a line...but only 10dpo and maybe the bit of pink and twinges are bean getting settled in. I can but hope x

Don't give up until that witch cackles loud and proud Sweets! :hugs:


----------



## ttcin2012

mitchnorm said:


> Thanks everyone....I don't feel so old but obviously the eggs don't lie :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Love reading everyone's symptoms ....with the AF type twinges I am not inclined to spot anymore. this morning's bfn didn't even have a sniff of a line...but only 10dpo and maybe the bit of pink and twinges are bean getting settled in. I can but hope x

I am not giving up on you. Twinges + pink spotting = You know what! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

ttcin2012 said:


> Emmy - yeay, cycle buddies! Have you started testing? (Sorry, this thread is on fire so I just cant keep track)
> 
> Mitch - hope you have a bfp present for your LO next week... Dont give up, hon! Btw, my mom had me when she was 41 and I too, am the second child in the family :)
> 
> Anyone has an answer for my EWCM question? For those who dont want to scroll back - I had EWCM (lots, actually) today - 9 dpo. I didnt have it even during O. Anyone got this during the tww? I am confused coz Dr. Google doesnt seem to have a straight answer :(

I am sure I read somewhere that increased cm after O is due to an increase in estrogen and then progesterone, and it is common to have it about a week after ovulation. Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

ttcin2012 said:


> Emmy - yeay, cycle buddies! Have you started testing? (Sorry, this thread is on fire so I just cant keep track)
> 
> Mitch - hope you have a bfp present for your LO next week... Dont give up, hon! Btw, my mom had me when she was 41 and I too, am the second child in the family :)
> 
> Anyone has an answer for my EWCM question? For those who dont want to scroll back - I had EWCM (lots, actually) today - 9 dpo. I didnt have it even during O. Anyone got this during the tww? I am confused coz Dr. Google doesnt seem to have a straight answer :(

Yeah I started testing from 7dpo. I am an absolute poas addict and my own worst enemy!! I thought I saw a grey line yesterday, defo not pink! But then today it was a bfn. I am off to buy some frers cus I just can't stop myself!!!! Fertility friend says AF is due tomorrow, but based on ovulation it's due Sunday. Mother's Day!! lol


----------



## MrsA2014

So all day I've still been doubting the tests from this morning just got in and took a frer I'm now convinced and very excited!


----------



## MrsA2014

For some reason I can't upload the picture but ill try again a bit later.... Sending lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

MrsA2014 said:


> So all day I've still been doubting the tests from this morning just got in and took a frer I'm now convinced and very excited!

Congrats!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## ttcin2012

MrsA2014 said:


> So all day I've still been doubting the tests from this morning just got in and took a frer I'm now convinced and very excited!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Congrats mrs a!!!!


----------



## MrsA2014

Thank you ladies!


----------



## catmummyof4

hm days po did u say u r? x


----------



## DanteRoman

9dpo still bfn! AF is due Sunday so gonna test every day until then! Xx


----------



## NextMinute

Set in stone now MrsA.
To all the gals who have achieved BFP have a h&h 9months.

*Throws baby dust around* hopefully the luck spreads on this thread!

This morning I had a bit of yellowy lotion cm and bbs have settled to a constant dull ache which only hurts when I touch them or when I run around. Can't wait til the weekend comes around so I can test!


----------



## MrsA2014

I'm 11 dpo today :)


----------



## catmummyof4

How exciting lmao x


----------



## angelbaby33

MrsA2014 said:


> angelbaby33 said:
> 
> 
> congratulations - those are two BFPS for sure!
> 
> Oh my god angelbaby do you think so?! I thought it was maybe just me seeing things!Click to expand...



Yes definitely! Sorry I'm on a time difference, asleep when everyone else is awake!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Okay Ladies, this is going to sound weird, or maybe not. I seem to be leaking? From my BB's that is, and only a little bit. I erm, I noticed a little teeny damp spot on my shirt over my right BB, and brushed it off(I thought my lip grew it's customery hole and I split something when taking a sip) But then I decided to change from a bra into a sports shirt, and when I took it off I may have caressed my bb's.... We all do it. The point is a couple drops of liquid beaded up on my nip, Naturally I was shocked and a little curious so I played with it some more and got more. Then I played with the other one and got a couple drops... This is so weird and it's freaking me out a little bit.

I have never carried a preg to term, all of them have ended in little angels, so leaky breast aren't something I've really dealt with. My sister gets them all the time, but she's had two live births (I love my nephews). I'm going to see if I can schedule an appointment with my doc soon because this isn't normal. That being said I am not going to POAS yet. I promised myself I'd wait until my expected AF to prevent getting down over BFN's... But I will admit that's getting harder to do. -.-


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*10DPO Log Entry*: I'm tired today, BB's don't feel bruised at all, No Pre AF Cramping, Little bouts of Nausea, Heartburn, Nips are leaking?


----------



## Berri

Hi Dragon must say I have never experienced that (that I noticed) so I have no idea what it is a symptom of. For your sake I hope it's a sign of a sticky bean :D

I'm now 11dpo and feeling a tad queasy this morning (probably more related to lack of sleep/breakfast than pregnancy because with my boys I had "morning sickness" at night). Also my teeth are sore... odd!

While at work yesterday a whopper of a pimple decided to set up camp on my chin! It's really sore and not even one I can pop :( (as someone who doesn't get pimples I looove to pop them... ha ha so much deranged fun :D ).

Congrats MrsA.... hopefully the rest of us start following suit soon.

:dust:


----------



## mitchnorm

Big old spot right on my chin here too Berri.....Sucks!!!


----------



## Berri

mitchnorm said:


> Big old spot right on my chin here too Berri.....Sucks!!!

It really does. If it's a big red beacon signalling the imminent arrival of a BFP, I'll deal :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Berri said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Big old spot right on my chin here too Berri.....Sucks!!!
> 
> It really does. If it's a big red beacon signalling the imminent arrival of a BFP, I'll deal :DClick to expand...

And cover up covers up sod all :cry:

I usually get just one before AF which I think means shes on her way :cry:


----------



## sierraecho89

Huh. That is odd if it's doing it by itself. TMI, but mine have always find something like that IF I squeeze a nip. I ran it by my doctor as a teenager and she said that's fairly common for pot smokers, which thoroughly insulted me because I never touched the stuff. Most recently, though, my doctor said that's just fluid in the ducts, fairly normal.

If it's just expressing itself on its own, though... That could be hormonal! :) I'm sorry you've experienced so many losses. That must be tough.

You all are bad influences on me. Went out and bought cheap tests.. Found a website that showed how many false negatives there are compared to positive tests day by day, and it's about fifty percent. That's worth a dollar, right? Lol


----------



## trea0025

I wouldn't focus too much on symptoms; with my first, my symptoms were EXACTLY what I always get right before my period - bloating and big sore boobs. I never would have guessed I was pregnant.


----------



## Berri

trea0025 said:


> I wouldn't focus too much on symptoms; with my first, my symptoms were EXACTLY what I always get right before my period - bloating and big sore boobs. I never would have guessed I was pregnant.

I know, so much easier not to worry about symptoms. With DS1 I actually only took a test because I knew the dr would ask me - I'd booked an appointment because I'd missed my period and thought my PCOS was acting up - not in a million years did I think I was pregnant! 

I'm trying not to symptom spot but the spots are after me :winkwink: 

Only a few more days til i'm out of my misery!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I guess that I'm examining myself and the symptoms I'm experiencing more closely because I'm not in my usual Pre-AF agony. I normally cramp like no ones business by now, that's been AF's MO since she started visiting me when I was 13. After last cycle's weirdness aka AF showing up a week early and heavy bleeding one day spotting two, I'm leery. I know my blood test was neg 3 days after the end of the bleeding, my DH had his coworker run it in the lab because of our previous M/C's.

IDK I'm just being paranoid I know.


----------



## ttcin2012

Dragon_chaser - sweetie I dont know what leaky BBs mean in the tww but dont you think it may be good for you to test early? Just in case you are preggo, it may be good to know that early, given your past losses. 
Sorry about your losses. I have had two since ttc and no baby yet.

I too am 10 dpo today (Wednesday). Will be testing this Sunday (14 dpo). AF is not due till Tuesday.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Dragon_chaser - sweetie I dont know what leaky BBs mean in the tww but dont you think it may be good for you to test early? Just in case you are preggo, it may be good to know that early, given your past losses.
> Sorry about your losses. I have had two since ttc and no baby yet.
> 
> I too am 10 dpo today (Wednesday). Will be testing this Sunday (14 dpo). AF is not due till Tuesday.

Thank you for your response. As for testing early... I might. My original goal was to beat the POAS syndrome I've indulged the last couple cycles. So I planned to wait until my AF is expected to test AKA this Sunday. I freely admit I get obsessive about testing and BFN's get to me. 

Funny how the month I plan and stick to my guns is the month I want to test more then ever because of leaking BB's, but then again I kind of want to wait. It's easy to think this might be my month to get a sticky bean because of what my body is doing, but I'm afraid that I'm just fooling myself. AKA I'm terrified of getting a BFN and then having to find out why my BB's are leaking via Doctors poking and prodding.

Baby dust to ALL!!!
:dust:


----------



## cgr2kbk0

First time on here! so hello everybody! I'm currently 5dpo and feeling weird! maybe that's a good sign ;) with my first two pregnancies I felt the same way, but only time will tell. this tww is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

cgr2kbk0 said:


> First time on here! so hello everybody! I'm currently 5dpo and feeling weird! maybe that's a good sign ;) with my first two pregnancies I felt the same way, but only time will tell. this tww is going to drive me crazy!

Welcome to the Collective! Feel free to rant, symptom spot, as Questions etc. We're here to help and give support to each other during this wait in limbo!

Baby Dust to You!!!
:dust:


----------



## DanteRoman

10dpo today bfn again! Think I'm out this month!


----------



## xxemmyxx

10dpo for me too, bfn and I think I'm out too. I feel like all my symptoms have gone. I have stopped cramping. Although I did fall asleep at 8 last night and my nipples are really sensitive but that could be AF coming.


----------



## ttcin2012

Dragon - I agree... its crazy how our bodies trick us all the time... But may be leaky bbs are indeed a sign. I am hopeful for you. So we both are testing on the same day, yeay! Except that my AF is not due until Tuesday. I am still testing on Sunday though.

Cgr - welcome! what are your symptoms? Would love to hear ...

Dante - 10 dpo is far too early to give up. Did you check out that other thread here where this lady started testing on 7 dpo. Nothing till 12 dpo and super faint line on 13 dpo! So please don't give up hope.

AFM - 10 dpo today (Wednesday). The ewcm that I had yesterday is gone and is just sticky now (ew). But I had mild tingling in my bbs early this morning. I never, ever get anything in my bbs and I am always so jealous of girls who do. So I am a bit excited but also super nervous to test Sunday. I don't want to see a BFN again...


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*11DPO Log Entry*: Insomnia, CM is watery, leaving me with a constant wet feeling, Headache (Which may contribute to not being able to sleep), Hot feeling (which def. doesn't help getting to sleep). Dizzy Spell when I went to stand.


----------



## mitchnorm

11 DPO and BFN here - not even that sniff of a line :wacko: I think I am out though....no cramping but feel like AF is just round the corner. Apparently due tomorrow based on my usual 29 day cycle but it upped to 33 days last month so it could be any time between tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## mitchnorm

ttcin2012 said:


> AFM - 10 dpo today (Wednesday). The ewcm that I had yesterday is gone and is just sticky now (ew). But I had mild tingling in my bbs early this morning. I never, ever get anything in my bbs and I am always so jealous of girls who do. So I am a bit excited but also super nervous to test Sunday. I don't want to see a BFN again...

I think I am going to try and stick it out til Sunday but I am pretty certain AF will rear her ugly head before then. Temping chart is looking OK though - no dips below coverline and a triphasic dip


----------



## DanteRoman

Thanks ttc Very creamy cm today, Ovia app says if this continues it could be a sign I conceived this cycle. Yeah I did see that thread I'm going to test every day until then. I am exhausted too but that might be because I was at the hospital with my son for 5 hours Saturday night <3 xx


----------



## TexMel

11dpo. Slight cramping and very sore lower back this morning. BBs feel huge, but no soreness, maybe increased sensation in the nipples.

Here's my test. Am I just imagining things or is there a very very faint line? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think I can see something! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you x


----------



## DanteRoman

I can Definatley see something!! Congrats xx


----------



## ttcin2012

Tex - I can see something and its pink ! Can you hold for a few hours and test again? Ahh, so exciting! I have a sore back too! I so, so hope I get a bfp this cycle. I am DONE with bfn-s. Cant handle them any more.

Dante - Oh no, hope your son is okay? Yeay for the creamy CM !

Emmy - Hold on, hold on - 10 dpo is too early to give up! 

Btw, those of you who have had kids before, when did you get your BFPs then?


----------



## TexMel

Thanks guys! I will try to remember to hold at work so I can test again tonight! It's going to be a very long 12 hr shift, though!


----------



## baby09

Good symptoms dragon!
Emmy I hope you get your bfp!
Baby dust everyone x


----------



## trea0025

ttcin2012 said:


> Tex - I can see something and its pink ! Can you hold for a few hours and test again? Ahh, so exciting! I have a sore back too! I so, so hope I get a bfp this cycle. I am DONE with bfn-s. Cant handle them any more.
> 
> Dante - Oh no, hope your son is okay? Yeay for the creamy CM !
> 
> Emmy - Hold on, hold on - 10 dpo is too early to give up!
> 
> Btw, those of you who have had kids before, when did you get your BFPs then?

I think I was about 10 DPO


----------



## DanteRoman

My first was unexpected, my 2nd was after AF ( mainly because I wasn't part of this site then) lol and my 3rd I was about 13-14dpo. Yes this is baby number 4!! He had to have his eyes irrigated thanks to headlice treatment! Thank you soo much for asking! Xx


----------



## cgr2kbk0

1dpo-nothing
2dpo-nothing
3dpo-nothing
4dpo-cramping, creamy cm, cp: high, firm, closed and my legs felt hot all day? it was weird.
5dpo-cramping, wet cm, dizziness, back is sort of hurting, and then a weird pressure near the opening of my vagina(sorry tmi)
6dpo-constant dull cramping, cp:high, soft, and wet, peeing a little more, gassy, wet cm and I feel weird. 
anyone else have these and get a BFP?


----------



## NextMinute

Omg I have the worst hunger pains, woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep through it and now that's why I'm on here 4:30am! Eating a banana but it doesn't seem to be doing much...


----------



## NextMinute

Mel - I definitely see a line there FX


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TexMel said:


> 11dpo. Slight cramping and very sore lower back this morning. BBs feel huge, but no soreness, maybe increased sensation in the nipples.
> 
> Here's my test. Am I just imagining things or is there a very very faint line? :shrug:

I think I see a very, very faint line! Tentative congrats! I hope it darkens Sweetheart!


----------



## xxemmyxx

ttcin2012 said:


> Tex - I can see something and its pink ! Can you hold for a few hours and test again? Ahh, so exciting! I have a sore back too! I so, so hope I get a bfp this cycle. I am DONE with bfn-s. Cant handle them any more.
> 
> Dante - Oh no, hope your son is okay? Yeay for the creamy CM !
> 
> Emmy - Hold on, hold on - 10 dpo is too early to give up!
> 
> Btw, those of you who have had kids before, when did you get your BFPs then?

I know there is at least 4 days till AF I really shouldn't let the bfns get to me! 

Typically the 2 cycles I conceived (1 mc and my son) I wasn't paying attention to my cycles and had given up. So I tested when my period didn't come, so on cd30 roughly 14dpo. The mc bfp was blaring and as dark as the control. With my son the bfp was a real squinter at 14dpo and took a few days to get darker xx


----------



## Ooh_lala

11 dpo BFN...

No symptoms.


----------



## sierraecho89

I tested 9 dpo! And... BFN! xD No way, right?

Man, it is kind of disappointing to see that lack of line, though. Why did I do that to me? xD

Yeah, I'm feeling like I'm not this month. No symptoms, nada. Oh well. I should adopt a parrot to occupy myself.


----------



## DanteRoman

sierraecho89 said:


> I tested 9 dpo! And... BFN! xD No way, right?
> 
> Man, it is kind of disappointing to see that lack of line, though. Why did I do that to me? xD
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling like I'm not this month. No symptoms, nada. Oh well. I should adopt a parrot to occupy myself.


Tell me about it ! I convince myself I am take a test to get a BFN and then I'm upset. I'm also feeling out this month although it's still really early. I've see so many bfns through testing too early it gets you down. Someone needs to take my Ic off me! Xx


----------



## bananaz88

Seems like quite a few are testing on Sunday :) I'm planning to test this day as well at 12dpo. Is this long enough after ovulation to test?


----------



## sierraecho89

Bananaz, yeah, I just read on a website that's the average day women start getting their first positives... I ALSO read that 9.1 is the # of days that the average woman gets her first false negative, lol. xD We just can't wait, can we?

Dante, I am so with you. Should we hold off until a certain day, like Sunday (as was suggested)? We can make a no-early-testing pact... xD


----------



## bananaz88

Sierra- Interesting! Hcg must shoot up drastically between days 9 & 10...anyway I'll def be back here Sunday to check everyone's results!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm 10dpo and been testing bfn since 7dpo and now this evening I had pink on the tissue when I wiped :cry: I think AF is coming early. I'm really worried as 10 days isn't really a long enough luteal phase is it??

I have never had implantation spotting before so I doubt it's that. I will update if it's AF tomorrow x


----------



## Berri

You're not out yet Emmy. I know the bfps on this thread have been around 10dpo but implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 days after ovulation/fertilization. 

Hope it was imp. bleed x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Berri, I just feel like this is AF. Although I did get a lot of spotting in the first trimester with my son so I suppose it wouldn't be crazy to think this is IB. But I just have that feeling I'm out. I am so worried I have a luteal phase defect. This is the first cycle I used opk's and actually got a positive so I was all excited so for AF to come early is a real bummer! I will update tomorrow if it's AF in full flow x


----------



## catmummyof4

Tip i used morrisons and tesco tests th sensitivity is 15mlu and thyr both pink lines.. morrisons i gt my first super faint bfp at 7dpo xx baby dust!!

Tex i c a line fingers xd hunny!!!!


----------



## Eva19882014

Hi all, I am cd 33 and 11dpo , please would you please see my opk and tell me if that is positive or negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ambernwxo

9 dpo and veryyy impatient.. 
I'm trying really hard not to label everything little thing happening with my body as a pregnancy sign. It's so disappointing to feel different symptoms that COULD be linked to pregnancy and get your hopes up only to get a slap in the face with a BFN or AF.. 

I'll be taking my first HPT in the morning (10 dpo) - I'm pretty sure I've seen some of you ladies say you were going to start testing tomorrow too.. Good luck to everyone who's with me, and everyone else approaching their testing day!! Hopefully more ladies will be added to the BFP list :)


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello ! 11 dpo and another morning of having successfully avoided a HPT. 

Sierra, bananaz - If you're game for a pact of no testing before a certain date, then am in! As of now, I plan to test on 14 dpo (Sunday) so I can stop the progesterone that I am taking. 

Emmy- hmm the spotting at 10 dpo is indeed interesting. How long is ur LP usually? Don't worry about LPD... I am sure this time around it's going to be more like 9-ish months! LOL

Eva - the first two ones seem positive to me but not the later ones. Are u taking OPKs in the TWW as HPTs? Gee, I do that too! I have been getting near positive OPKs yesterday and this morning. 

Ambern - good luck, girl!

Good luck to everyone testing... Who else is testing only on Sunday?


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012: I am! or I'm trying to wait till then, lol. Somehow I was CONVINCED tomorrow was Friday a couple minutes ago though. DH Laughed at me, but then again since I showed him the leaking BB's he's been in an odd mood. ^.^. Eh it got me a dance in the bed though he was tired before lol... he likes the weirdness a lot apparently.:blush:


----------



## amyamyamy

Dragon_Chaser said:


> ttcin2012: I am! or I'm trying to wait till then, lol. Somehow I was CONVINCED tomorrow was Friday a couple minutes ago though. DH Laughed at me, but then again since I showed him the leaking BB's he's been in an odd mood. ^.^. Eh it got me a dance in the bed though he was tired before lol... he likes the weirdness a lot apparently.:blush:

bahaha!! sounds like my DH - whatever gets you a BD :happydance:

I haven't checked this thread in a day and so many BFPs! Hoping more of us can join you ladies soon. For me - 11 dpo and POAS obsessed. Still BFN. It's not over yet though I'm feeling a little out.


----------



## ttcin2012

Dragon_Chaser said:


> ttcin2012: I am! or I'm trying to wait till then, lol. Somehow I was CONVINCED tomorrow was Friday a couple minutes ago though. DH Laughed at me, but then again since I showed him the leaking BB's he's been in an odd mood. ^.^. Eh it got me a dance in the bed though he was tired before lol... he likes the weirdness a lot apparently.:blush:

LOL ... Now, I want leaky BBs! 
So glad to have a buddy - lets stay away from HPTs till the 'T'-Date ! I keep swinging between oh-so-hopeful and nope-not-happening every few hours. And I am symptom spotting like crazy though I am usually patient and never symptom spot. 



amyamyamy said:


> bahaha!! sounds like my DH - whatever gets you a BD :happydance:
> 
> I haven't checked this thread in a day and so many BFPs! Hoping more of us can join you ladies soon. For me - 11 dpo and POAS obsessed. Still BFN. It's not over yet though I'm feeling a little out.

Me too 11 dpo today. I am peeing on OPKs (just to satisfy the craving!) and got near positives last night and this morning. I know OPKs cant be used as HPTs blah blah but I JUST HAD TO pee on something !


----------



## Berri

Eva19882014 said:


> Hi all, I am cd 33 and 11dpo , please would you please see my opk and tell me if that is positive or negative

Is say the first 2 look positive but I'm no expert!!


----------



## catmummyof4

ttcin2012 said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> ttcin2012: I am! or I'm trying to wait till then, lol. Somehow I was CONVINCED tomorrow was Friday a couple minutes ago though. DH Laughed at me, but then again since I showed him the leaking BB's he's been in an odd mood. ^.^. Eh it got me a dance in the bed though he was tired before lol... he likes the weirdness a lot apparently.:blush:
> 
> LOL ... Now, I want leaky BBs!
> So glad to have a buddy - lets stay away from HPTs till the 'T'-Date ! I keep swinging between oh-so-hopeful and nope-not-happening every few hours. And I am symptom spotting like crazy though I am usually patient and never symptom spot.
> 
> 
> 
> amyamyamy said:
> 
> 
> bahaha!! sounds like my DH - whatever gets you a BD :happydance:
> 
> I haven't checked this thread in a day and so many BFPs! Hoping more of us can join you ladies soon. For me - 11 dpo and POAS obsessed. Still BFN. It's not over yet though I'm feeling a little out.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too 11 dpo today. I am peeing on OPKs (just to satisfy the craving!) and got near positives last night and this morning. I know OPKs cant be used as HPTs blah blah but I JUST HAD TO pee on something !Click to expand...

That last bit really made me giggle!!


----------



## mitchnorm

12 dpo and massive dip in temperature below coverline indicates the AF is definitely ckming. Trying some herbal recommendations next month x x


----------



## DanteRoman

I tested this morning again and got another bfn! 11dpo and not even a squint of a line! I didn't catch up on this thread until after! Surely I should have a very faint line on an Ic by now! 10muil.

Feeling so fed up today :(


----------



## sierraecho89

Argh, I didn't see others actually joined the pact! Okay, no more testing until Sunday.. Unless maybe you see something? Lol


So I'm about ninety percent sure that I'm seeing things on this test because, you know, I want to... But whatever. When my phone screen is brighter, I see something. When it's dim, I don't. Thought I'd run it by you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150312_063009.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TexMel

Sorry ladies, I'm too addicted to POAS to join the pact! I am not going to test tomorrow bc I'm superstitious and weird, but can't bring myself to test on Friday the 13th. 

So, here's my test from today, unedited. Please tell me what you think!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sierraecho89

Tex, I see two bold lines and two faint ones in between the bold ones. I haven't used those tests, so I'm not sure what that means. :)

The more I look at mine, the sillier I feel. Ha. I'm just crazy.


----------



## blinker86

12DPO, and a BFN with a FRER. More bummed than I thought I'd be. I had gone back and forth with myself over if I was going to go ahead and test as planned or just wait a bit longer, and now I'm wishing I had waited.


----------



## blinker86

And now I feel really stupid after going to the bathroom a second time and seeing that AF is here...Ugh!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Not sure if this is AF or not, went to the bathroom because I felt wet and wiped and there was a good amount of dark reddish brown almost burgundy copper blood. Nothing heavy, just when I wipe its there.

12 dpo.


----------



## bananaz88

ttcin2012- im in for sunday :)


----------



## ttcin2012

Mitch - She is not here, till she is actually here. 

Dante - But I just read (actually re-read lol) another thread here where this girl didnt get her bfp till 13dpo (all bfns till then)! I wouldnt give up yet. Do you have any symptoms?

Sierra - Welcome to the Sunday pact but going by your post, I doubt if you will last without testing again till then! Lmao ... Honestly, cant see anything in the tweaked pic ... but have you posted the original pic? Any symptoms?

Tex - You have a lovely bfp, you dont have to test anymore! (But hey please do, coz its so much fun seeing BFPs!!)

Blinker - sorry about AF, but hey, here's to a new cycle !

Ooh lala - You know what that sounds like, right? :winkwink:

Bananaz - welcome to the Sunday pact!

Dragon - missing your daily symptoms-by-dpo update already!


----------



## sierraecho89

ttcin2012 - Yeah, I can't see anything on my bigger computer screen either. xD I'm just ridiculous. I am FINALLY having mild symptoms, but since I just got off BCP, I don't know if they're normal or baby. I'm having mood swings (just went from being THOROUGHLY disgusted by standardized tests to feeling like I loved everyone because two students chose to go sit next to a student who was all by himself today--a little extreme, but not out of the ordinary.) Mild cramping all week. Frequent headaches. Mild constipation.

Oh. And my boobs are lopsided. Also mildly sore (nothing out of the ordinary), but lefty is like... an inch out farther than righty. I have DEFINITELY never been this lopsided. 

But who knows? This could just be what my body does when not on BCP. =(

Bananaz, I'm going to join you--no testing until Sunday, darn it. Also, I'm running out of tests and am too cheap to buy more just yet. xD

Oohlala, could be implantation. Same thing happened to my friend (same color too), 12 dpo! She swore she was starting AF, but... it stopped. Then she tested the day after she was actually due, and.. baby.

Blinker--Major hugs! Wait 'til she comes full force before deciding.. =(


----------



## Ooh_lala

The fact that it's not bright red and heavy I should be hopeful right?!


----------



## sierraecho89

Exactly, Ooh_lala. It IS day twelve... baby COULD be implanting, and it IS early for a period, right? =)


----------



## DanteRoman

ttcin2012 said:


> Dante - But I just read (actually re-read lol) another thread here where this girl didnt get her bfp till 13dpo (all bfns till then)! I wouldnt give up yet. Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Sierra - Welcome to the Sunday pact but going by your post, I doubt if you will last without testing again till then! Lmao ... Honestly, cant see anything in the tweaked pic ... but have you posted the original pic? Any symptoms?

Not really bbs are a bit sore but that could be AF, had to get up in the night for a wee, and cm is still sticky. 
Nothing to really get my hopes up for. You having any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> The fact that it's not bright red and heavy I should be hopeful right?!

 Until she slaps you in the face with her normal witchiness let's assume :ignore: ... and you should pee on a stick Sunday.


----------



## sierraecho89

Here's the original. If I tilt my screen juuuuuuust right I think I see something. xD

I'm delusional. Ha! Thanks for putting up with my nonsense.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Ladies! Just checking in. I am still a little over a week from testing but all of the signs I thought I might be having have faded away. The biggest one being my itchy/sensitive breasts. I think it may have actually been from progesterone post ovulation. I feel fine this morning. Still not giving up hope though. I still have creamy cm. Woke up feeling wet down there, which is odd for me as I am usually very dry from after O til AF. I am only 4-5 DPO, so I still think this could be my month considering we DTD almost every single day this cycle lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

ttcin2012 said:


> Hello ! 11 dpo and another morning of having successfully avoided a HPT.
> 
> Sierra, bananaz - If you're game for a pact of no testing before a certain date, then am in! As of now, I plan to test on 14 dpo (Sunday) so I can stop the progesterone that I am taking.
> 
> Emmy- hmm the spotting at 10 dpo is indeed interesting. How long is ur LP usually? Don't worry about LPD... I am sure this time around it's going to be more like 9-ish months! LOL
> 
> Eva - the first two ones seem positive to me but not the later ones. Are u taking OPKs in the TWW as HPTs? Gee, I do that too! I have been getting near positive OPKs yesterday and this morning.
> 
> Ambern - good luck, girl!
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing... Who else is testing only on Sunday?

I am not sure what my lp is usually as I have never seen a positive opk before, this was my first one this cycle! I have irregular cycles. I have conceived naturally twice before on a regular 30 day cycle and got a bfp at 14dpo. I have been having longer cycles since giving birth, around 34, 36, 37 days. I am so confused!!! Today it's just brown stuff.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooh_lala said:


> Not sure if this is AF or not, went to the bathroom because I felt wet and wiped and there was a good amount of dark reddish brown almost burgundy copper blood. Nothing heavy, just when I wipe its there.
> 
> 12 dpo.

I have exactly the same as this and it's 11dpo. Seriously what the hell??


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*11(10) DPO Log Supplementary*: Headache, Dizzy Spells, Leaky BB's, Fatigue, Heartburn, light cramping, Moody. (I may have convinced myself before bed that everything was in my head and AF was coming- she hasn't shown yet.

*12(11)DPO Log Entry*: Nausea upon waking, Vivid Dreams, Slight Dizzy spell. Some cramping. I would be convinced that maybe AF is coming soon, but I had a temp spike instead of drop this morning. -.- so confused.

*Note: I have been counting the 1st as 1 DPO, though according to the cross hairs on my FF app it's my O. Instead of changing my DPO Log Entry numbers as of this moment I'll put the corrected number in parentheses*


----------



## ambernwxo

Okay ladies I need your help - either I'm going crazy and seeing things or I got my first very faint BFP?!? I'm 10 dpo today and used a Wondfo HPT this morning, and there's an obvious second line to me!! I'm really trying to not get my hopes up just to be let down, but I've never gotten a line like this before, so I need your lovely ladies' opinions.. 
*Both attached are the same pic, just wanted to show an inverted pic along with it.. the top test in each is an old OPK to use as reference for the lines, I had to send it to hubby and wanted to make it easier on him to see, lol. The bottom in each is the HPT, which I'm sure most of you knew that from the handle, hahah.*


----------



## Niksmommy

ambernwxo said:


> Okay ladies I need your help - either I'm going crazy and seeing things or I got my first very faint BFP?!? I'm 10 dpo today and used a Wondfo HPT this morning, and there's an obvious second line to me!! I'm really trying to not get my hopes up just to be let down, but I've never gotten a line like this before, so I need your lovely ladies' opinions..
> *Both attached are the same pic, just wanted to show an inverted pic along with it.. the top test in each is an old OPK to use as reference for the lines, I had to send it to hubby and wanted to make it easier on him to see, lol. The bottom in each is the HPT, which I'm sure most of you knew that from the handle, hahah.*
> 
> View attachment 851479
> 
> 
> View attachment 851481

Def looks like a line to me!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ambernwxo said:


> Okay ladies I need your help - either I'm going crazy and seeing things or I got my first very faint BFP?!? I'm 10 dpo today and used a Wondfo HPT this morning, and there's an obvious second line to me!! I'm really trying to not get my hopes up just to be let down, but I've never gotten a line like this before, so I need your lovely ladies' opinions..
> *Both attached are the same pic, just wanted to show an inverted pic along with it.. the top test in each is an old OPK to use as reference for the lines, I had to send it to hubby and wanted to make it easier on him to see, lol. The bottom in each is the HPT, which I'm sure most of you knew that from the handle, hahah.*
> 
> View attachment 851479
> 
> 
> View attachment 851481

I think I see a Line!!!!!!! :hugs: Test in another couple of days but tentative congrats!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TexMel said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm too addicted to POAS to join the pact! I am not going to test tomorrow bc I'm superstitious and weird, but can't bring myself to test on Friday the 13th.
> 
> So, here's my test from today, unedited. Please tell me what you think!

I see lines too.... but I see more then there are supposed to be 0.0 Let's see what Sat's test brings!!!!


----------



## sierraecho89

Man, I wish my test looked like that, amber. xD WOOOOOOO BFP!


----------



## ttcin2012

Amber - there's definitely a nice pink line there and its pretty obvious to me. Congratulations !


----------



## catmummyof4

Woo thats a DEFFO bfp its darker then mine and iv been confirmed x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ambernwxo said:


> Okay ladies I need your help - either I'm going crazy and seeing things or I got my first very faint BFP?!? I'm 10 dpo today and used a Wondfo HPT this morning, and there's an obvious second line to me!! I'm really trying to not get my hopes up just to be let down, but I've never gotten a line like this before, so I need your lovely ladies' opinions..
> *Both attached are the same pic, just wanted to show an inverted pic along with it.. the top test in each is an old OPK to use as reference for the lines, I had to send it to hubby and wanted to make it easier on him to see, lol. The bottom in each is the HPT, which I'm sure most of you knew that from the handle, hahah.*

I may be jumping the gun, but I moved your name! ^.^


----------



## mitchnorm

Definately bfp congratulations x x x


----------



## bananaz88

Yay for the pact people! 

Don't laugh, but before I did any research I took a test the day after ovulation. This is my first month ttc, so I had no idea how everything works lol. But I WILL hold out until Sunday! I feel like it's going to be a lucky day.

Also I'm feeling pulling sensations in my stomach. I've never paid attention to my body like this before so I'm not sure if it's a credible symptom. Maybe it's just gas? idk lol Kinda wish my boobs would get sore like some of you. I feel like that's the symptom everyone gets before they get their BFP.

Oh and CONGRATS Amber! I def see a line!


----------



## ambernwxo

Thank you everyone!! :dance: I'm trying not to get too overly excited about it just yet because of how faint it is, but I've always heard a line is a line, so YAY! haha. 

I'm definitely going to continue testing to stay on the safe side.. I took another HPT about an hour ago after holding for a while, and sure enough I got another faint pos., about the same as the one I uploaded, maybe a little lighter because of testing in the middle of the day, but I could definitely see it. I just want to see a blaring-no-doubt-about-it BFP and I'll be fine, lol. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies! This is literally the BEST place I have found for the most generous support and understanding in this crazy TTC world. Sending mass amounts of baby dust your way! :hug:


----------



## Berri

Congrats amber. 

Pretty sure this is not my month. No symptoms and bfn 12dpo. Not all that upset actually, had some pretty awesome snuggle time with my 2 babies this morning and feeling pretty lucky already (okay so it was at 4am but they were being so cute!).


----------



## willowtree24

Hello ladies I'm 2 dpo today I think TWW has officially started for me ....ergh. .... lol I've felt sleepy and tonight got slightly sore boobs. I'm testing March 25th


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

willowtree24 said:


> Hello ladies I'm 2 dpo today I think TWW has officially started for me ....ergh. .... lol I've felt sleepy and tonight got slightly sore boobs. I'm testing March 25th

Welcome to the Collective! Feel free to rant, rave, complain etc, because we'll be doing the same!


----------



## TexMel

Amber, I think I see a faint line. I definitely see the opk line and I think I see one on the hpt. Fx it gets darker! Is the opk from today or from 11-12 days ago?


----------



## ambernwxo

TexMel said:


> Amber, I think I see a faint line. I definitely see the opk line and I think I see one on the hpt. Fx it gets darker! Is the opk from today or from 11-12 days ago?

The OPK is from about 3-4 days ago, it was my first cycle using them so I was curious if it would be blank or if I would be one of the girls that will always get a faint line on the OPK's, lol.


----------



## baby09

Congratulations x


----------



## willowtree24

Dragon_Chaser said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm 2 dpo today I think TWW has officially started for me ....ergh. .... lol I've felt sleepy and tonight got slightly sore boobs. I'm testing March 25th
> 
> Welcome to the Collective! Feel free to rant, rave, complain etc, because we'll be doing the same!Click to expand...


Thank you ! Oh well I could do a fair bit of ranting believe me ... haha its no walk in the park this baby making lark. Haha I'm on my 5th cycle trying to concieve #1 how about you


----------



## Ooh_lala

I just don't get this!

This morning I had the gush of burgundy:brown blood. Then from 3-4 I spotted a deep red. And now nothing since and when I wiped there's some pink/brown.

What is going on!


----------



## amyamyamy

Amber - congrats!

oohlala - sounds like implantation to me, but I'm no expert

checking in - 12 dpo still BFN :growlmad:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*12(11) DPO Log Supplementary:* I have a pounding headache and am dead tired currently. BB's still leaking, Moody and all around grumpy. Creamy CM still. 

I'm half convinced that I'm out and I don't know why. I haven't tested yet or anything so it's not from seeing too many BFN's, and It's not from feeling AF coming on because I don't. AF was way early last cycle- CD23 according to FF. Well I'm on CD25 now so I've made it past my last cycle's length and that should make me excited or something. I'm just in a weird mood over all I guess.


----------



## TexMel

Dragon, you can go ahead and change mine to a BFP, too! It is definitely a line and I'm not sure anything else would be causing the sudden nausea I've had all day today! Will test again when I get back from my weekend trip and post when it is a thick solid line. Or maybe a digi by then.


----------



## catmummyof4

Waheey congrats texmel!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TexMel said:


> Dragon, you can go ahead and change mine to a BFP, too! It is definitely a line and I'm not sure anything else would be causing the sudden nausea I've had all day today! Will test again when I get back from my weekend trip and post when it is a thick solid line. Or maybe a digi by then.

Changed!!! ^.^ :hugs:

This is a very lucky thread!!

:dust: to all of the rest of us!


----------



## sierraecho89

Oohlala, you're sounding more and more like my friend with the baby... C'mon implantation bleeding! Fx times a thousand!

Okay. My boobs are sore. This is my first day without a headache in awhile. Also, I'm about fifty percent sure my nips are darker because the aeriolas are essentially PALE PALE flesh color normally and right now they're a subtle shade of pink. They're bigger. Also, there's a patch of skin behind my ear that's essentially an overgrowth of oil cells that had crazy acne when I was a teenager (normally it's just a pink spot) and I am definitely breaking out back there. Also, I've definitely gotten weepy over a bad situation from a few months ago.. Seems kind of random.

Is it too crazy to hope..? Eek!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm out, the witch got me on 11dpo. I am so confused! Anyway I might see some of you in the April 2ww, good luck to everyone else still waiting and a happy healthy 9 months to those with their bfp's xx


----------



## ambernwxo

TexMel said:


> Dragon, you can go ahead and change mine to a BFP, too! It is definitely a line and I'm not sure anything else would be causing the sudden nausea I've had all day today! Will test again when I get back from my weekend trip and post when it is a thick solid line. Or maybe a digi by then.

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Berri

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm out, the witch got me on 11dpo. I am so confused! Anyway I might see some of you in the April 2ww, good luck to everyone else still waiting and a happy healthy 9 months to those with their bfp's xx

Sorry Emmy. Good luck in April. 

Witch not here yet but pretty sure I'll see her before a bfp. 12dpo was negative.


----------



## ttcin2012

Congratulations once more Tex. 

Emmy - sorry AF got you. 

Ooh la la - I am very hopeful for you

Amy - good luck with tomo's test. When is AF due?

Dragon - oh, so you are late already? How long is your LP usually?

Sierra - I like those symptoms! Keep testing. Good luck. 

I am 12 dpo and whatever little symptoms I had have all disappeared. I had some nausea and hip pain but nothing today. Temp also showed a slight dip. Feeling so out.


----------



## willowtree24

Anyone have symptoms at 3dpo I feel tored and having some mild cramps... We shall see. I'm constantly checking this site for answers now ! &#128514;


----------



## amyamyamy

I didn't test this am as I've been in the airport since 3 am!!! Asked hubby to have a test ready for me she. I get home in 12 hours... I'm so bad with PoA lol Af is due tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ambernwxo

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm out, the witch got me on 11dpo. I am so confused! Anyway I might see some of you in the April 2ww, good luck to everyone else still waiting and a happy healthy 9 months to those with their bfp's xx

Aww, I'm sorry she got you emmy! Wishing you better luck in April!! :hugs:


----------



## ambernwxo

Good luck Amy!


----------



## blinker86

I'm a little puzzled. What I thought was AF yesterday perhaps is not. I initially had light pink blood when I wiped and after changing tampons twice yesterday, there was barely anything on either. Wore one overnight just in case, and it was completely clean this morning. I'm not sure what the deal is, but I still feel like I'm probably out since the FRER test was not in my favor. I guess I will just wait and see what happens over the next couple days.

On another note...you guys are on a roll with your BFPs! Congrats again to you all!!


----------



## trea0025

BFN for me this morning :(. That's what I get for testing on Friday the 13th!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

@ttcin2012: My cycle length averages about 27-28 days normally, with O happening CD 13-14, from the months I've tracked. Last cycle was a really wonky one, so I'm not 'late' per say, or at least I don't think so. Today is CD26 for me and my BBT is still elevated well above the coverline, but I'm a little crampy this morning so maybe AF is on her way. -.-


----------



## TexMel

Blinker, sounds like spotting to me. What day are you on? I wouldn't give up hope just yet, a lot of people don't have implantation until 10dpo and then won't get a BFP until 14 or 16 dpo. It's crazy to me how the time lines can vary so greatly. If you don't get a full blown AF in the next day or so, maybe test again Sunday morning.

Thanks again for the congrats, ladies! Sending massive amounts of babydust your way!! Heading off to drive halfway across the country (usa) and then back in the next 96 hours. Wish me luck, hoping nausea stays at bay while I'm on the road! I Plan on taking an FRER when I get back to confirm everything. And I'll probably take some more next week because it just doesn't seem real!


----------



## sierraecho89

Hey, I found a cool calculator that measures HCG levels at certain times after implantation. You can see what happens if it turns out your body is a slow hcg producer, or if your egg implanted late, etc. I used it last night, and yeah, of course I wouldn't have a BFP yesterday--I've been sort of loosely checking my temps in the morning (totally inaccurate since I sleep with my mouth open sometimes), and if I had an ovulation dip when I *think* I did, then I won't get a positive pregnancy test until like Sunday (and that's IF my levels are rising relatively fast.)

So I thought that was interesting. =)

Here's the calculator:
https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php


----------



## blinker86

Tex, I am 13DPO now and still no sign of blood at all today. Usually when AF comes, she comes full force pretty quickly, so this is definitely out of the ordinary for me. I'll definitely retest Sunday if nothing has changed by then.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> Hey, I found a cool calculator that measures HCG levels at certain times after implantation. You can see what happens if it turns out your body is a slow hcg producer, or if your egg implanted late, etc. I used it last night, and yeah, of course I wouldn't have a BFP yesterday--I've been sort of loosely checking my temps in the morning (totally inaccurate since I sleep with my mouth open sometimes), and if I had an ovulation dip when I *think* I did, then I won't get a positive pregnancy test until like Sunday (and that's IF my levels are rising relatively fast.)
> 
> So I thought that was interesting. =)
> 
> Here's the calculator:
> https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php

Very Interesting!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

blinker86 said:


> Tex, I am 13DPO now and still no sign of blood at all today. Usually when AF comes, she comes full force pretty quickly, so this is definitely out of the ordinary for me. I'll definitely retest Sunday if nothing has changed by then.

You'll be in good company Sweets! :thumbup:


----------



## Petal1

Question for all: during ovulation period, how often do you have sex? For me, we had sex three days before, one day before and day after ovulation. How about you?! X


----------



## sierraecho89

We only BD'd twice--once like two days before, and on the actual day. -shrug- As I said earlier, I'm too busy to even breathe really, so that's kind of an accomplishment. xD


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I was a busy bunny this month or so I was told. We BD'd a lot around and during my fertile period.


----------



## sierraecho89

Okay. Every time my symptoms get better/stay the same rather than get worse, it annoys me. Sigh. Is it next week yet? 

I *really* hope that I get some sort of positive/negative on Tuesday (either AF or a positive, please!) right before state standardized testing, or I'm going to dwell on it all. freaking. day. Growl.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry AF got you Emmy :cry:

Congrats texmel!!!!

No symptoms.....no AF.....no bfp so I wait:nope: i think my body's adjusted to a 33 day cycle so due AF now on Sunday I guess. Apart from that pinkness a couple of days ago, I had bit of brown yesterday... today nothing. 

Today I went out and bought soy isoflavones, black cohosh and rholdioa rosea....oh and a bottle of red wine :haha:


----------



## NextMinute

Woah so much has happened in the two days that I haven't come on. Congrats Mel and Amber! Woot Woot!

I felt so terrible in the last two days headachy and a bit nauseous and then I remember in between all these symptom thoughts that it's our Wedding Anniversary on Monday, so I'm going to go out and buy a test today and see if I can give OH a nice surprise


----------



## NextMinute

FX Blinker, It really doesn't sound like AF has got you GL and lots of Fairy dust to you!


----------



## blinker86

Thanks, nextminute! I'm holding on to a little bit of hope still. Let us know how your test turns out and if you end up with a BFP to surprise your OH with. That would definitely be a great anniversary gift!


----------



## ambernwxo

Petal1 said:


> Question for all: during ovulation period, how often do you have sex? For me, we had sex three days before, one day before and day after ovulation. How about you?! X

Wow I really didn't pay attention to how often we BD'd this time! But looking at my calendar it looks like we did every day from CD9 to O Day (CD14) and the three days following.. lol.


----------



## ambernwxo

Good luck NextMinute, sierraecho89, and blinker86! 

mitchnorm, I hope you get some sort of reassurance soon! Being in the wait is so mind boggling when you just want to know what's going on.. Sending positive vibes your way! <3

Update for me (11dpo) - took another HPT this morning and it is definitely darker than it was yesterday.. None of it feels real yet, lol. So I'm sticking around here to give some encouragement to all the lovelies in the thread :flower: I'm nervous about venturing off into the other boards, lol :blush:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ambernwxo said:


> Good luck NextMinute, sierraecho89, and blinker86!
> 
> mitchnorm, I hope you get some sort of reassurance soon! Being in the wait is so mind boggling when you just want to know what's going on.. Sending positive vibes your way! <3
> 
> Update for me (11dpo) - took another HPT this morning and it is definitely darker than it was yesterday.. None of it feels real yet, lol. So I'm sticking around here to give some encouragement to all the lovelies in the thread :flower: I'm nervous about venturing off into the other boards, lol :blush:


Well you already have 4 others who have their :bfp: to accompany you whenever you decide to branch out, and hopefully some more of us will be joining you this cycle too!!! :hugs:


----------



## catmummyof4

ambernwxo said:


> Good luck NextMinute, sierraecho89, and blinker86!
> 
> mitchnorm, I hope you get some sort of reassurance soon! Being in the wait is so mind boggling when you just want to know what's going on.. Sending positive vibes your way! <3
> 
> Update for me (11dpo) - took another HPT this morning and it is definitely darker than it was yesterday.. None of it feels real yet, lol. So I'm sticking around here to give some encouragement to all the lovelies in the thread :flower: I'm nervous about venturing off into the other boards, lol :blush:

Your not alone hun i hav my bfp but stalking this like crazy you never no lol... it feels a bit like fraud using the other boards lmao xxx


----------



## Berri

Exciting times on this thread!! I hope to see a few more bfps over the next few days. 

I had some pink (on tp only) after bm last night. Unusual but this morning (13dpo) feel like AF is all but here. Sore bbs, dull ache lower back and pelvis.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*13(12)DPO Log Entry:* Throbbing pain in my head still, not n migraine level just annoying as hell. Heartburn, Lack of any real appetite, some nausea, Hot flushes, Grumpy, BB's still acting odd. Fatigued 

So AF is officially supposed to be due in 2 days and I don't feel like I normally do before a period. I have periodic light cramping, but normally by now I'm popping Midol because of the cramps. My head is hurting worse then those light cramps do. -.- And I just feel off.


----------



## ambernwxo

Dragon_Chaser - Oh yeah, I'm definitely hoping some more ladies get to join us in the crossing over! Every one of you are so nice and supportive, sometimes I feel like I'm watching the thread anxiously waiting to see updates from everyone just to get excited for them! lol. 
Your symptoms sound exactly how I've been feeling all day yesterday and today.. I never really get headaches ever but today there's just this one little annoying spot on the side of my head that just won't go away! Could be that I used to drink coffee all day long and I'm still in the transition of cutting it out completely.. 

catmummyof3 - I know exactly how you feel! I branched over there a little bit today and read some posts, but then started feeling like I'm cheating or something and had to come back here to see what everyone was up to! Lol.


----------



## baby09

Sorry Emmy was hoping to be bump buddies &#128542;
Congratulations on all bfps x


----------



## NextMinute

I'm Still shaking with excitement hopefully this is what I think it means FX
 



Attached Files:







First Positive.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

NextMinute said:


> I'm Still shaking with excitement hopefully this is what I think it means FX

I see a faint line!!!!! Tentative congrats Sweetie!!!:hugs:

I'm going to go ahead and move your name because that line is def. there!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*Random 13(12)DPO Facts( Because I feel like it)*: I'm bloated, I know this because my pants are tighter then normal. My appetite hasn't been the best the last couple days, but I seem to have found something I like to munch on- Cinnamon Toast Eggos... They were my husbands since they are normally NOT my thing and I just finished off the pack 0.o ooopsies. I officially hate anything that covers my skin- I keep getting too hot. That is all for now.


----------



## blinker86

NextMinute said:


> I'm Still shaking with excitement hopefully this is what I think it means FX

Congrats!! That definitely looks like a BFP to me! :happydance:


----------



## ttcin2012

Congrats Nextminute ! That's a beautiful BFP! What dpo?

Ambern, catmummy - we love you hanging out here so yes please! How are your symptoms these days (or should I say "side effects" now! Lol). 

Sierra, blinker, dragon, Amy, trea, mitchnorm, berri - hang on ladies. Glad that AF had not shown yet!

Petal - this time we BDed Ov day, O-1 and O-3. This is really a lot for DH and me! Lol. I think your bd timing has got you pretty covered !

I am 13 dpo and successfully managed to avoid testing so far. Didn't even pee on OPKs yesterday. 
As for symptoms, a new and much welcome one is that I have become very "regular" the last few days! Tmi, I know. I usually always have some constipation. Don't know if this is a symptom but I am not complaining. Other symptoms like the bit of nausea and the hip pain that I had so far have totally disappeared. So I am not hoping for much when I test tomo.


----------



## NextMinute

Thank you for all the congrats.

TTC I'm actually not too sure when I ovulated but based on my cm I think I'm about 28dpo, but since I actually don't know I go by CD45

TMI! jokes always good to know, I found myself a bit more regular as well but that is usually a sign of AF coming as well. My symptoms come and go and all the symptoms I had this cycle were exactly the same as when AF comes except the headache and slight nauseous but that only came on in the last 2 days. FX for you TTC and all the other ladies still waiting to test.


----------



## ambernwxo

NextMinute said:


> I'm Still shaking with excitement hopefully this is what I think it means FX

YAY! Definitely a BFP in my eyes! :dance: Congratulations girl! 



ttcin2012 said:


> Ambern, catmummy - we love you hanging out here so yes please! How are your symptoms these days (or should I say "side effects" now! Lol).

Awe, thanks! I love watching the thread and seeing all the dreams coming true! I do believe you all are quite the lucky bunch to hang out with during the wait.. It's definitely nice to have such encouraging ladies rooting for you and being there to vent to when things are tough!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Well If this doesn't turn out to be my month, there will be an April Collective!


----------



## TexMel

Ahh congrats, Nextminute!!

Cat mummy, Amber - I started reading some threads in the 1st trimester boards and I just felt like a fraud! I'm totally happy hanging out here for a while to support these lovely ladies still waiting!


----------



## catmummyof4

Lmao wooo another bfp i said to my partner reading everyones symptoms sound like mine.. they totally disapeared before testing idb surprised if most dont get bfp! day before yesterday i was sooo nauseas all day but had loads of energy yesterday...

congrats nextminute!!!!!

Dragonchaser plleeeeeeease test already idput money on u r... lol xx


----------



## ambernwxo

ttcin2012 - Oh no, I completely forgot you asked about "side effects", lol I got lost in telling everyone how great they are :blush: 
Today (as in the 13th, just realized how late it is!) 11dpo - Annoying pressure on the left side of my head, not really pain just kind of 'there' and won't go away.. Super tired, bbs are kinda sore, extremely emotional and moody, slight twinges/pulling feeling in my left ovary mostly when I try and stretch after getting up from laying down.. 
I'm pretty sure some things happening are partly coming from trying to cut out my caffeine intake.. I used to be one of those all day every day coffee drinkers, but have cut down A LOT in the past week, and went completely caffeine free today :D Hopefully the headaches and crankiness will get better to handle soon.. I can't stand myself when I'm too irritable and can actually SEE that I'm being irrational, lol.


----------



## ttcin2012

Ambern - Good job on cutting out caffeine! I too had the muscle-pull like feeling a few days ago but not now. :(

Catmummy - I am just hoping that I am like you coz my symptoms have all disappeared and I am feeling energetic today! Bah. I want to feel all nauseous and tired with sore bbs and twinges down there lol. Who would have thought that I would complain about feeling good?!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I am in for April...AF got me this morning so that's a 31 day cycle. positive is that that gives me a longer LP I guess. 

Anyone tried any natural herbs...thinking of soy isoflavones, black cohosh and rhodolia roses. Recommended by a friend but need to read up on doses and days to take.

Good luck all ladies still in and see the unlucky ones next month. onwards and upwards towards that Christmas baby:happydance:


----------



## ttcin2012

Mitch - sorry the witch caught you. Here's to the next cycle! 
I don't know much about herbs but I do have an unopened bottle of soy isoflavones. I think you take them cd3-7 in increasing doses like 80 mg-80 mg - 160 mg - 160 mg - 240 mg. Not completely sure though. 

I am already stalking the April thread btw.


----------



## DanteRoman

The one on the right I right for about 30 minutes and came back to this it looks pink a little bit. The one on the left I've only just done as a comparison!! I'm 13dpo is this it? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mitchnorm

DanteRoman said:


> The one on the right I right for about 30 minutes and came back to this it looks pink a little bit. The one on the left I've only just done as a comparison!! I'm 13dpo is this it? Xx

I am not sure if I can see much...but I am rubbish at these things. I know you shouldn't really leave for 30 minutes in case of evaps. 

Thanks for the soy iso details...bought some in Tesco today and will take days 3-7 but need to Google doses x x


----------



## blinker86

AF is definitely here today. :growlmad: My birthday is toward the end of next month, so now I'm just hoping that maybe I can score a BFP as a gift to myself.

On another note, I went out and bought a basal thermometer to start temping and have done so the last couple days, but I haven't actually done much reading on the subject yet. Can anyone direct me to a source with good information?


----------



## bananaz88

Congrats nextminute!

All these BFPs make me want to test right now, but I'm trying to hang on til tomorrow!


----------



## mitchnorm

blinker86 said:


> AF is definitely here today. :growlmad: My birthday is toward the end of next month, so now I'm just hoping that maybe I can score a BFP as a gift to myself.
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought a basal thermometer to start temping and have done so the last couple days, but I haven't actually done much reading on the subject yet. Can anyone direct me to a source with good information?

Blinker...get the fertility friend app to track temperature, dates, CM, opks and everything...its good x I only started last month so am a novice


----------



## Berri

Yep AF here today too. Not sure what I'll do next month. Still not sure I want no.3 and pretty sure I don't want a Christmas baby so think I'll give myself a couple of months to decide.

Good luck Mitch and blinker in April and to those who haven't tested yet hope you get your bfps

:)


----------



## blinker86

mitchnorm said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> AF is definitely here today. :growlmad: My birthday is toward the end of next month, so now I'm just hoping that maybe I can score a BFP as a gift to myself.
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought a basal thermometer to start temping and have done so the last couple days, but I haven't actually done much reading on the subject yet. Can anyone direct me to a source with good information?
> 
> Blinker...get the fertility friend app to track temperature, dates, CM, opks and everything...its good x I only started last month so am a noviceClick to expand...

I've been using FF and think it's great, but I just don't know what to look for with my temps as I go along.


----------



## sierraecho89

I've got until Tuesday/Wednesday before AF is late. Anyone else around the same time?

BBS still sore and I woke up with the bitter taste of acid (heartburn flavor, yay) but I just don't *feel* like this is the month, you know? Blah. At least I've held off on testing!


----------



## bananaz88

sierraecho89 said:


> I've got until Tuesday/Wednesday before AF is late. Anyone else around the same time?
> 
> BBS still sore and I woke up with the bitter taste of acid (heartburn flavor, yay) but I just don't *feel* like this is the month, you know? Blah. At least I've held off on testing!

Mine is supposed to start Wed too...I also have been getting an acid taste in the morning. Not like heartburn tho.

I know I should wait for AF to arrive, but I'm gonna test tomorrow @ 12 dpo. Are you holding out or will you test?


----------



## sierraecho89

I suppose I could test... I've got a perfect blue and a first response. I dunno. It'd be nice to know one way or another. :)


----------



## ambernwxo

blinker86 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> AF is definitely here today. :growlmad: My birthday is toward the end of next month, so now I'm just hoping that maybe I can score a BFP as a gift to myself.
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought a basal thermometer to start temping and have done so the last couple days, but I haven't actually done much reading on the subject yet. Can anyone direct me to a source with good information?
> 
> Blinker...get the fertility friend app to track temperature, dates, CM, opks and everything...its good x I only started last month so am a noviceClick to expand...
> 
> I've been using FF and think it's great, but I just don't know what to look for with my temps as I go along.Click to expand...

Fertility friend is my favorite too - If you look on the left side panel on the site, you can compare your chart to others or do a search for charts with specific data, like charts that ended up with pregnancy, anovulatory cycles.. There's also some other things you can click on to give you more information about how to track, what your temps are supposed to look like during certain times.. It's really informational!


----------



## ambernwxo

DanteRoman - I think I see a faint line on the right test, but I would test again in a day or two to put your mind at ease.. I know you're not supposed to look at it after the time limit, but with my positives that I got under the 5 minute mark only got darker as time went on so they were easier to see.. 

Good luck! :hugs:

As for me, I took a First Response digital test today after sleeping for 7 hours, and it came up No.. so at this point I'm confused considering I've gotten 4 positives on wondfo tests and now a negative on digital.. I'll be taking the second one in the pack tomorrow morning and hope for the best.. Kind of discouraging to say the least..


----------



## blinker86

ambernwxo said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> AF is definitely here today. :growlmad: My birthday is toward the end of next month, so now I'm just hoping that maybe I can score a BFP as a gift to myself.
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought a basal thermometer to start temping and have done so the last couple days, but I haven't actually done much reading on the subject yet. Can anyone direct me to a source with good information?
> 
> Blinker...get the fertility friend app to track temperature, dates, CM, opks and everything...its good x I only started last month so am a noviceClick to expand...
> 
> I've been using FF and think it's great, but I just don't know what to look for with my temps as I go along.Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility friend is my favorite too - If you look on the left side panel on the site, you can compare your chart to others or do a search for charts with specific data, like charts that ended up with pregnancy, anovulatory cycles.. There's also some other things you can click on to give you more information about how to track, what your temps are supposed to look like during certain times.. It's really informational!Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! I guess I just haven't poked around enough on there yet.


----------



## catmummyof4

ambernwxo said:


> DanteRoman - I think I see a faint line on the right test, but I would test again in a day or two to put your mind at ease.. I know you're not supposed to look at it after the time limit, but with my positives that I got under the 5 minute mark only got darker as time went on so they were easier to see..
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I took a First Response digital test today after sleeping for 7 hours, and it came up No.. so at this point I'm confused considering I've gotten 4 positives on wondfo tests and now a negative on digital.. I'll be taking the second one in the pack tomorrow morning and hope for the best.. Kind of discouraging to say the least..

Th digi ones arent v sensitive at all go to drs hun get it confirmed i had 2bfps did a digi bfn and then 4 more bfps told dr he laughed and said more then one bfp means yh xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

catmummyof3 said:


> Th digi ones arent v sensitive at all go to drs hun get it confirmed i had 2bfps did a digi bfn and then 4 more bfps told dr he laughed and said more then one bfp means yh xxx

Oh wow, that makes me feel so much better! It was a shock really when it came up negative.. The only reason I took it was to have a YES picture to show to our parents and siblings, so I nonchalantly took it already prepared to see a positive. I mean, what are the chances of getting 4 positive BFP's and not be pregnant, ya know?! DH was pretty disappointed too. I explained to him the sensitivity level difference and I think it calmed him down a bit. If I get another positive on the wondfo in the morning, I'll take the other digital and hope it shows up.. If not, off to the doctor I go, lol.


----------



## sierraecho89

I really want to test tomorrow, but I don't want to see another negative test, Lol. Probably smarter to wait until Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, right?

Sigh...


----------



## ttcin2012

So ladies .... tested today 14 dpo with SMU and BFN. Not even a shadow of a line. So bummed. Waiting for AF to arrive. Will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines. 

Dante - I think I see the line. Tentative congratulations. Test again and update!

Ladies - good luck with the testing!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

First of all I'm sorry for the two ladies AF got today (3-14-15), :hugs: You'll get your BFP's soon. I spent the day at my sisters because my nephew's b-day party and she strong armed me into testing. The* Line* came up immediately- but the control line didn't finish showing- I don't think I peed on it enough. If that wasn't enough I had a major _DUH!!_ Moment. I usually use the Clear Blue that have crosses to denote Positives. This one has a line that shows up in the testing window for Pos- it stays blank for negs..... I saw one line and nothing crossing it and immediately went oh it's a neg and hid it in the trash, my sister immediately dug it out and corrected me.... I feel so embarrassed....


*14(13)DPO Log Entry:* Dizziness, Nausea, Food aversion, BB's still leaking, Lots of Creamy CM- Felt like gushes

That being said the :bfp: doesn't feel real... I half expect to wake up to the :witch: tommorrow- that's when she is due. -.- I don't want to go to sleep now.
 



Attached Files:







0314152008-00.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ttcin2012

Omg Dragon I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations !!!!!

Ps. Edited the line about asking to post the bfp. The pic had not downloaded when I saw the post. Saw it now and it's AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Omg Dragon I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations !!!!!
> 
> Ps. Edited the line about asking to post the bfp. The pic had not downloaded when I saw the post. Saw it now and it's AWESOME !!!!

:hugs: Thank you! It doesn't feel real and I don't know if I can trust it because of that control line not finishing showing up. The DH's response it to get me to his lab tommorrow for a blood test so we can stay on top of trying to make sure this is a sticky bean. I'm testing in the morning again, but I'm so worried right now it isn't funny -.- 

If I can trust this test my HcG levels should be high enough for the blood test right? I know I'm being silly, but I honestly thought I was fooling myself this month. -.- I kept running to the bathroom today because of the copius CM, I thought AF was coming !!!


----------



## ttcin2012

I am sure it's a real bfp. Wish you the best for tomo! Hope it's a lovely high number. When will you get the result? Can't wait to hear back about it! Lol!


----------



## catmummyof4

Dragonchaser yeey as i said id hav put money on that you are u have every symptom going massive congrats. On one my tests the control line was the fainter one but bfp was still there xxx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> I am sure it's a real bfp. Wish you the best for tomo! Hope it's a lovely high number. When will you get the result? Can't wait to hear back about it! Lol!

The joy of being married to a Phleb who works in a hospital is the fact that I'll probably have the result tomorrow night. Last month when I had my wonky AF he drew my blood at home and took it into work within and I knew the results by 6 PM.


----------



## catmummyof4

Oo fingers xd pls keep us updated!! November baby for you too! X


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

catmummyof3 said:


> Dragonchaser yeey as i said id hav put money on that you are u have every symptom going massive congrats. On one my tests the control line was the fainter one but bfp was still there xxx

This feels so freaking unreal. My DH and I have been together for almost eight years, married and not using any sort of protection for one year come May 30th. I'm sorry for my freak out but my previous BFP's have been a private thing only shared with my DH and maybe my sister or mother and they have all ended in angels and I'm scared this one isn't going to stick if it's really there.

I have to admit having gone through this TWW with the lot of you has been... special. You've all seen my daily symptom spotting and for the last couple days complaints. I'm looking forward to being bump buddies with the ladies who got thier BFP's this month and I will be an avid cheerleader for the ones who don't. The lot of you are not getting rid of me lol

:hugs:
&
:dust: to you all!


----------



## ttcin2012

Aww Dragon - yes please ... do hang around to cheer us on, just like catmummy and amber :)

I know its natural to freak out a bit after losses (I have had two myself) but you and your DH seem to be on top of it so I am sure this is going to be a take home baby. FX-ed for fast rising betas ... Take care of yourself ! When is the earliest that you think you can get an ultrasound?


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Aww Dragon - yes please ... do hang around to cheer us on, just like catmummy and amber :)
> 
> I know its natural to freak out a bit after losses (I have had two myself) but you and your DH seem to be on top of it so I am sure this is going to be a take home baby. FX-ed for fast rising betas ... Take care of yourself ! When is the earliest that you think you can get an ultrasound?

It depends on when I can get in to see my Doctor and what she decides on I think, which I will do my best to strong arm in considering our track record with the beans. We're cheating a little bit by getting the blood test done in his lab tomorrow, I know. But on the plus side I'll have papers for my Doc and a strong reason to get in.


----------



## bananaz88

Congratulations dragon!!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Wow this theread is just soo lucky how many more waiting for bfps now!? X


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Dragon....lovely bfp there, really clear ,xx x 

Blinker I found a book called take control of your fertility ace for loads of tips and info on temping


----------



## TexMel

Congrats Dragon!!! So happy to hear your news!!
I completely know what you mean about it being unreal. It hasn't sunk in with me or DH yet, except for the no alcohol on vacation thing being a bit of a bummer.
I went to the bar at the restaurant last night and ordered a "mock tail" so that our Aunts would think I was really drinking.

Can't wait to get home on Monday night and test again to see a big bold line!
I think I'm planning to call my dr tomorrow anyway to set up an appt.

Bring on the BFPs ladies!! I am still rooting for all of you! Can't wait to see everyone's results this morning!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*15(14)DPO:* I woke up and Low and Behold NO AF knocking on my door, but there was a wave of nausea and my body telling me I NEEDED to eat. I didn't immediately, instead I took a Pee on another stick  The result of that Pee is below- it took all of 30 seconds to show up - maybe even less because the line formed as soon as the pee started drifting across it, better yet the control line is dark, proud and filled out It kind of makes me wonder just how many days ago I could have had my BFP if I hadn't decided NOT to TEST until I missed this month lol. I'm going to jump the gun and move my name before the blood tests later today :happydance::bfp:

I'm going to be super tired later though- I was up until 5:30 am because I couldn't sleep after last nights test and I woke up with the urge to pee and feeling Ill because I needed to eat at 9:00 AM :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







0315150921-00.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

:dust:
Baby Dust to All of the Ladies still waiting
Healthy and Happy 9 Months to those of us who got our :bfp:


----------



## blinker86

Congrats, dragon! So happy for you!!

Thanks for the suggestion, mitch. I will have to check that out.


----------



## amyamyamy

Dragon!!! So excited for you!! You deserve it hun, many congrats and hugs! FX this is a sticky bean for you!!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

amyamyamy said:


> Dragon!!! So excited for you!! You deserve it hun, many congrats and hugs! FX this is a sticky bean for you!!!!!

Until I am out of the first Trimester free and clear I don't think I'll stop analyzing every little thing my body does. I want this bean to stick so bad!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats on all the BFPs <3 <3 <3

Tested today at 10 or 12 DPO cycle 27 with a BFN :(


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Congrats on all the BFPs <3 <3 <3
> 
> Tested today at 10 or 12 DPO cycle 27 with a BFN :(

As long as that Witch hasn't cackled you're still in darling. I was 14(13)DPO when I tested last night and 15(14)DPO this morning.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks sooooo much Dragon your giving me hope :) <3 <3 <3


----------



## bananaz88

BFN for me @ 12 dpo

I have this pain in my lower right pelvic area though and its scaring me because i dont know what it is. Its kind of like ovulation pain but a little lower...:/ Anyone experience this before?


----------



## ambernwxo

OMG DRAGON!! I'm so excited for you! :dance:
Congratulations!! <3


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ambernwxo said:


> OMG DRAGON!! I'm so excited for you! :dance:
> Congratulations!! <3

Bump Buddies?!


----------



## ambernwxo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> ambernwxo said:
> 
> 
> OMG DRAGON!! I'm so excited for you! :dance:
> Congratulations!! <3
> 
> Bump Buddies?!Click to expand...

Oh yes, most definitely! :hugs:


----------



## catmummyof4

Cant beliwve theres been 7 of us! X


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

catmummyof3 said:


> Cant beliwve theres been 7 of us! X

This thread is incredibly Lucky!!! I'm expecting to see more BFP's soon ladies!!!

We have had 28 ladies post in this Thread, 7 of us have our BFP's and it's Mid-March, that is 25% of us at the halfway point of this month! Let's bump up those numbers!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

bananaz88 said:


> BFN for me @ 12 dpo
> 
> I have this pain in my lower right pelvic area though and its scaring me because i dont know what it is. Its kind of like ovulation pain but a little lower...:/ Anyone experience this before?

I've had a bit of random pains, but I can't help you that much- sorry Sweets.


----------



## bananaz88

Dragin chaser- No worries

For all the BFPs- This is super random, but most of you should end up with little Sagittarius babies. Which are the best :) I should know. I'm married to one.


----------



## ambernwxo

Alright ladies, so I finally got my positive digital this morning :D


----------



## amyamyamy

CD30 - BFN and no sign of AF... thinking I O'd late or not at all... starting temping. GL to everyone still in the TWW (or three week wait... ugh).


----------



## amyamyamy

Amber - congrats!

Ladies who got BFP - what symptoms ended up being real for you?! Hindsight is always 20/20 right?


----------



## catmummyof4

I had gas stomach cramps and headaches then all went away and then bfp at 7dpo xx


----------



## ambernwxo

amyamyamy said:


> Amber - congrats!
> 
> Ladies who got BFP - what symptoms ended up being real for you?! Hindsight is always 20/20 right?

I've had sort of a dull pulling/pinching feeling on and off in my left ovary since 1dpo.. my boobs were sore and I could see more veins than normal starting around 9dpo.. increased cm.. Other than that I didn't really have any more noticeable symptoms..


----------



## TexMel

I had pinching/dull cramping from 1dpo (really conception) until 7 dpo, with slightly stronger pinches around 5dpo. Then all went away and I almost gave up hope. If it wasn't for a dream I had about getting a BFP, I would have waited several more days to test. My boobies now since my BFP have been a little tingly and are pretty much constantly nipping, but no soreness. They have definitely grown and are heavier already.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Alright, So I just got back from the DH's lab and I'm Definitely Positive in the blood test. Positive enough that I may have to rethink the wonkey AF of last cycle. We did the blood test 3 days after the spotting portion had ended last cycle and my level was at 0 then according to the Tech- that was Feb 24th. So I went on my merry way, temped, did the BD, got my cross hairs and assumed all was well. Only I may have already been preggo since I didn't test after the neg blood test and I'm not a HcG level pro. -.-

Anyways I'm ranting. According to my results* my HcG level is at 673 mIU/ml as of today*. I'm calling my Doctor in the morning to schedule a real appointment. I'd love anyone's knowledge on HcG levels because the tech couldn't explain much to me


----------



## bananaz88

So who all is left in this 2WW besides me?


----------



## bananaz88

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Alright, So I just got back from the DH's lab and I'm Definitely Positive in the blood test. Positive enough that I may have to rethink the wonkey AF of last cycle. We did the blood test 3 days after the spotting portion had ended last cycle and my level was at 0 then according to the Tech- that was Feb 24th. So I went on my merry way, temped, did the BD, got my cross hairs and assumed all was well. Only I may have already been preggo since I didn't test after the neg blood test and I'm not a HcG level pro. -.-
> 
> Anyways I'm ranting. According to my results* my HcG level is at 673 mIU/ml as of today*. I'm calling my Doctor in the morning to schedule a real appointment. I'd love anyone's knowledge on HcG levels because the tech couldn't explain much to me

I'm confused. So does that mean you may have been pregnant since before the cycle started?

And btw Congrats! Really cool that you were able to get a blood test done so quickly!


----------



## Berri

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Alright, So I just got back from the DH's lab and I'm Definitely Positive in the blood test. Positive enough that I may have to rethink the wonkey AF of last cycle. We did the blood test 3 days after the spotting portion had ended last cycle and my level was at 0 then according to the Tech- that was Feb 24th. So I went on my merry way, temped, did the BD, got my cross hairs and assumed all was well. Only I may have already been preggo since I didn't test after the neg blood test and I'm not a HcG level pro. -.-
> 
> Anyways I'm ranting. According to my results* my HcG level is at 673 mIU/ml as of today*. I'm calling my Doctor in the morning to schedule a real appointment. I'd love anyone's knowledge on HcG levels because the tech couldn't explain much to me

HCG is a funny thing - it's not so much the number that matters but that the numbers double in a 48 hour period. And even then it's not necessarily a big predictor because with both my pregnancies (which included bleeding on/around BFP) my HCG levels were very slow rising (and yet have two beautiful boys).

Based on the numbers I could find I'd say you probably did have a period, albeit a wonky one! Remember that they count the 2 weeks prior to ovulation (hence LMP). So, 4-5 weeks would be right for you from memory of this very long thread?

4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml

Stay away from numbers and testing and google - they are NOT your friend! You ARE pregnant and I hope this is your sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

bananaz88 said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> Alright, So I just got back from the DH's lab and I'm Definitely Positive in the blood test. Positive enough that I may have to rethink the wonkey AF of last cycle. We did the blood test 3 days after the spotting portion had ended last cycle and my level was at 0 then according to the Tech- that was Feb 24th. So I went on my merry way, temped, did the BD, got my cross hairs and assumed all was well. Only I may have already been preggo since I didn't test after the neg blood test and I'm not a HcG level pro. -.-
> 
> Anyways I'm ranting. According to my results* my HcG level is at 673 mIU/ml as of today*. I'm calling my Doctor in the morning to schedule a real appointment. I'd love anyone's knowledge on HcG levels because the tech couldn't explain much to me
> 
> I'm confused. So does that mean you may have been pregnant since before the cycle started?
> 
> And btw Congrats! Really cool that you were able to get a blood test done so quickly!Click to expand...

I'll find out when I concieved soon enough I guess.

As for the speed in testing, my DH took me to the hospital lab he works in, had one of his coworkers drawn me and then it was about an hour wait before I got the result... We cheated a little to be honest lol


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Berri said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> Alright, So I just got back from the DH's lab and I'm Definitely Positive in the blood test. Positive enough that I may have to rethink the wonkey AF of last cycle. We did the blood test 3 days after the spotting portion had ended last cycle and my level was at 0 then according to the Tech- that was Feb 24th. So I went on my merry way, temped, did the BD, got my cross hairs and assumed all was well. Only I may have already been preggo since I didn't test after the neg blood test and I'm not a HcG level pro. -.-
> 
> Anyways I'm ranting. According to my results* my HcG level is at 673 mIU/ml as of today*. I'm calling my Doctor in the morning to schedule a real appointment. I'd love anyone's knowledge on HcG levels because the tech couldn't explain much to me
> 
> HCG is a funny thing - it's not so much the number that matters but that the numbers double in a 48 hour period. And even then it's not necessarily a big predictor because with both my pregnancies (which included bleeding on/around BFP) my HCG levels were very slow rising (and yet have two beautiful boys).
> 
> Based on the numbers I could find I'd say you probably did have a period, albeit a wonky one! Remember that they count the 2 weeks prior to ovulation (hence LMP). So, 4-5 weeks would be right for you from memory of this very long thread?
> 
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
> 
> Stay away from numbers and testing and google - they are NOT your friend! You ARE pregnant and I hope this is your sticky bean :happydance:Click to expand...

*Pouts* Google Lead me here in Feb, I'd say it's my friend. Thank you for your response though, and I'm sorry for my mini rant. I wasn't quite expecting those numbers when I took the blood test.... I'll stay away from numbers and hide my remaining intertnet cheapies that I resisted using... but Abandon Google??!? Never lol

Tomorrow will make it 4 weeks from the beginning of the wonky AF I think so it looks about right. My number is just a very pretty one I guess lol


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm so glad for you, Dragon! Bfn today. Le sigh! That's okay, though. Two or three days until AF so we'll see.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> I'm so glad for you, Dragon! Bfn today. Le sigh! That's okay, though. Two or three days until AF so we'll see.

This isn't over for you until the Witch cackles, remember that. And even then it's just going to start all over until one of those wily spermies catch that slippery egg!


----------



## ttcin2012

Dragon - just caught up on your test results ! First of all congratulations .... Secondly, don't worry about the number. Given that hcg ranges are very wide, I don't think you were pregnant before the "cycle". Having said that, the number is very good and it also raises the possibility of twins! Are there twins in your or DH's family? :)


----------



## ttcin2012

Banana - I am still waiting for AF but BFN already on 14 dpo. So I am already on the April thread as well. 

Sierra - how many dpo are you now?


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm thirteen dpo. Sigh. Next month maybe..


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

ttcin2012 said:


> Dragon - just caught up on your test results ! First of all congratulations .... Secondly, don't worry about the number. Given that hcg ranges are very wide, I don't think you were pregnant before the "cycle". Having said that, the number is very good and it also raises the possibility of twins! Are there twins in your or DH's family? :)

Yes on my side and possible on my husbands side- his brother apparently ate his twin inutero. 

TY for your support :hugs: and :dust: to you all!!!

*15(14)DPO Log Supplementary:* I'm either in a shock state or my brain has decided to take a vacation. I've lost my cellphone twice... only it wasn't really lost. It was right where I had set it 20 minutes before. No cramping today, BB's were tender after a long day in my bra and they are still doing their leaking thing. Super sensitive smell, some nausea, heartburn, creamy CM. Areolas are def. darker, Montgomery Tubercles (AKA the little bumps) seem to be more plentiful.


----------



## DanteRoman

I've had another faint bfp today on an Ic gonna buy a frer later AF was due yesterday. Left test for 10 mins this time. Got a horrible feeling it's another evap though :(


----------



## MrsA2014

Congratulations Dragon!

GL Dante!


----------



## DanteRoman

15dpo can anyone see the line? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Berri

Yes Dante I think I can!!! Congrats.


----------



## TexMel

Dante, I totally see it!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

bananaz88 said:


> So who all is left in this 2WW besides me?

I am. AF due Mar 20th. Tested yesterday at 10 or 12 DPO, BFN. Think I'm gonna wait and see if AF shows.


----------



## zacsgirl

Hello all! A big congrats to those who have gotten BFPs already! I am wanting to join this group, AF is due 3/21 and I'm feeling like this is the month. Not going to test until Saturday or possibly Sunday. Haven't taken any tests thus far. Should I or do you all think it's too early? I have normal 28 day cycles. 

Wishing you all luck!!


----------



## TexMel

Do you know how many days post ovulation you are?


----------



## trea0025

AF got me this morning, I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you in the TWW, and a big CONGRATS to all with BFPs!! For everyone else, see you in the April Showers group!


----------



## sierraecho89

Dante, I see it three. Wooo! I so called it. =)

I don't think I can do this month after month... every little thing makes me wonder. I was driving to work this morning and was hit with a wave of nausea that last for maybe thirty seconds, and am like.. COULD IT BE?! It's getting old and I'm only one month in. Blah!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

DanteRoman said:


> 15dpo can anyone see the line? Xx

I think I see a Line! :hugs:Tentative Congrats Dante!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

zacsgirl said:


> Hello all! A big congrats to those who have gotten BFPs already! I am wanting to join this group, AF is due 3/21 and I'm feeling like this is the month. Not going to test until Saturday or possibly Sunday. Haven't taken any tests thus far. Should I or do you all think it's too early? I have normal 28 day cycles.
> 
> Wishing you all luck!!

Thank you and Welcome to The Collective! Feel free to rant, rave, complain, ask questions or just talk Sweets!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

trea0025 said:


> AF got me this morning, I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you in the TWW, and a big CONGRATS to all with BFPs!! For everyone else, see you in the April Showers group!

TY and I'm sorry the Witch got you Sweets! GL and Baby dust to you next cycle!


----------



## DanteRoman

Frer confirmed it ladies!!! Eeeek soo excited! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

DanteRoman said:


> Frer confirmed it ladies!!! Eeeek soo excited! Xx

AHHHH!!!! Congrats Dante!!!!:hugs: I'm going to move your name!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Just so everyone knows I started a First Trimester Collective thread- so we can all keep in touch!


----------



## sierraecho89

BAH. I think AF is starting thirty-six hours early. =( =( =( This is unusual for me, though... FX that it's just implantation stuff like you had, DantesRoman.. but I doubt it. Sigh.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> BAH. I think AF is starting thirty-six hours early. =( =( =( This is unusual for me, though... FX that it's just implantation stuff like you had, DantesRoman.. but I doubt it. Sigh.

:hugs: Keep us updated sweets and I'm sorry if it really is the witch!!! We'll be here no matter what!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Can I please join the TWW?

I'm currently 5dpo and feeling odd. 

Way too early to have any kind of symptoms but I'm tired, headachy and have had constant cramps. I feel like af is coming any second. I'm a poas addict and took one this morning hahaha of course it was neg. I just felt like it, and I find peeing on those things very fun. 

This is cycle no1 of ttc however I did MC on the nexplanon implant!!! just a month ago. when removed it was very bent and not working. 

I'm ttc no:3 eldest is 10 youngest is 6.5 years old.

having vivid dreams and boos feel like af is coming.
 



Attached Files:







a julia tests.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Can I please join the TWW?
> 
> I'm currently 5dpo and feeling odd.
> 
> Way too early to have any kind of symptoms but I'm tired, headachy and have had constant cramps. I feel like af is coming any second. I'm a poas addict and took one this morning hahaha of course it was neg. I just felt like it, and I find peeing on those things very fun.
> 
> This is cycle no1 of ttc however I did MC on the nexplanon implant!!! just a month ago. when removed it was very bent and not working.
> 
> I'm ttc no:3 eldest is 10 youngest is 6.5 years old.
> 
> having vivid dreams and boos feel like af is coming.

Welcome to the Collective Sweets, We are here for all your ranting, raving, and of course Symptom spotting. I keep a running log- which I have continued after my BFP personally.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

@AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date

_*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)

Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...

TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMI


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMIClick to expand...

That's really interesting. Oh heck no, nothing is ever tmi for me I'm a final year student midwife (on a break from the course at the mo) :)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMIClick to expand...
> 
> That's really interesting. Oh heck no, nothing is ever tmi for me I'm a final year student midwife (on a break from the course at the mo) :)Click to expand...

Okay then, quick question. I've already confirmed my BFP via a blood test- my DH works in a hospital lab and they ran it for him after my second Pos HPT yesterday. My HcG is at 673 mIU/ML as of yesterday. What's your thoughts on that level?


----------



## bananaz88

Dante- Big Congratz!!!

Sierra- I agree with you about not being able to do this month after month. This is my first time trying too, and I've done the same thing with symptoms because I'm not used to looking for them. 

I'm going to test tomorrow again @ 14dpo. If I'm out, I plan on skipping a cycle and trying again in May.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMIClick to expand...
> 
> That's really interesting. Oh heck no, nothing is ever tmi for me I'm a final year student midwife (on a break from the course at the mo) :)Click to expand...
> 
> Okay then, quick question. I've already confirmed my BFP via a blood test- my DH works in a hospital lab and they ran it for him after my second Pos HPT yesterday. My HcG is at 673 mIU/ML as of yesterday. What's your thoughts on that level?Click to expand...

For an initial test its a fantastic positive result. We don't get involved in the early stages of pregnancy (hence why I'm clueless) haha. Ask me anything from 6 week on and I'm your gal. The point of those tests I believe is to check your levels are doubling, so a repeat test would be beneficial. Then again as with any blood test whether it be for pregnancy, gout, hypothyroidism.... anything levels are set based on a trend and where the line should be set is always controversial and always an educational estimate. Your pregnancy test is beaming and your levels are great. :) xx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TY I'll have another one ran when my Doc decides I guess... or when my DH decides he wants anther looksie. We've had a couple M/c's so he's being extra vigilant. I have an appointment with my Doc tomorrow and the receptionist told me my Doc would refer me to an OBGYN then.


----------



## Petal1

Well i tested yesterday at 8dpo and bfn.....surely this has to be my month! This is our 4th cycle! What's everyone elses cycle number for trying/bfp?! Xx


----------



## Niksmommy

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMIClick to expand...
> 
> That's really interesting. Oh heck no, nothing is ever tmi for me I'm a final year student midwife (on a break from the course at the mo) :)Click to expand...

I never dried up after ovulation. I've either had creamy or wet cm and its been pretty abundant. Hoping its a good sign


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

11 or 13 DPO today (idk as FF says I was expected to Ov on the 5th & My Days app says I Ov on the 3rd)

I haven't tested since Sunday and that test was a BFN. 

I haven't had any symptoms this cycle and AF is due on the 20th so I feel I'm out this month :( 

I Had an painful cramp or twinge 
it felt in my left ovary yesterday that lasted a few hours, it was so painful I had to lay down 

I felt gutted seeing the BFN and idk if I could stand to get another so I think I'll wait till AF is late.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies, I think I'm out? :wacko:


I got up and poas I swore I saw *something* now I think I have line eye.

when I wiped after the loo I have beige creamy cm. light brown. looks like it could be the start of AF which is rather confusing as my -everything- says I'm 6dpo. meh. :blush: 

I have been cramping for days which seems to have settled this morn but its way to early to tell. Still really windy loss of appetite and peed at half three and half 6 am! on my days off I usually don't wake until 10am if I can help it. I peed 7 times last night in 5 hours! I dunno all very odd :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Petal1 said:


> Well i tested yesterday at 8dpo and bfn.....surely this has to be my month! This is our 4th cycle! What's everyone elses cycle number for trying/bfp?! Xx

i was 7dpo soooo faint lol x


----------



## catmummyof4

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies, I think I'm out? :wacko:
> 
> 
> I got up and poas I swore I saw *something* now I think I have line eye.
> 
> when I wiped after the loo I have beige creamy cm. light brown. looks like it could be the start of AF which is rather confusing as my -everything- says I'm 6dpo. meh. :blush:
> 
> I have been cramping for days which seems to have settled this morn but its way to early to tell. Still really windy loss of appetite and peed at half three and half 6 am! on my days off I usually don't wake until 10am if I can help it. I peed 7 times last night in 5 hours! I dunno all very odd :wacko:

i had a lot of those symptoms hun not out till the witch comes xx :happydance:


----------



## ambernwxo

Niksmommy said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> @AmberDaisyDoo: This was my post for 5dpo- though FF app later corrected my O date
> 
> _*5DPO:*_ Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> 
> Hello thank you so much for the reply. Oh wow thats interesting. I keep getting on and off cramps, currently bursting for my fourth wee in three hours and I can hold my bladder usually. Yes on the creamy cm I keep thinking I've started af as its been having that same (tmi) escaping feeling. Hmmm interesting. the low backache hasn't stopped since ovulation. Today after eating my lunch at 2pm at 6pm I had acid reflux into my mouth -not normal for me lol. This is all so exciting :)Congratualtions on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TY and as for the creamy CM? It stayed with me the entire TWW and it's still here, abundent and leaking sorry if that's TMIClick to expand...
> 
> That's really interesting. Oh heck no, nothing is ever tmi for me I'm a final year student midwife (on a break from the course at the mo) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I never dried up after ovulation. I've either had creamy or wet cm and its been pretty abundant. Hoping its a good signClick to expand...

It was a good sign in my case - I never dried up either and had A LOT more creamy cm than usual. Around 7-9dpo it started to be more wet, then back to creamy around 10-11 dpo.. got my first faint positive 10dpo Hope it's a good sign for you as well!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

catmummyof3 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I think I'm out? :wacko:
> 
> 
> I got up and poas I swore I saw *something* now I think I have line eye.
> 
> when I wiped after the loo I have beige creamy cm. light brown. looks like it could be the start of AF which is rather confusing as my -everything- says I'm 6dpo. meh. :blush:
> 
> I have been cramping for days which seems to have settled this morn but its way to early to tell. Still really windy loss of appetite and peed at half three and half 6 am! on my days off I usually don't wake until 10am if I can help it. I peed 7 times last night in 5 hours! I dunno all very odd :wacko:
> 
> i had a lot of those symptoms hun not out till the witch comes xx :happydance:Click to expand...

That's very true thank you. :dohh: 
I haven't had anything since that just watery discharge. This tww is something else. xx


----------



## ambernwxo

Petal1 said:


> Well i tested yesterday at 8dpo and bfn.....surely this has to be my month! This is our 4th cycle! What's everyone elses cycle number for trying/bfp?! Xx

This was our first cycle actively trying and putting in some real effort - We were not trying not preventing for about 3 cycles.. 

This was the first time we used mucinex to increase my EWCM - I never really produced enough but with the mucinex it helped immensely! It was also the first time using OPK's and tracking my temps.. I really believe all of that helped but then again I don't really have any other 'active' cycles to compare it to.


----------



## catmummyof4

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> catmummyof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I think I'm out? :wacko:
> 
> 
> I got up and poas I swore I saw *something* now I think I have line eye.
> 
> when I wiped after the loo I have beige creamy cm. light brown. looks like it could be the start of AF which is rather confusing as my -everything- says I'm 6dpo. meh. :blush:
> 
> I have been cramping for days which seems to have settled this morn but its way to early to tell. Still really windy loss of appetite and peed at half three and half 6 am! on my days off I usually don't wake until 10am if I can help it. I peed 7 times last night in 5 hours! I dunno all very odd :wacko:
> 
> i had a lot of those symptoms hun not out till the witch comes xx :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's very true thank you. :dohh:
> I haven't had anything since that just watery discharge. This tww is something else. xxClick to expand...

its the worst isnt it i couldnt decide if i wanted to know or not lol xx :dohh:


----------



## TexMel

Here's my official BFP now that I'm back home!!!

The test line showed up before the control line. 

Amber, how do I get into that November Sparkles group?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ambernwxo

TexMel said:


> Here's my official BFP now that I'm back home!!!
> 
> The test line showed up before the control line.
> 
> Amber, how do I get into that November Sparkles group?

Congrats!! <3

& here you go! --> ***2015 November Sparklers***


----------



## TexMel

Thanks!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

The witch got me this morning. 3 days early too lol. I think I'll wait a few more cycles before TTC again, I want to be properly prepared next time, Opks and all so I know I'm doing everything right! 


Throwing lots of baby dust at you ladies!!!


----------



## ambernwxo

Awe, I'm sorry she got you Trying4BbyBoy! 

The OPK's really helped me this time, if I didn't use them I honestly would have been pretty off on guessing my ovulation day. Charting my temps seemed to be a big one too..

I hope you get your miracle soon! Good luck in your future TTC journey!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> The witch got me this morning. 3 days early too lol. I think I'll wait a few more cycles before TTC again, I want to be properly prepared next time, Opks and all so I know I'm doing everything right!
> 
> 
> Throwing lots of baby dust at you ladies!!!

I'm sorry to hear that Sweets! We'll be here When you're ready to try again though!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies, I think I'm out? :wacko:
> 
> 
> I got up and poas I swore I saw *something* now I think I have line eye.
> 
> when I wiped after the loo I have beige creamy cm. light brown. looks like it could be the start of AF which is rather confusing as my -everything- says I'm 6dpo. meh. :blush:
> 
> I have been cramping for days which seems to have settled this morn but its way to early to tell. Still really windy loss of appetite and peed at half three and half 6 am! on my days off I usually don't wake until 10am if I can help it. I peed 7 times last night in 5 hours! I dunno all very odd :wacko:

You're not out until that witch is cackling loud and proud, so don't let a little weird CM trick you!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

poas addict here....:flower: :wacko:

Here's my pic just for fun.

This was at 0630am fmu not a mega hold but concentrated enough. Photo taken at 2 minutes exactly.
 



Attached Files:







bleh.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Niksmommy

got a faint positive this am at 10 dpo. used frer with smu. gonna test again in a couple of days to make sure it gets darker.
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-1219234650704455256.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Niksmommy said:


> got a faint positive this am at 10 dpo. used frer with smu. gonna test again in a couple of days to make sure it gets darker.

There is a Def. Line there!!! Wooot!!!!!! :hugs: Tentitive Congrats, but I'm moving your name Sweets!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> poas addict here....:flower: :wacko:
> 
> Here's my pic just for fun.
> 
> This was at 0630am fmu not a mega hold but concentrated enough. Photo taken at 2 minutes exactly.

I feel dumb, but what's a positive for this brand of test? lol :wacko:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> poas addict here....:flower: :wacko:
> 
> Here's my pic just for fun.
> 
> This was at 0630am fmu not a mega hold but concentrated enough. Photo taken at 2 minutes exactly.
> 
> I feel dumb, but what's a positive for this brand of test? lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Not at all, it would be a + in the first window the bigger one. It's a neg and I do have a tad more light beige creamy cm. :coffee::shrug:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> poas addict here....:flower: :wacko:
> 
> Here's my pic just for fun.
> 
> This was at 0630am fmu not a mega hold but concentrated enough. Photo taken at 2 minutes exactly.
> 
> I feel dumb, but what's a positive for this brand of test? lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, it would be a + in the first window the bigger one. It's a neg and I do have a tad more light beige creamy cm. :coffee::shrug:Click to expand...

You're not out yet Sweets, remember that. as for the CM? Mine went yellow for a little bit the 14th, the day I tested and got my 1st BFP. As long as you don't get the witch full force, keep on hoping!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations all the bfps x x x 

Amberdaisydoo....you are never out at 6dpo x x the brown could have been some implantation bleed maybe...timings seem right. Fingers crossed for you x

We are currently on holidays....only center parcs for the UK ladies but we always come away for daughters birthday... she is 3 on Thursday. Goes sooooo quickly :cry:. Anyway currently have AF...and apart from taking my vitamins and herbs and doing some daily mindfulness stuff...I am eating what I want, drinking what I want and just relaxing :happydance: feels good.

Back home Friday, daughters party Saturday then back to being good x x x


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations all the bfps x x x 

Amberdaisydoo....you are never out at 6dpo x x the brown could have been some implantation bleed maybe...timings seem right. Fingers crossed for you x

We are currently on holidays....only center parcs for the UK ladies but we always come away for daughters birthday... she is 3 on Thursday. Goes sooooo quickly :cry:. Anyway currently have AF...and apart from taking my vitamins and herbs and doing some daily mindfulness stuff...I am eating what I want, drinking what I want and just relaxing :happydance: feels good.

Back home Friday, daughters party Saturday then back to being good x x x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

mitchnorm said:
 

> Congratulations all the bfps x x x
> 
> Amberdaisydoo....you are never out at 6dpo x x the brown could have been some implantation bleed maybe...timings seem right. Fingers crossed for you x
> 
> We are currently on holidays....only center parcs for the UK ladies but we always come away for daughters birthday... she is 3 on Thursday. Goes sooooo quickly :cry:. Anyway currently have AF...and apart from taking my vitamins and herbs and doing some daily mindfulness stuff...I am eating what I want, drinking what I want and just relaxing :happydance: feels good.
> 
> Back home Friday, daughters party Saturday then back to being good x x x

Thank you :hugs: It's completely gone today so far I just had two tiny bits yesterday. Feel super sick today but there is *something* going around.
Aww sounds awesome! Have fun. I plan to treat my self with the same kind of treatment if/when AF shows haha. I'm a UK person too. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies, and gents if there are any on here..... 

I'm confused so I took and opk today as my phone flashed and said I could be ovulating tomorrow, now I KNOW I ovulated when I did I had the very positive opk and all the right cm ect.

However while dipping a test for 7dpo (I love doing tests it's all part of the fun to me :)) I thought oh well, may as well dip an opk as they are so cheap and I have loads and this is my first cycle ttc and after days of stark white test lines I have an almost positive out of no where -opk. what? :wacko::wacko::shrug::dohh: 

Added todays preg test inverted for funsies <3 lol.

Todays symptoms, still peeing in the day and night loads, hot, dizzy, one huge wave of nausea boobs feel very full, bloated, and a bit shaky. Love to you all. <3
 



Attached Files:







7dpo invert.png
File size: 102.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

ambernwxo said:


> Awe, I'm sorry she got you Trying4BbyBoy!
> 
> The OPK's really helped me this time, if I didn't use them I honestly would have been pretty off on guessing my ovulation day. Charting my temps seemed to be a big one too..
> 
> I hope you get your miracle soon! Good luck in your future TTC journey!!

Thanks ;) I'll def be ready next <3


----------



## ambernwxo

Niksmommy said:


> got a faint positive this am at 10 dpo. used frer with smu. gonna test again in a couple of days to make sure it gets darker.

There's definitely a line there! No doubt about it. 10 dpo was when I got my first faint positive too :D might be soon, but I'll go ahead and say congrats!! <3 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> poas addict here....:flower: :wacko:
> 
> Here's my pic just for fun.
> 
> This was at 0630am fmu not a mega hold but concentrated enough. Photo taken at 2 minutes exactly.
> 
> I feel dumb, but what's a positive for this brand of test? lol :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, it would be a + in the first window the bigger one. It's a neg and I do have a tad more light beige creamy cm. :coffee::shrug:Click to expand...

I had the creamy light beige/white cm for a few days before I got my bfp - a lot more than usual.. Don't call yourself out! It's not over until AF shows her ugly face <3 Good luck girl!


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey guys! So I tested again this morning at 11 dpo and the line is a little darker.. my only concern is that my boobs don't seem like they hurt as much as they did a couple of days ago. Shouldn't they stay the same or get worse?!

I had a miscarriage before I had my son so its always in the back of mind that it could happen again...

First pic is 10 dpo and 2nd is this morning. smu @ 11 dpo. the line came up right away both days.
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-1219234650704455256.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









Snapchat--8022272908823107613.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11


----------



## zacsgirl

Well I'm still in the TWW guys. Having nausea morning and night, a few cravings, bloating and growing boobs. No soreness in them though. I did cave and test this AM with a BFN but I've gotten pregnant twice before (didn't stick) and both times I got negatives until after AF's expected arrival. So not surprising that I got BFN. 
Congrats NiksMommy!! Sticky baby dust to you, you'll be in my prayers. :)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Niksmommy said:


> Hey guys! So I tested again this morning at 11 dpo and the line is a little darker.. my only concern is that my boobs don't seem like they hurt as much as they did a couple of days ago. Shouldn't they stay the same or get worse?!
> 
> I had a miscarriage before I had my son so its always in the back of mind that it could happen again...
> 
> First pic is 10 dpo and 2nd is this morning. smu @ 11 dpo. the line came up right away both days.

To be completely honest Niks my boobs stopped being sore except for sensitive nips for 3-4 days and *Knock on wood* I'm still pregnant. Maybe you adjusted mentally to the level of soreness you're experiencing? I know if I wear my bra all day long they hurt like crazy when I take if off.


----------



## sierraecho89

AF got me. Next month. Blah!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> AF got me. Next month. Blah!

:hugs: Sorry to hear that sweets!


----------



## emrhian91

I'm in the TWW and I'm going insane!! 

Feel like I'm imagining half of how I'm feeling/expereincing, but know I'm not! Ahhh


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

emrhian91 said:



> I'm in the TWW and I'm going insane!!
> 
> Feel like I'm imagining half of how I'm feeling/expereincing, but know I'm not! Ahhh

Welcome to the Collective. March is on it's way to winding down, but you're more then welcome to post rants, questions, whine or just chat here.


----------



## bananaz88

AF is officially late as of yesterday. Had a BFN on 15 dpo. I exhausted my supply of pregnancy tests. I think this time I'm just going to wait it out...hopefully ;)


----------



## catmummyof4

Gd luck hun xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hi ladies! I thought AF was starting three days ago but it must have been implantation bleeding because I got a BFP today! The spotting stopped the same day it started so I waited to test today AF due date and BFP! I can't believe pregnant again after almost four years :D the thought of another little squiggly baby lol <3 
DH is so happy and says he knew all along and its funny because when I told him last night I didn't think I was preggo because I had absolutely no symptoms he told he knows he impregnated me, lol i laughed :D


----------



## RainingLove

Oh WOW CONGRATULATIONS to all those that got a :bfp: this month!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks RainingLove! I hope we all continue to get BFPs!

Lucky sticky baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## RainingLove

Yes!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!! I love how supportive this community is! It definitely helps!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

RainingLove said:


> Yes!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!! I love how supportive this community is! It definitely helps!

Yes everyone is always there for one another and that makes this a lot easier <3


----------



## bananaz88

Congrats Trying4BbyBoy! I wonder if men have the intuitiveness of pregnancy as well...:)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> Yes!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!! I love how supportive this community is! It definitely helps!
> 
> Yes everyone is always there for one another and that makes this a lot easier <3Click to expand...

Congrats!!!! Squeal!!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> The witch got me this morning. 3 days early too lol. I think I'll wait a few more cycles before TTC again, I want to be properly prepared next time, Opks and all so I know I'm doing everything right!
> 
> 
> Throwing lots of baby dust at you ladies!!!

So I'm just wondering was this Implantation bleeding? Since I see you sporting a nice pregnancy ticker ^.^:hugs:

I moved yur name from Pre-Ov to BFP and added you to our numbers at the top


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks Dragon :)
I'm curious also as I was sure I were out this month, but I guess it may had been IB.
FF says I'm due Nov 25 :D


----------



## catmummyof4

Woooo congrsts!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So yesterdays FRER has a nasty evap on it today 24 hours later. :shrug:


I have a question, if I had a positive opk on the 11th of march and I'm due on this thursday the 26th. How many dpo am I? 
anyway heres the frer. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9

I'm not hopeful now. I was but I don't feel pregnant at all. 

HUUUGE congratulations to all the BFP's whoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TexMel

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So yesterdays FRER has a nasty evap on it today 24 hours later. :shrug:
> 
> 
> I have a question, if I had a positive opk on the 11th of march and I'm due on this thursday the 26th. How many dpo am I?
> anyway heres the frer.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9
> 
> I'm not hopeful now. I was but I don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> HUUUGE congratulations to all the BFP's whoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

With no more information than that.... If you had a positive opk on the 11th, you probably o'd either the 12 or 13. So, that make you either 8-9 dpo. Most of us didn't get BFPs until 12-13 dpo. You're not out yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So yesterdays FRER has a nasty evap on it today 24 hours later. :shrug:
> 
> 
> I have a question, if I had a positive opk on the 11th of march and I'm due on this thursday the 26th. How many dpo am I?
> anyway heres the frer.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9
> 
> I'm not hopeful now. I was but I don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> HUUUGE congratulations to all the BFP's whoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks hun and I'd assume you'd be maybe 12-13 dpo?
Test again today! Fx'd!


----------



## MrsA2014

Congratulations Trying4Bbyboy!!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks MrsA


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm so happy to be seeing all these bfp's awwwww :) :hugs:


Thank you for your replies. I'm so very confused now as I did my digi and got a non pregnant. then tmi had a gush down below after being dry for a couple of days and have been feeling :kiss: since yesterday so I did an opk. 

I did one yesterday and there was a line but much paler than the control but then today this has happened? I'm so confused. :wacko: the first line is the test line the second the control. I have no idea what is going on.
 



Attached Files:







wtf 9dpo and pos opk.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

First of all AmberDaisyDoo, do yourself a favor and test with Dollar store or cheapies this early on. Digi's are mean and cruel and I've seen a couple ladies who got their BFP
s on the cheaper ones long before the digi's even register and pop up the words pregnant.

Second of all you're 8-9 DPO right now. The average implantation is anywhere from 8-10 DPO, but it can happen anywhere from 6-12 DPO. Keep in mind it takes a couple days after implantation for your HcG to get up there enough to register on the test after the baby nestles in too

What I want you to do is to take a couple deep breaths. Stressing yourself out isn't going to do much of anything so test in another couple days if AF hasn't shown herself, and hope for the best. All you can really do is eat healthy, take your multi vitamins/whatever you're on and wait at this moment.

*Hugs* I know the TWW is stressful, but we are here for you!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

So do we have any updates? ^.^


----------



## shivangi1210

Hi Ladies,

I would like to join you all.

13dpo or 11 dpo today.
tested negative from a hpt yesterday but had a very strong opk day before yesterday.
Cramping are there and i usually have sore bb's before AF but this time no sore bb's.
I have hpt with sensitivity 25mlu/ml. Are these hpt are sensitive enough to test Pregnancy at 12dpo ??


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> First of all AmberDaisyDoo, do yourself a favor and test with Dollar store or cheapies this early on. Digi's are mean and cruel and I've seen a couple ladies who got their BFP
> s on the cheaper ones long before the digi's even register and pop up the words pregnant.
> 
> Second of all you're 8-9 DPO right now. The average implantation is anywhere from 8-10 DPO, but it can happen anywhere from 6-12 DPO. Keep in mind it takes a couple days after implantation for your HcG to get up there enough to register on the test after the baby nestles in too
> 
> What I want you to do is to take a couple deep breaths. Stressing yourself out isn't going to do much of anything so test in another couple days if AF hasn't shown herself, and hope for the best. All you can really do is eat healthy, take your multi vitamins/whatever you're on and wait at this moment.
> 
> *Hugs* I know the TWW is stressful, but we are here for you!

Hello dragonchaser how are things going? how do you feel? past 5 weeks already :)

This has honestly been the best advice. :hugs:

From the moment I read this I chilled out, enjoyed BD-ing and didn't even take a test for 5 days regarding my old ovulation dates, which was neg.

It's become very apparent I ovulated with that positive opk as all the cm, positioning has been right. I am now 1dpo and ordered IC's 10mlU and they will be here between saturday and monday.

I only took one opk which was positive 5 days ago. So if it takes 12-36 hours to ovulate that would put me 1dpo at the most wouldn't it? 

Ive gone from sane to irrational and uptight back to sane and am enjoying this again. All becuase of that post. Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

shivangi1210 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join you all.
> 
> 13dpo or 11 dpo today.
> tested negative from a hpt yesterday but had a very strong opk day before yesterday.
> Cramping are there and i usually have sore bb's before AF but this time no sore bb's.
> I have hpt with sensitivity 25mlu/ml. Are these hpt are sensitive enough to test Pregnancy at 12dpo ??

Welcome to the Collective- I'm the OP of this thread and even though I've gotten my BFP you're more then welcome to join us in ranting, raving and questioning as I'm keeping tabs on the thread to keep it going.

As for your question on HPT's- Implantation occurs from 6-12dpo, and depending on when it occurred you may be able to get a BFP now, or in a couple more days. It takes a while for your HcG to double up to a level that the tests can detect. 

So sit back- relax and if AF hasn't started cackling in a couple days do another test. While you're waiting please remember to take your vitamins, drink water, lay off any tobacco, or alcohol and eat well.

^.^ I Hoped that helped!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

@AmberDaisyDoo: :hugs: I'm doing well, still cramping lightly every now and then, Nausea's becoming common place, BB's still leaking, and Fatigue- loads of it

I'm glad my post helped you though and I do hope this is your cycle! Onto your OPK question. I'm not as knowledgeable as most of these ladies when it comes to them- but you said it was positive 5 days ago right? I'd put you at 1-3DPO right now then, without having temps to confirm ovulation.

That being said, if you don't get your BFP this cycle (Which I HOPE that you do) I would start temping along with your OPK's. I didn't use OPK's this month, but I did temp and that zeroed in on my Ovulation date really quickly combined with keeping an eye on my CM:hugs:

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, so keep coming at us with questions rants and updates! :flower:


----------



## MSMonkey9311

I will join you all.

I am 7dp5dt on my first IVF cycle after 6 failed IUIs. I am using donor sperm and anxiously awaiting for my beta test on Friday, March 27th. I tested a cheapy hpt and it was BFN. I am trying to keep my chin up as it's still early.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi there Dragon chaser, oh wow some great strong pregnancy signs there, though they do make you feel so exhausted don't they? Ok one to three days. That's great thank you. So happy to hear you are doing well :thumbup:

I've started charting late, I'm trying to learn about it ready for the next cycle. Here's a link. I know my temp was around 97.4 97.7 before I started charting as I was checking it when I had that virus. :hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

MSMonkey9311 said:


> I will join you all.
> 
> I am 7dp5dt on my first IVF cycle after 6 failed IUIs. I am using donor sperm and anxiously awaiting for my beta test on Friday, March 27th. I tested a cheapy hpt and it was BFN. I am trying to keep my chin up as it's still early.

Welcome to the Collective! Feel free to rant, post questions or just talk here- that is what we're here for. As I stated above I already have my BFP, but I'm keeping this group going for those who were with me at the start of my TWW, and those friends who have joined since. 

I will answer any questions I can, and If I come across one I can't one of our other lovely ladies might just have the answer.:hugs:

GL and Baby dust!!!:dust:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi there Dragon chaser, oh wow some great strong pregnancy signs there, though they do make you feel so exhausted don't they? Ok one to three days. That's great thank you. So happy to hear you are doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I've started charting late, I'm trying to learn about it ready for the next cycle. Here's a link. I know my temp was around 97.4 97.7 before I started charting as I was checking it when I had that virus. :hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php

I've had a couple naps since even before my BFP. :thumbup: I'm especially excited because I didn't have spotting or anything around my expected AF. and as odd as it sounds the increase in being nauseous is very welcome. lol

That link won't load for me so I can't see to see how your temps are. But are they elevated from the temps you had before? And how are you taking your temps? I went straight for vaginally temping myself because I know I'm a mouth breather sometimes and I didn't want my temps all over the place/inaccurate.


----------



## ambernwxo

I agree with the temping being a really good idea for pinpointing ovulation - From my understanding, once you get a positive opk, you should ovulate anywhere between 12-48 hours after that.. For me I knew I ovulated the day after my positive opk from watching my temps. I would highly suggest using both and also checking cm and cervix position/texture.. The first cycle I used all 4 was actually the cycle I ended up getting my bfp :D
Good luck & crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Sticky baby dust to the ladies Waiting to test!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi there Dragon chaser, oh wow some great strong pregnancy signs there, though they do make you feel so exhausted don't they? Ok one to three days. That's great thank you. So happy to hear you are doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I've started charting late, I'm trying to learn about it ready for the next cycle. Here's a link. I know my temp was around 97.4 97.7 before I started charting as I was checking it when I had that virus. :hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php
> 
> I've had a couple naps since even before my BFP. :thumbup: I'm especially excited because I didn't have spotting or anything around my expected AF. and as odd as it sounds the increase in being nauseous is very welcome. lol
> 
> That link won't load for me so I can't see to see how your temps are. But are they elevated from the temps you had before? And how are you taking your temps? I went straight for vaginally temping myself because I know I'm a mouth breather sometimes and I didn't want my temps all over the place/inaccurate.Click to expand...

I do understand that wishing to be sick and have painful bbs. :) :hugs:

I have since bought my own thermometer and went straight to vaginal temping as I too am a mouth breather. My first entry was

Thursday: 97.8 (normal for me) 
Friday: 97.7 (normal for me) watery cm 
Saturday: 98.6 EWCM ++ and pos OKP 
Sunday: 98.6 EWCM +++ 
Monday: 98.3 EWCM with two streaks of red blood mixed in +++
Tuesday: 98.9 EWCM tinted yellow and very stretchy dryer towards pm
Wednesday: 99.2 Sticky CM 
Cervix has been high soft and open from sat until yesterday evening and is now high and med and closed.
So temp has gone up and I think all other signs link to ovulation. Just the waiting game now. :coffee:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Good temps AmberDaisyDoo ^.^ And you're right- it's the waiting game now, and we're here to wait with you.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I agree I hope you caught the eggy!

Throwing loads of baby dust!


----------



## HopeLove1

Hi ladies Im new to this site. Im in my TWW. Im CD 24, finished 1st round of Femera a little over a week ago. My nerve are shot at the moment, and im trying to wait till CD 28 to test. This would be hubby and I 1st child and we have been trying for a year now. Decided to go with fertility treatments. If the Femera does not work after 2nd round we are going right to IVF.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

HopeLove1 said:


> Hi ladies Im new to this site. Im in my TWW. Im CD 24, finished 1st round of Femera a little over a week ago. My nerve are shot at the moment, and im trying to wait till CD 28 to test. This would be hubby and I 1st child and we have been trying for a year now. Decided to go with fertility treatments. If the Femera does not work after 2nd round we are going right to IVF.

Welcome to the Collective Sweets! Feel free to rant, rave, ask questions or just talk!

Good Luck and Lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## amyamyamy

So excited for all the BFPs since my last visit! What a lucky thread and a lucky month! Hope everyone has sticky beans!

I'm entering my fertile week... tww is coming soon!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

amyamyamy said:


> So excited for all the BFPs since my last visit! What a lucky thread and a lucky month! Hope everyone has sticky beans!
> 
> I'm entering my fertile week... tww is coming soon!

We'll be here for you!!!


----------



## MSMonkey9311

Hello All- 

8dp5dt I have my BETA tomorrow, and been having occasional pain on the left side of my abdomen that shoots down my leg since yesterday. Anyone else experience symptoms like this?


----------



## RainingLove

Soooo sooo happy to see all the BFPs!!!! How exciting for everyone!!! I LOVE seeing all the great news!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

MSMonkey9311 said:


> Hello All-
> 
> 8dp5dt I have my BETA tomorrow, and been having occasional pain on the left side of my abdomen that shoots down my leg since yesterday. Anyone else experience symptoms like this?

Hello and Welcome to the Collective where we rant, rave ask questions or just talk during the TWW and beyond. I can't say that I've had pains that start in my abdomen and shoot down my leg, but I have had some cramping and some leg pains/cramps. :hugs: We're here for you though!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Any Updates?


----------



## Ooh_lala

Hi ladies, I'm back!

After AF showef o needed some time to sulk.

We are now back in the tww at 2 dpo.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back!
> 
> After AF showef o needed some time to sulk.
> 
> We are now back in the tww at 2 dpo.

Welcome back!!!!!! You know the drill; Whine, Rant, Question r talk to your hearts content!

*Throws Baby Dust on you in bucket loads* :dust:


----------



## TexMel

Welcome back ooh lala! That seems like it went super quick! Fingers crossed for you! Hopefully you will be able to join us in the 1st tri thread soon!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I have an update, I'm naughty and POAS at 5dpo yesterday and 6dpo today hehehehehe. I know I know. I'm daft :haha: In my defense I did have a pos 7dpo with my daughter hehe. 

Here they are if anyone would like to see them 5dpo https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390499 

and todays, now I do see shadows on these in real life both of them :blush: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885

I've never used this brand of test they are the 10mlU ones and I got 50 for £7 on amazon. So unsure how reliable they are but I will keep testing each morning and updating if anyone wants to see? Much love and luck and :dust: to all <3


----------



## Ooh_lala

It was quick. I had a 3 day AF on March 12, then O'ed March 25.

I absolutely 100% will not test til at least 10 dpo.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I have an update, I'm naughty and POAS at 5dpo yesterday and 6dpo today hehehehehe. I know I know. I'm daft :haha: In my defense I did have a pos 7dpo with my daughter hehe.
> 
> Here they are if anyone would like to see them 5dpo https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390499
> 
> and todays, now I do see shadows on these in real life both of them :blush: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885
> 
> I've never used this brand of test they are the 10mlU ones and I got 50 for £7 on amazon. So unsure how reliable they are but I will keep testing each morning and updating if anyone wants to see? Much love and luck and :dust: to all <3

I think I might see the start of something. Test in a couple days too see if it gets darker and I'm crossing my fingers!!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> It was quick. I had a 3 day AF on March 12, then O'ed March 25.
> 
> I absolutely 100% will not test til at least 10 dpo.

^.^ Good Idea, but if you happen to catch the POAS syndrome keep us updated!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Dragon_Chaser said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> I have an update, I'm naughty and POAS at 5dpo yesterday and 6dpo today hehehehehe. I know I know. I'm daft :haha: In my defense I did have a pos 7dpo with my daughter hehe.
> 
> Here they are if anyone would like to see them 5dpo https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390499
> 
> and todays, now I do see shadows on these in real life both of them :blush: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885
> 
> I've never used this brand of test they are the 10mlU ones and I got 50 for £7 on amazon. So unsure how reliable they are but I will keep testing each morning and updating if anyone wants to see? Much love and luck and :dust: to all <3
> 
> I think I might see the start of something. Test in a couple days too see if it gets darker and I'm crossing my fingers!!!!!Click to expand...

You know I will :) I will update if I get any news either way. xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

Ooh_lala said:


> It was quick. I had a 3 day AF on March 12, then O'ed March 25.
> 
> I absolutely 100% will not test til at least 10 dpo.

Good luck this time around!! Crossing my fingers for you :D


----------



## Ooh_lala

Thanks!!

Had random clear stretchy cm that I never have.

I will not symptom spot, I will not.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back in the tww....ovulation came around quick this month, 4 days earlier than usual. I am typically day 16/17 positive opk but this month 12/13 :wacko:. Temp went up...not as much though on Friday so today is apparently 3dpo. And so the waiting begins. I think the black cohosh and rhodolia rosea brought it forward....I am hoping that's a good thing. Time will tell

Fingers crossed for all x x


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mitchmom & Ooh_Lala, I have STRONG feelings you two have caught the egg this month! Please keep us updated I have such good feelings! :hugs:


----------



## Ooh_lala

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Mitchmom & Ooh_Lala, I have STRONG feelings you two have caught the egg this month! Please keep us updated I have such good feelings! :hugs:

I hope you're right!

Diarrhea today and two random bouts of hiccups. Also feel "wet". Which is unlike before. It's so hard not to spot.


----------



## Ooh_lala

95% positive my opk was positive the 25 as it was stark negative the next day.

Took an opk after BD tonight to ease my POAS addiction an got this...

Idk what to think now..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

mitchnorm said:


> I am back in the tww....ovulation came around quick this month, 4 days earlier than usual. I am typically day 16/17 positive opk but this month 12/13 :wacko:. Temp went up...not as much though on Friday so today is apparently 3dpo. And so the waiting begins. I think the black cohosh and rhodolia rosea brought it forward....I am hoping that's a good thing. Time will tell
> 
> Fingers crossed for all x x

:hugs: We are all cheering for you!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Trying4BbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> Mitchmom & Ooh_Lala, I have STRONG feelings you two have caught the egg this month! Please keep us updated I have such good feelings! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you're right!
> 
> Diarrhea today and two random bouts of hiccups. Also feel "wet". Which is unlike before. It's so hard not to spot.Click to expand...

Wet feeling is good!!! I was constantly 'Wet' during my TWW



Ooh_lala said:


> 95% positive my opk was positive the 25 as it was stark negative the next day.
> 
> Took an opk after BD tonight to ease my POAS addiction an got this...
> 
> Idk what to think now..

I've seen/heard of people using OPK's to gauge the possibility of a BFP. From my research on Dr. Google I'm getting mixed reviews. Some say it means you're O'ing now and that maybe you didn't O before, others say it might be a precursor for that BFP. That being said I'd keep an eye on it. I can't assure you once way or another, but I'll be here no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## Ooh_lala

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4BbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> Mitchmom & Ooh_Lala, I have STRONG feelings you two have caught the egg this month! Please keep us updated I have such good feelings! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you're right!
> 
> Diarrhea today and two random bouts of hiccups. Also feel "wet". Which is unlike before. It's so hard not to spot.Click to expand...
> 
> Wet feeling is good!!! I was constantly 'Wet' during my TWW
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 95% positive my opk was positive the 25 as it was stark negative the next day.
> 
> Took an opk after BD tonight to ease my POAS addiction an got this...
> 
> Idk what to think now..Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen/heard of people using OPK's to gauge the possibility of a BFP. From my research on Dr. Google I'm getting mixed reviews. Some say it means you're O'ing now and that maybe you didn't O before, others say it might be a precursor for that BFP. That being said I'd keep an eye on it. I can't assure you once way or another, but I'll be here no matter what! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!

If so, we BD the 25,26,29 so I still would be In the running, BUT I don't want to start my TWW over.... Lol


----------



## Ooh_lala

Ooh_lala said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4BbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> Mitchmom & Ooh_Lala, I have STRONG feelings you two have caught the egg this month! Please keep us updated I have such good feelings! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you're right!
> 
> Diarrhea today and two random bouts of hiccups. Also feel "wet". Which is unlike before. It's so hard not to spot.Click to expand...
> 
> Wet feeling is good!!! I was constantly 'Wet' during my TWW
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 95% positive my opk was positive the 25 as it was stark negative the next day.
> 
> Took an opk after BD tonight to ease my POAS addiction an got this...
> 
> Idk what to think now..Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen/heard of people using OPK's to gauge the possibility of a BFP. From my research on Dr. Google I'm getting mixed reviews. Some say it means you're O'ing now and that maybe you didn't O before, others say it might be a precursor for that BFP. That being said I'd keep an eye on it. I can't assure you once way or another, but I'll be here no matter what! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> If so, we BD the 25,26,29 so I still would be In the running, BUT I don't want to start my TWW over.... LolClick to expand...

The test line is darker than the original this morning, so does that mean I am o'ing today? At cd 19?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooh la la...was it darker a few days ago when you thought it was positive? I am not familiar with that test type....I used similar his month but think the test line has to be as dark if not darker than control.


----------



## Ooh_lala

Ok so since this morning this line was darker I'm gonna assume that's O. So does that mean I should BD again tonight?! I took another an its already lighter this evening. We BD the 25,26 & 29. So we may have totally missed it.


----------



## Berri

Hi girls... I'm still floating around here too. Mitchnorm, good luck this cycle :D

Ooh_lala I would BD tonight if I was you. My understanding is a +ve OPK means the surge has occurred and you should ovulate soon (12-36 hours I think) so yep, get your dancing shoes on (or off as the case may be :winkwink:).

I'm not sure if I've ovulated this month. Trying not to pay too much attention to things really.


----------



## Ooh_lala

He just got off a 13 hour shift an is tired..

*cries*


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> He just got off a 13 hour shift an is tired..
> 
> *cries*

Let him have a little nap, a little play and then back to sleep?


----------



## ambernwxo

I agree with Berri, the positive is kind of a signal that it's coming soon, not necessarily that it's already happening.. Everyone is a little different from what I've read, but for me personally I ovulated the next day right after my first positive opk (I was temping as well so that's really the only way I know the time frame for sure)


----------



## Ooh_lala

And this morning the OPK is back to being darker than the control line.

3 days of positives? Cd 19-20-21 ...this is crazy.


----------



## TexMel

Keep DTD ooh lala! You're still fertile. Do you temp?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well? and not going crazy like me haha (well this morning anyway)


Took an IC today and it has a second line and it did have obvious pale pink/grey colour to it until it dried now it's the palest pink grey you could imagine but still a bold thick line and so easy to see in real life i can hold it out at arms length and still see it. It's really difficult to get pics of but I will try to show you what I'm talking about. 

What do you think Ladies? Pic one is within time frame the rest are after
 



Attached Files:







9dpo new one isitpos.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2









is this pos 9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1









is this pos 9dpo 2.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1









is this pos 9dpo3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ooh_lala

TexMel said:


> Keep DTD ooh lala! You're still fertile. Do you temp?

I don't temp, I said we could be casual about TTC and only use OPK but never has my body O'ed this late. It's so hard being casual.

Also the past two days my cm is the normal dry sticky stuff, nothing even resembling fertile.


----------



## RainingLove

Ooh_lala I totally get what you mean about being it being hard to be casual. Last month that's what I wanted to be, but then after doing research I feel like getting pregnant is actually way harder then I had thought before trying to get pregnant. This month I decided to do some temping and actually actively try. 

Getting pregnant is really a true miracle.


----------



## Ooh_lala

It is definitely a miracle..


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> And this morning the OPK is back to being darker than the control line.
> 
> 3 days of positives? Cd 19-20-21 ...this is crazy.

I don't think you're supposed to use FMU. Been years since I looked at one but I think arvo/early evening is supposed to be more accurate as fat as opk goes....

Hoping you caught your egg.


----------



## mitchnorm

Yep opks better used mid morning or later in day not fmu

Nothing to report here...5dpo


----------



## Berri

mitchnorm said:


> Yep opks better used mid morning or later in day not fmu
> 
> Nothing to report here...5dpo

Hoping no news is good news!! :dust:

I'm cd18 with no idea what day I ovulated (maybe cd15). Anyway we either caught it or we didn't. The kids and I are starting our Easter holiday tonight but hubby has to work so won't see him til sat. And so the waiting begins!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Well now I'm out of opks..

Off to Walmart.


----------



## TTCinDenver

Hi ladies hoping I can join. I am 7dpo and the TWW is killing me !!


----------



## amyamyamy

ohlala - it's so hard to be casual. just like... casually BD every other day until AF. that should do it :)

I am going to rant a bit now. WHAT THE ACTUAL F is going on with me? This is my first cycle charting temps (and sorry I don't know how to put the chart in my signature otherwise I would), and my temps are going down? I'm 14 dpo and veyr watery CM, no EWCM yet but I have no idea if its going to come before, during or after. I'm so tired and have a lot of muscle pain and headache today. AHHH. How exactly am I supposed to stick to every day we BD until we conceive if my body is going to stop freaking working correctly?!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Ok so I am just going to count today as 1dpo and BD tonight anyways.

And so it begins.


----------



## TTCinDenver

I haven't had many symptoms thus far... Except today I have felt like a lump /mucus in my throat when I swallow? Not painful at all but annoying. Am I creating symptoms from nothing? Lol


----------



## Ooh_lala

2dpo...

Really stressed about my whacky cd 18 ovulation.

We BD the 23,25,26,29... Worried we may have missed it. How many days before are you fertile?


----------



## TTCinDenver

Ooh_lala said:


> 2dpo...
> 
> Really stressed about my whacky cd 18 ovulation.
> 
> We BD the 23,25,26,29... Worried we may have missed it. How many days before are you fertile?

I have read that the highest percent of pregnancy's occur when bd happens around 2 days before O. That way the sperm have traveled and are ready and waiting! I think If you only bd on the actual day of O you actually have a very small chance of conceiving. 

But who knows! Anything is possible really. Hoping for the best for everyone :)


----------



## Ooh_lala

Well we did two days before so fingers crossed!

How many dpo are you ttcindenver?


----------



## TTCinDenver

Ooh_lala said:


> Well we did two days before so fingers crossed!
> 
> How many dpo are you ttcindenver?


I think two days before is GREAT!! I started researching that same thought last week because we bd two days and one day before O but not the day of. Fingers crossed for both of us.

I'm 8dpo today ((hoping for signs of inplantation!!)). Nothing really at the moment :/


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Ok so I am just going to count today as 1dpo and BD tonight anyways.
> 
> And so it begins.

:hugs: We're here for you!!!


----------



## amyamyamy

ttcindenver - fx for you! are you gonna start POAS early?? can my addiction live through you?? LOL :blush:

ooh_lala - I believe sperm can hang around for up to 5 days before! OR at least that's what I've read, average is about 72 hours. 

Dragon - how are you doing?! pregnancy treating you well?


----------



## TTCinDenver

Amyamyamy-- I am POAS tomorrow morning because I am an addict as well!! 9dpo is as long as I can wait!! &#65533;&#65533;

Ugh another Facebook pregnancy annoucement:: why are there like 2 a day during the TWW? It's weird how we can feel happy for them and frustrated at the same time.


----------



## Ooh_lala

TTCinDenver said:


> Amyamyamy-- I am POAS tomorrow morning because I am an addict as well!! 9dpo is as long as I can wait!! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Ugh another Facebook pregnancy annoucement:: why are there like 2 a day during the TWW? It's weird how we can feel happy for them and frustrated at the same time.

During the TWW I spot pregnant women everywhere..

I have a bad case of pregnancy envy.


----------



## TTCinDenver

Ooolala-- SAME! The other day my dh said "I've seen a lot of pregnant people today, have you noticed?" I just gave him that OF COURSE I HAVE NOTICED look. Lol.

Hopefully soon we won't have to be envious anymore! ;)


----------



## Berri

TTCinDenver I'm looking forward to your results tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 

Oohlala a friend of mine bd 2 days prior to +ve opk - it worked for them :). Think you're in with a really good shot. 

Still not sure how many dpo I am...2-4 maybe.


----------



## TTCinDenver

BFN 9dpo this morning. But considering the most coming inplantation day is 9dpo I'm not taking it too hard. I try to not get depressed until a negative at 12dpo.


----------



## RainingLove

Fingers Crossed for you! I hope everyone gets their BFP!!

I guess I didn't realize how difficult and complicated getting pregnant can be. Although for some people it seems to be ridiculously easy....I don't get it.


----------



## Brittahnee

RainingLove said:


> I guess I didn't realize how difficult and complicated getting pregnant can be. Although for some people it seems to be ridiculously easy....I don't get it.

ugh, preach!!! :dohh: I don't think I will ever understand how cruel mother nature is.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats Brittahnee!


----------



## Brittahnee

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Congrats Brittahnee!

thank you! and likewise, momma!
:baby:


----------



## RainingLove

CONGRATULATIONS to those that got their :bfp: So exciting!!!! I hope everything goes well!!!

It appears that I will be ov in the next couple days.....here we go!!! *please let this be my month, please let this be my month*


----------



## Brittahnee

RainingLove said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to those that got their :bfp: So exciting!!!! I hope everything goes well!!!
> 
> It appears that I will be ov in the next couple days.....here we go!!! *please let this be my month, please let this be my month*

I feel like I'm shamelessly plugging here, but if you haven't tried preseed yet, maybe you should?! 
:shrug:


----------



## RainingLove

Hey Britt....I don't even know what that is...feel free to explain :)


----------



## Ella10

Congrats on BFp Britt sooo exciting :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Thank you!! Currently trying to decide how to tell my mom, 27 years old and still scared of her reaction! haha!!!

"Pre-Seed is specially formulated for couples trying to conceive (TTC).

Pre-Seed Package
Pre-Seed Fertility-Friendly Lubricant was invented by a woman sperm physiologist, after she discovered that many couples were using lubricants that killed sperm. The National Institute of Health-funded research to design Pre-Seed's patented sperm-safe lubricant formula.

Pre-Seed Fertility-Friendly Personal Lubricant was designed to mimic fertile cervical mucus in its pH, ion concentration and consistency. Pre-Seed is glycerin-free to allow sperm to swim freely and formulated with antioxidants to help support sperm on their journey to fertilize the egg.

Clinical studies show that Pre-Seed is ideal for use by TTC couples. Pre-Seed is the first lubricant that can say it is &#8220;fertility-friendly&#8221;, following FDA review of the Pre-Seed clinical studies."

That is from their website! Now, you can just google preseed if you want to know more about it!


----------



## RainingLove

Oh how exciting!!! Have you thought of some ways to tell her? Details girl!! I'm excited for you!!!!

Oh thank you so much, I will definitely look into preseed. What is your experience with it? Thank you so much for the info by the way :)


----------



## Brittahnee

I don't really have a plan.haha! I will probably do what I did with hubby and just blurt it out. I'm so bad at these things! :laugh2:

We only tried preseed twice. We bought it at the beginning of March, used it a day or two before my peak and again on the day after my peak. We would have used it more but we went out of town and I forgot it at home. :dohh: but I'm convinced it helped us conceive.even if it didn't, I'm going to go ahead and give them credit!


----------



## Ella10

I had never heard of pressed either. I feel so dumb and innocent when it comes to baby makin hahaha 
I have thought plenty about how I'd tell hubby and parents. Do you think you'll wait or tell mom soon??


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TTCinDenver said:


> Hi ladies hoping I can join. I am 7dpo and the TWW is killing me !!

Sorry for the late welcome!!!, But Welcome to the Collective- Feel free to whine, vent symptom spot EtC, We're here to help/listen.:hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Brittahnee said:


> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't realize how difficult and complicated getting pregnant can be. Although for some people it seems to be ridiculously easy....I don't get it.
> 
> ugh, preach!!! :dohh: I don't think I will ever understand how cruel mother nature is.Click to expand...

Congrats and Welcome to the Collective!!! Feel free to rant, Complain, As or answer questions ETC!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ella10 said:


> Congrats on BFp Britt sooo exciting :)

Welcome to the Collective! Feel free to rant, Rave, complain, symptom spot or just have a nice chat!!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Okay so List of TWW has been updated and the counter for BFP's has been reset for this month ^.^ GL to all!!!


----------



## TTCinDenver

10dpo, BFN. Wahh! I was hoping for at least a HINT of a line. Sigh


----------



## RainingLove

Britt, LOL @blurting it out. I like Ella have thought of the millions of ways I would want to tell hubby an family and friends. You tube and Pinterest have great ideas if your interested.  

I will definitely be looking into preseed if this month is a no-go. Thank you for the info. Hopefully I can find it, Ive never even looked for it so hopefully it's at a local store.

Update one me--for anyone who wants to know  I am waiting for ov FF thinks it will be on Saturday, so we shall see. It looks like it will be someday close to that. I am hoping this will be our month. Everything has been timed well, it's just a matter of everything working out exactly perfect so that I can get pregnant. Fingers crossed. The dreaded TWW will be beginning for me shortly!!! ahhhh....


----------



## blinker86

I haven't checked in here in a bit, but I'm back in the TWW and currently 6DPO according to FF. Planning to test on the 12th!


----------



## RainingLove

Good luck to you blinker! Baby :dust:


----------



## mitchnorm

TWW here again.....8dpo according to FF. Earlier than usual ovulation has thrpwnme a bit.....Lots of dtd over that period but who knows. no symptoms really:cry:


----------



## TTCinDenver

mitchnorm said:


> TWW here again.....8dpo according to FF. Earlier than usual ovulation has thrpwnme a bit.....Lots of dtd over that period but who knows. no symptoms really:cry:


I'm 10dpo bfn , and still not much symptoms happening hereeither. I keep telling myself that the time I got a BFP I took the test at night on the first day I started having symptoms and it was a pretty strong positive. So if I had taken a test the day before, when I wasn't having symptoms. I'm sure it would have been positive then too. So hopefully our lack of symptoms doesn't mean too much at this point :) 

Hope we both get our bfps soon!!


----------



## Brittahnee

mitchnorm said:


> TWW here again.....8dpo according to FF. Earlier than usual ovulation has thrpwnme a bit.....Lots of dtd over that period but who knows. no symptoms really:cry:

I really had no symptoms until I was about 8 or 9 DPO, and that was just nausea. The one thing that did make me think I was was the increased CM I had. So you're not out! Think positive! :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## amyamyamy

I have looked and can't find preseed anywhere! Hubby even went out and looked for me...

Denver keeping fx for you 

Brit congrats!


----------



## Brittahnee

amyamyamy said:


> I have looked and can't find preseed anywhere! Hubby even went out and looked for me...
> 
> Denver keeping fx for you
> 
> Brit congrats!

thank you!!!! :cloud9:
I was told that target and walgreens carried it, but I ordered mine from amazon!!


----------



## snowywolf

Brittahnee said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> TWW here again.....8dpo according to FF. Earlier than usual ovulation has thrpwnme a bit.....Lots of dtd over that period but who knows. no symptoms really:cry:
> 
> I really had no symptoms until I was about 8 or 9 DPO, and that was just nausea. The one thing that did make me think I was was the increased CM I had. So you're not out! Think positive! :bfp: :thumbup:Click to expand...

wow, congrats Brittahnee on your BFP! How cool! I have no symptoms and I'm like 21/10 dpo.. I'm feeling energetic and great.. duhzzz.. haha..


----------



## Ooh_lala

4 dpo.. No real symptoms cept maybe some extra clear discharge off and on.


----------



## mitchnorm

There has been more cm in last couple of days and was imagining some nausea I think ha ha. I got preseed from Amazon x


----------



## mitchnorm

There has been more cm in last couple of days and was imagining some nausea I think ha ha. I got preseed from Amazon x


----------



## Ella10

Well tww has officially started. I'm either 1 or 2 DPO. Cross hairs did not show up on ff and i did not use opk so Im guessing. It's actuallt killing me not to know. I wish I knew for sure. But that is life I guess.. Unpredictable haha

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## RainingLove

Good Luck Ella on your TWW!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

I guess I haven't ovulated this month yet....I really hope that I end up ov. I am not worried about it. FF has yet to tell me I have ov I know this is because I haven't had a temp spike yet. I am just a major worrier. I would absolutely LOVE it if this month could be my month.

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Denver- did you test today?

6 dpo... Had some excess creamy cm earlier but nothing since, and have felt subtle nausea, which may be from eating too much on Easter lol


----------



## sierraecho89

Hi all,
I'm back! I had a the month from hell until... now... so I decided to not even worry about, well, anything baby related. HOWEVER, I'm on CD22 and I definitely had a streak of spotting on CD 17, which makes me hope it was either super early implantation spotting, or super late ovulation spotting. =) Either way, I'm in the game, right?

Babydust to all! Going to scroll back to see what I missed...


----------



## Ooh_lala

sierraecho89 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm back! I had a the month from hell until... now... so I decided to not even worry about, well, anything baby related. HOWEVER, I'm on CD22 and I definitely had a streak of spotting on CD 17, which makes me hope it was either super early implantation spotting, or super late ovulation spotting. =) Either way, I'm in the game, right?
> 
> Babydust to all! Going to scroll back to see what I missed...



Welcome back!

When are you testing?


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm back! I had a the month from hell until... now... so I decided to not even worry about, well, anything baby related. HOWEVER, I'm on CD22 and I definitely had a streak of spotting on CD 17, which makes me hope it was either super early implantation spotting, or super late ovulation spotting. =) Either way, I'm in the game, right?
> 
> Babydust to all! Going to scroll back to see what I missed...

Welcome back!!!! *Throws loads of babydust at you*


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

How are you ding Ooh_Lalala?


----------



## Ooh_lala

Good.

Last night I had a bad hot flash an actually had to get up an turn our air on.& today I would get random hot flashes and slight nausea. And I smelled the trash and all kinds of stuff I normally don't.


----------



## mitchnorm

12 dpo and BFN


I have no idea when AF due this month due to early O:cry:


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm telling myself I'm going to test IF AF is late on April 13th. I'm so busy, I might actually be able to hold out that long.

...However, I DID have a HORRIBLE bout of heartburn from cranberry juice and some regular tortilla chips, which I thought was weird because it's never happened before. Also, I definitely spent last night balling my eyes out over some things that probably shouldn't have bothered me... like I have never felt so small in my entire life, and they were really dumb reasons in retrospect... so who knows? We'll see. 

Think that spotting on CD17 was ov or implantation?

Dragon, how's stuff going for you? Haven't had time to go back more than a few pages!


----------



## Ooh_lala

8 dpo- Bfn, I know it's too early but at least I made it to eight days lol.

Few hot flashes this morning. Random aches in boob/nipple, random subtle nausea. Dried cm in panty that I didn't get last time.


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> 8 dpo- Bfn, I know it's too early but at least I made it to eight days lol.
> 
> Few hot flashes this morning. Random aches in boob/nipple, random subtle nausea. Dried cm in panty that I didn't get last time.

I tested this morning too :blush: BFN. :dohh: I am cd25 (with an average 31 day cycle) so yep, probably too early to test but I just couldn't help it!

Sounds like you have a few good symptoms there. I don't really have any, some odd feelings in bbs that's about it. With my other two pregnancies though I didn't really get any symptoms til about 5 weeks....


----------



## amyamyamy

Probably going to test soon... soonish... 4 DPO today woot!


----------



## Ooh_lala

9 dpo bfn..


----------



## blinker86

I'm 11 DPO and not really noticing any symptoms at all. I'm still holding out to test until at least the 12th, but at this point I'm really just preparing myself for another negative.


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Gals, mind if I join? I'm 7 dpo today. My AF is so weird and always has been. I usually only bleed for 2-3 days. Last month I bleed for 5. I also never have symptoms before AF. I get horrible cramps about 30 min before she shows and that's it except for acne breakout. AF due on the 15th. I've bee having some cramps lately. Down low not horrible just dull. I try to stand up and walk around or position myself differently to see if it's the way I'm sitting. Crazy right? I have also had breast pains. BBs not sore to touch only pains on side of bbs. CM was alot after O. Now it has slacked off. Have had hot flashes which is odd. I have been chalking it up to blood pressure haha I haven't ever had any problems with blood pressure though. Only 20 btw. Any input?


----------



## RainingLove

Hello Everyone!! Seems like many of you are in the TWW! Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies!!! I am throwing baby dust out to all of you!!!

I think I am 2 DPO, I don't have crosshairs on FF yet, but my temp has gone up. Just hoping my lil eggie is fertilized and that it implants!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

No real symptoms today at 9dpo..

Except I suddenly have a nasty cold, stuffed up. Yet could still smell the awful grease on hubby's work pants.

Also implantation calculator says my most common day for implantation is 9 dpo so FX!!


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> No real symptoms today at 9dpo..
> 
> Except I suddenly have a nasty cold, stuffed up. Yet could still smell the awful grease on hubby's work pants.
> 
> Also implantation calculator says my most common day for implantation is 9 dpo so FX!!

Sounding good for you!! I was so stuffed up in both my pregnancies. 

Where is the implantation calculator?


----------



## Ooh_lala

Countdowntopregnancy.com


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

sierraecho89 said:


> Think that spotting on CD17 was ov or implantation?
> 
> Dragon, how's stuff going for you? Haven't had time to go back more than a few pages!

IDK We'll see the 13th 

As for me? Morning sickness is kicking my butt and if you want to take a peek at my preg. journal I have my first ultrasound pics up.:hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> Gals, mind if I join? I'm 7 dpo today. My AF is so weird and always has been. I usually only bleed for 2-3 days. Last month I bleed for 5. I also never have symptoms before AF. I get horrible cramps about 30 min before she shows and that's it except for acne breakout. AF due on the 15th. I've bee having some cramps lately. Down low not horrible just dull. I try to stand up and walk around or position myself differently to see if it's the way I'm sitting. Crazy right? I have also had breast pains. BBs not sore to touch only pains on side of bbs. CM was alot after O. Now it has slacked off. Have had hot flashes which is odd. I have been chalking it up to blood pressure haha I haven't ever had any problems with blood pressure though. Only 20 btw. Any input?

Welcome to the Collective- the home of ranting, raving, questions and just talking. 

The first thing I want you to do is take a deep breath.You have listed a couple really good symptoms, but untill you pee on a stick and get that positive all you can really do is wait. Stressing yourself out won't help. We're here for you though!!! :hugs:


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Dragon_chaser, 
Thanks for the advise! It's so hard not to pee on the stick already! :)
Update: I have still been getting cramps. Like I said nothing major just really low. I've noticed I have insanely dry skin. It's doesn't itch much but I am starting to peel around my belly. Most definitely because of the weather. Am I the only one that thinks everything that goes on with my body is a sign of pregnancy? Hahaha!


----------



## Ooh_lala

10 dpo bfn on FRER.


----------



## mitchnorm

Game over this month. 14 dpo, CD27 and pinkiness on wiping means AF will be full force tomorrow

Only difference this month is no brown stuff a couple of days before af...and a quicker ovulation and shorter cycle hmmmmm

Anyone here tried soy isoflavones?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mind if I join ladies ???

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very mild cramping, nothing to complain about
3 dpo-still some mild cramping....cramps on right side like ovulation cramps...clear cm before going to bed
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to no cm
5 dpo-nothing really new besides some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area lol...still mild cramping like AF is around the corner
6 dpo-nothing at all....feeling hopeless
7 dpo-little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle
8 dpo-NOTHING


----------



## 5starsplus1

Dragon_Chaser said:


> sierraecho89 said:
> 
> 
> Think that spotting on CD17 was ov or implantation?
> 
> Dragon, how's stuff going for you? Haven't had time to go back more than a few pages!
> 
> IDK We'll see the 13th
> 
> As for me? Morning sickness is kicking my butt and if you want to take a peek at my preg. journal I have my first ultrasound pics up.:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

awwww on the morning sickness :hugs: but congrats on your BFP :baby:


----------



## Ooh_lala

11 dpo and bfn.

Getting pretty discouraged. Last cycle AF showed at 12 dpo so idk if I count 13 dpo as late this cycle or 15 dpo...


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I got my bfp at 15 dpo I tested bfn 10 dpo

Throwing sticky baby dust!


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Gals this may be too personal but we are talking about babies so I'll go ahead and ask. Am I the only one that is afraid that if the hubby and I do the dirty before I get my bfp that my AF will show? I know it sounds stupid but I get nervous that something will happen and I'll be disappointed. Is this only me?


----------



## Ella10

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> Gals this may be too personal but we are talking about babies so I'll go ahead and ask. Am I the only one that is afraid that if the hubby and I do the dirty before I get my bfp that my AF will show? I know it sounds stupid but I get nervous that something will happen and I'll be disappointed. Is this only me?

I don't think doing the deed after the seed is on it's way to implantation does anything. The egg was fertilized or not fertilized. I dont think sex after can effect it. But maybe someone knows more than me!i say enjoy your hubby :)


----------



## RainingLove

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> Gals this may be too personal but we are talking about babies so I'll go ahead and ask. Am I the only one that is afraid that if the hubby and I do the dirty before I get my bfp that my AF will show? I know it sounds stupid but I get nervous that something will happen and I'll be disappointed. Is this only me?


I don't think it can hurt in anyway. I mean they say it's okay to DTD when you're pregnant, so I'm sure it's fine. My opinion tho, someone probably knows more about this then I do.

As an added question to your question I was wondering if there are things to avoid....for example I know aspirin isn't something you should have while pregnant--is this something you can have while TTC?


----------



## Ella10

I wish ther was a like button haha sometimes I want to like someone's comment because I'm thinking it too. But don't want to thank them hahah 
I've windered that too raininglove. My friend to me it didn't matter in this phase. But I don't know.


----------



## RainingLove

I want a like button toooo Ella!!! hahaa I seriously thought the same as you about that!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

12 dpo bfn at 1am..


----------



## mitchnorm

Massive temperature drop this morning so just waiting for AF now...come on!!!!


----------



## Berri

Spotting this afternoon - once when wiping. IF I ovulated on cd18 that would put me at 10dpo so not out BUT I think it's probably related to ds2 dropping his before bed feed... Time will tell. 

Oohlala....there's using FMU and then there's testing at 1am?! It shows. How much you want to see those 2 lines... I really hope you get your bfp soon. 

Mitchnorm, I'm sorry this wasn't your month either... 2016 babies it is then :)


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

I've never kept track of my temp but I see where some people do. I woke up this morning and temped just for the heck of it. got 98.8 but that's pretty normal right? I'm 10dpo and still have cramps. My breast are slightly sore but mostly just that throbbing pain like I said earlier. It has been switching back and forth which I guess isn't odd cause some people have that happen to ovaries right? Just going to relax today and try not to poas!


----------



## amyamyamy

I use the "thanks" button as a "like" button...


----------



## Ella10

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> I've never kept track of my temp but I see where some people do. I woke up this morning and temped just for the heck of it. got 98.8 but that's pretty normal right? I'm 10dpo and still have cramps. My breast are slightly sore but mostly just that throbbing pain like I said earlier. It has been switching back and forth which I guess isn't odd cause some people have that happen to ovaries right? Just going to relax today and try not to poas!

I'm 8dpo and I'm 36.74 this morning. Which was a .04 decrease from yesterday. It equals around 98.13f. Not sure what Is "normal" I think everyone is slightly different haha


----------



## Ooh_lala

12 dpo:

Some nausea and I think heartburn.

No sign of AF as she was here 12 dpo last time. I always get 2 acne bumps in the same spot on my chin an they're nowhere in sight, also creamy cm off and on last night in panty.

FX for tomorrow!


----------



## Berri

I'm out! AF arrived today 4 days early. On the upside I found I was disappointed so my question about whether I really want no.3 has been answered and yes, I do :)

Oohlala fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you.


----------



## mitchnorm

Out here AF arrived in full force...29 day cycle again. Here we go again ...this time with soy isoflavones


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

At 11dpo here. Nothing new to add still have same symptoms. Achy breasts and slight cramping. Took temp again this morning and it was 98.1 but I did get slightly sun burnt yesterday so that could affect the temp right? Only a few more days! Trying not to poas until AF past due.


----------



## blinker86

Copying this from the post I just made in the April showers thread:

CD30, 15DPO today, and after a big jump in temp this morning, I decided to follow through with my plan of testing today since there was still no sign of AF. I set the test down and stared, waiting to squint and adjust the lighting to find that second line, and... it jumped right out at me. I had absolutely convinced myself that this wasn't the month, but I got my :bfp:!! This was exactly the early birthday gift I was wanting! I'm such a ball of nerves now, but I am certainly excited. DH is still sleeping, so I'm trying to figure out how and when I want to share the news!

https://i58.tinypic.com/mct2fa.jpg


----------



## Blu10

Amazing congrats x


----------



## Ella10

Super exciting congrats blinker!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Oh Blinker! Congrats hun ;)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Blinker I got my BFP 15dpo also!

Ohh_la_la did you test today hun?

Sorry to the ladies the witch got :hugs: 

Extra sticky baby dust next cycle!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Blinker I got my BFP 15dpo also!
> 
> Ohh_la_la did you test today hun?
> 
> Sorry to the ladies the witch got :hugs:
> 
> Extra sticky baby dust next cycle!


Nope, the witch showed last night after all, on time at 12 dpo again.


----------



## blinker86

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Blinker I got my BFP 15dpo also!
> 
> Ohh_la_la did you test today hun?
> 
> Sorry to the ladies the witch got :hugs:
> 
> Extra sticky baby dust next cycle!

Awesome! I'm now wondering how much sooner I could have gotten a BFP, but I'm pretty impressed with myself for holding out that long!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations blinker x x x
Sorry ooh lala.. onwards and upwards next month eh

Stay strong!

Flipping astronomical AF pains today, doubled over in aginy...No idea why


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Well girls, update symptom: cm had slacked off and was slim today but this evening right before I got in the bath I felt like I was bleeding and so I wiped and I had a significant amount of "clumped sticky" cm. hmm, not sure. Hope everyone has good luck!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Sorry AF got you ladies :( 
I know this can be so frustrating were here for you :hugs:


----------



## sierraecho89

Alright, af is due tomorrow. Last cycle she showed up a day early, but not this time so far. Guess we'll see! :)


----------



## RainingLove

7 DPO today and nothing eventful at all to report. Like seriously I have like no symptoms.... :/

Baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Well woke up this morning cramping. Have brown discharge but only when I wipe. Af not due until tomorrow. Trying to stay hopeful...


----------



## Ooh_lala

I wish every month when AF shows I didn't feel mad at the world, but I do..

Counting down to April 24-29... Next projected fertile period.


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

I think the witch got me girls :( although this cycle was different than any other one I've ever had! I started cramping an entire week before AF was due. And then started bleeding today but it's not really blood. It's not red every bit of it is brown. It is glowing like a regular period. Not sure... any suggestions girls? Cramping today has become like regular AF too.


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm out too. Blah. Oh well.


----------



## RainingLove

I am heartbroken for all those that have gotten AF. Wishing that next cycle will be your BFP cycle and wishing all the best to you.

WARNING TMI

Today I am 8 DPO, I got a dime size amount of blood on my undies, but when I wiped didn't get anything. AF is not due until April 18th-ish. This has never happened to me before. Any thoughts?

Also today and yesterday I have been ridiculously sleepy. 

Baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## Berri

Sounds promising raininglove! Hopefully this is your month :dust:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

blinker86 said:


> Copying this from the post I just made in the April showers thread:
> 
> CD30, 15DPO today, and after a big jump in temp this morning, I decided to follow through with my plan of testing today since there was still no sign of AF. I set the test down and stared, waiting to squint and adjust the lighting to find that second line, and... it jumped right out at me. I had absolutely convinced myself that this wasn't the month, but I got my :bfp:!! This was exactly the early birthday gift I was wanting! I'm such a ball of nerves now, but I am certainly excited. DH is still sleeping, so I'm trying to figure out how and when I want to share the news!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/mct2fa.jpg


I've been a bad host in not posting But Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

1 dpo.

Ovulation was the 27. We BD 23, 25, 26,27.

FX!!


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> 1 dpo.
> 
> Ovulation was the 27. We BD 23, 25, 26,27.
> 
> FX!!

You've been very busy oohlala. Hope you caught your eggy!

I'm cd17, not sure if O yet...


----------



## Ooh_lala

Berri said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo.
> 
> Ovulation was the 27. We BD 23, 25, 26,27.
> 
> FX!!
> 
> You've been very busy oohlala. Hope you caught your eggy!
> 
> I'm cd17, not sure if O yet...Click to expand...

Yes :)

I feel like this is my month, but not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## sierraecho89

And we're back. Only dtd on CD13, which is when I *think* I O'ed, but don't know for sure since I'm not charting. -shrug- Probably won't be my month. 

Ugh. Today has been awful. =(


----------



## Ooh_lala

2 of my cousins just announced their pregnancies..

I want to curl up in a ball.


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> 2 of my cousins just announced their pregnancies..
> 
> I want to curl up in a ball.

So sorry :hugs: it's so hard to be happy for them. I know, been there. I'm sure it'll happen for you soon enough xo


----------



## Ooh_lala

It doesn't help that I'm 6 dpo an I really thought this was our month but I have had zero symptoms. No cm really, nada.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies can I join :happydance:....I am currently in the TWW and I will know Mother's Day if I have my New Year's :baby: I am 8 dpo today!


----------



## blinker86

Ooh_lala said:


> It doesn't help that I'm 6 dpo an I really thought this was our month but I have had zero symptoms. No cm really, nada.

Don't count yourself out yet! I had zero symptoms as well all the way up to 15DPO when I tested and got my BFP.


----------



## 5starsplus1

blinker86 said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't help that I'm 6 dpo an I really thought this was our month but I have had zero symptoms. No cm really, nada.
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet! I had zero symptoms as well all the way up to 15DPO when I tested and got my BFP.Click to expand...

Congrats Blinker...praying for my :bfp: on Mother's Day!


----------



## Ooh_lala

So trying not to get excited but..

7 dpo and at work today my uterus was feeling crampy/pinchy for a bit. Went to the bathroom and wiped brownish pink. Didn't believe it so wiped again and still there. Came back about two hours later and wiped a smaller amount but nothing since.

Implantation? Someone talk me down from the ledge.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Ooh_lala said:


> It doesn't help that I'm 6 dpo an I really thought this was our month but I have had zero symptoms. No cm really, nada.

When I was trying TTC #1, every cycle that I "had symptoms" and was convinced I was pregnant, turned out to be a no-go. The one cycle I had no symptoms, just standard AF life symptoms, I was pregnant. To be honest, I kind of roll my eyes every time I see someone say they are neaseous or hungry at like 3dpo. LOL

And I always have extra CM the week before AF so that doesn't mean anything to me personally. It happens naturally with your cycle and hormonal changes whether you are pregnant or not. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Ooh_lala said:


> So trying not to get excited but..
> 
> 7 dpo and at work today my uterus was feeling crampy/pinchy for a bit. Went to the bathroom and wiped brownish pink. Didn't believe it so wiped again and still there. Came back about two hours later and wiped a smaller amount but nothing since.
> 
> Implantation? Someone talk me down from the ledge.

Could be, the timing is right!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Again trying to calm it down.

Went to bed at 9pm, woke up at 10pm severely nauseous. Finally fell back asleep, woke up at midnight an had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Now laying on the couch with a cold rag.

I don't like throwing up but PLEASE let this be morning sickness.


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> Again trying to calm it down.
> 
> Went to bed at 9pm, woke up at 10pm severely nauseous. Finally fell back asleep, woke up at midnight an had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Now laying on the couch with a cold rag.
> 
> I don't like throwing up but PLEASE let this be morning sickness.

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Not sure if it's a bug. I've thrown up three times tonight an the nausea is never ending.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Ooh_lala said:


> Not sure if it's a bug. I've thrown up three times tonight an the nausea is never ending.

If it's a bug or food poisoning, you would likely have bad stomach cramping and diarrhea also. Any of that? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ooh_lala

No stomach cramping or diarrhea but sick off an on til 9am.


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> No stomach cramping or diarrhea but sick off an on til 9am.

Is it awful of me to say that sounds hopeful :wacko: You know what I mean! When are you testing?


----------



## Ooh_lala

Berri said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> No stomach cramping or diarrhea but sick off an on til 9am.
> 
> Is it awful of me to say that sounds hopeful :wacko: You know what I mean! When are you testing?Click to expand...


Ok girls just tested and I am in shock! Have used these tests each month and never got anything.

Positive right???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Berri

Definitely looks like a :bfp: :dance: :dance:

So very very happy for you!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

I'm scared to believe it! It got darker after another few minutes.

I can't wait to POAS in the morning! Lol


----------



## Berri

Ooh_lala said:


> I'm scared to believe it! It got darker after another few minutes.
> 
> I can't wait to POAS in the morning! Lol

Ha ha any "normal" (read not TTC) person would think you were absolutely mental :winkwink: I, on the other hand know exactly what you mean! Good luck with FMU but I don't think you have anything to worry about :D


----------



## Ooh_lala

Before I actively was TTC I thought who in the world would wanna check their who-ha for cm and temp etc.

Now I am that crazy lady. Lol


----------



## Ooh_lala

Berri said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared to believe it! It got darker after another few minutes.
> 
> I can't wait to POAS in the morning! Lol
> 
> Ha ha any "normal" (read not TTC) person would think you were absolutely mental :winkwink: I, on the other hand know exactly what you mean! Good luck with FMU but I don't think you have anything to worry about :DClick to expand...

This is my inversion.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ooh_lala

Ooh_lala said:


> Berri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared to believe it! It got darker after another few minutes.
> 
> I can't wait to POAS in the morning! Lol
> 
> Ha ha any "normal" (read not TTC) person would think you were absolutely mental :winkwink: I, on the other hand know exactly what you mean! Good luck with FMU but I don't think you have anything to worry about :DClick to expand...
> 
> This is my inversion.Click to expand...


My FRER and cbd this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## blinker86

Big congratulations to you, Ooh_lala!!:happydance:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Ooh_lala said:


> Berri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> No stomach cramping or diarrhea but sick off an on til 9am.
> 
> Is it awful of me to say that sounds hopeful :wacko: You know what I mean! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok girls just tested and I am in shock! Have used these tests each month and never got anything.
> 
> Positive right???Click to expand...

Ahhhh!!! Congrats!!! That is a BFP!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies can I join :happydance:....I am currently in the TWW and I will know Mother's Day if I have my New Year's :baby: I am 8 dpo today!

You're welcome to join the Collective hun!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I would like to remind everyone that the Collective continues on in the pregnancy groups and discussions part of the pregnancy forums and everyone who get their BFP's or just want to check in on the ones who have moved to the first trimester and beyond are more then welcome join us there!

*Throws baby dust at everyone*


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ooh_lala said:


> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh_lala said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared to believe it! It got darker after another few minutes.
> 
> I can't wait to POAS in the morning! Lol
> 
> Ha ha any "normal" (read not TTC) person would think you were absolutely mental :winkwink: I, on the other hand know exactly what you mean! Good luck with FMU but I don't think you have anything to worry about :DClick to expand...
> 
> This is my inversion.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My FRER and cbd this morning.Click to expand...

Congrats on ur :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tested this morning with a FRER and got a :bfn: at 11 dpo....probably out this month...just waiting on :af: to arrive on Saturday!...:dust: to all!


----------



## Ooh_lala

Thanks ladies!!

I just had that "feeling" this month, love our intuition!


----------



## sierraecho89

Ooh_lala, I'm THRILLED for you! Eeee! Congratulations! That's so awesome. ^_^

I am on CD 24 (10 dpo? 11? Who knows..) and I feel normal as pie. Well, assuming pie is normal. -shrug- I like key lime, personally.

Anyway. Not really expecting much. I've been working on my book instead of worrying about anything. =D


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm soooooo happy for you ohh lala!!!!!

TONS of baby dust to you ladies!!!!


----------



## Ooh_lala

sierraecho89 said:


> Ooh_lala, I'm THRILLED for you! Eeee! Congratulations! That's so awesome. ^_^
> 
> I am on CD 24 (10 dpo? 11? Who knows..) and I feel normal as pie. Well, assuming pie is normal. -shrug- I like key lime, personally.
> 
> Anyway. Not really expecting much. I've been working on my book instead of worrying about anything. =D

I had zero symptoms other than my one wipe of implantation spotting so you're still in!


----------



## Berri

Cd26...the oddness of this cycle continues. Ewcm for over a week plus 3-4 days spotting before that. Today I'm dizzy. Bfn this morning though...


----------



## activelyttcb

Hi, ladies.

AF is already 6days late and multiple HPTs within the last couple of days are all negative.:cry:

has my implant removed in March - could this still be affecting my cycle?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, im out AF got me yesterday...what a great Mother's Day!


----------



## Berri

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im out AF got me yesterday...what a great Mother's Day!

That sucks :( :hugs: Fingers crossed next month is yours.

I'm now on cd31, bfn yesterday but on the upside the ewcm has stopped! Cycles usually 28-32 days (last 2 were 28 i think). Still have no idea what's going on, some cramping yesterday and this morning but AF not here yet (probably waiting until I go into my 2hr presentation this morning :doh:).


----------



## 5starsplus1

Berri said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im out AF got me yesterday...what a great Mother's Day!
> 
> That sucks :( :hugs: Fingers crossed next month is yours.
> 
> I'm now on cd31, bfn yesterday but on the upside the ewcm has stopped! Cycles usually 28-32 days (last 2 were 28 i think). Still have no idea what's going on, some cramping yesterday and this morning but AF not here yet (probably waiting until I go into my 2hr presentation this morning :doh:).Click to expand...

Thank you Berri and lol hopefully she will not play that evil joke on you and show up while ur doing ur presentation lol...fx for ur BFP!


----------



## sierraecho89

I'm out. Sigh.


----------



## Berri

Sorry sierra :( :hugs:

I'm still waiting for AF (no surprise guest for my presentation yesterday :winkwink: ). BFN this morning on cd32 :wacko:


----------

